# TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal



## daveman

TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal
The race for Floridas 18th Congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to West's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in St. Lucie County. On election night incumbent Republican Allen West had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.

--

We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​Democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?


----------



## Dick Tuck

Why am I not surprised that you listen to this fruitloop?  You do remember when a Republican in St. Lucie county gave our president a bear hug, don't you?  If West wants to recount the ballots, let him pay for it.  He's outside the recount range, and like you, he's a crackpot.  Even the Republican State Election officials say this is so.  Allen West seeks recount but he isn't in recount margin | Naked Politics

Of course you like a war criminal, as long as they have an R beside their name.


----------



## Lakhota

The Moonie Times defending West.  That's hilarious...


----------



## The Infidel

and here come the trolls.... stupid fuckers.


----------



## daveman

Naturally, Dick Suck sees no problem with Democrats violating election laws.


----------



## Dick Tuck

The Infidel said:


> and here come the trolls.... stupid fuckers.



The fucking troll is the moron who used the Moonie Times as a source, and ignored the real news that Florida Republican election officials said the vote and counting was fair.  West is a crackpot, like Daveman.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> Why am I not surprised that you listen to this fruitloop?  You do remember when a Republican in St. Lucie county gave our president a bear hug, don't you?  If West wants to recount the ballots, let him pay for it.  He's outside the recount range, and like you, he's a crackpot.  Even the Republican State Election officials say this is so.  Allen West seeks recount but he isn't in recount margin | Naked Politics
> 
> Of course you like a war criminal, as long as they have an R beside their name.


Ooops...looks like reality disagrees with a leftist.  Again.

Allen West Wins Congressional Race: Report
Allen West Wins Congressional Race: Report

Florida congressman Allen West has won his re-election bid by a narrow enough margin to prompt a full recount, according to sources within the Republicans ranks.

Boots on the ground update from the Allen West election count via Gary Angelo Galiano: We win by 195, Congresman West supporter Gary Angelo Galiano posted on his Facebook account early Saturday morning.

The margin of victory is within legal guidelines to prompt an automatic recount of all the votes in Floridas 18th Congressional District, something Congressman West has pushed for since Democrat Party challenger Patrick Murphy was declared the winner early Wednesday morning.

The news follows earlier reports that Congressman West was ahead by 300 votes in predominately-Democrat Palm Beach County on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here come the trolls.... stupid fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking troll is the moron who used the Moonie Times as a source, and ignored the real news that Florida Republican election officials said the vote and counting was fair.  West is a crackpot, like Daveman.
Click to expand...

Poor Dickless -- he really hates it that an Uncle Tom got off the plantation.


----------



## Politico

Someone needs to mock up a fruitloops box lol.


----------



## mamooth

Dave is being particulary pouty today. Losing does that to him.

Back in the real world, the vote count is finished, and Allen West lost, by more than the recount margin. But hey, that's just the election officials saying it, and how can they compare to Dave's crank-blog-quoting-someone's-twitter source?

Murphy wins; West supporters skeptical | www.palmbeachpost.com

Not that anyone expects Allen West to give up now. He's got buckets of money for lawyers, and a sociopathic sense of entitlement. Come swearing-in day, he'll be trying to force his way into the Capitol. Too bad he spent all his time on big media appearances, and too little in his own district. He would have won if he'd concentrated on his own district.

That's a lesson to all House and Senate noobs. Avoid the national spotlight, and always be there for your home district, unless you want to end up like Allen West. A good example of a sensible noob is Senator Al Franken, who has not given a single interview or appearance  to the national media, but who is always available to Minnesota media. Al Franken will have no trouble getting reelected.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal
> The race for Floridas 18th Congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to West's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in St. Lucie County. On election night incumbent Republican Allen West had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​Democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?


Even after your monumental ass-kicking and the total discrediting of the Rightwing media complex, you refuse to leave the bubble, and post more conspiracy bullshit from the Washington Times.

And you wonder why no one takes you seriously?


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> Dave is being particulary pouty today. Losing does that to him.
> 
> Back in the real world, the vote count is finished, and Allen West lost, by more than the recount margin. But hey, that's just the election officials saying it, and how can they compare to Dave's crank-blog-quoting-someone's-twitter source?
> 
> Murphy wins; West supporters skeptical | www.palmbeachpost.com
> 
> Not that anyone expects Allen West to give up now. He's got buckets of money for lawyers, and a sociopathic sense of entitlement. Come swearing-in day, he'll be trying to force his way into the Capitol. Too bad he spent all his time on big media appearances, and too little in his own district. He would have won if he'd concentrated on his own district.
> 
> That's a lesson to all House and Senate noobs. Avoid the national spotlight, and always be there for your home district, unless you want to end up like Allen West. A good example of a sensible noob is Senator Al Franken, who has not given a single interview or appearance  to the national media, but who is always available to Minnesota media. Al Franken will have no trouble getting reelected.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal
> The race for Floridas 18th Congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to West's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in St. Lucie County. On election night incumbent Republican Allen West had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​Democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Even after your monumental ass-kicking and the total discrediting of the Rightwing media complex, you refuse to leave the bubble, and post more conspiracy bullshit from the Washington Times.
> 
> And you wonder why no one takes you seriously?
Click to expand...

You've already made it clear that you have no problem with Democrat election fraud.  No need to check in again.


----------



## Synthaholic

The Infidel said:


> and here come the trolls.... stupid fuckers.


Don't be a sore loser, Infidel.  You're not like the rest of the wingnuts here.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised that you listen to this fruitloop?  You do remember when a Republican in St. Lucie county gave our president a bear hug, don't you?  If West wants to recount the ballots, let him pay for it.  He's outside the recount range, and like you, he's a crackpot.  Even the Republican State Election officials say this is so.  Allen West seeks recount but he isn't in recount margin | Naked Politics
> 
> Of course you like a war criminal, as long as they have an R beside their name.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops...looks like reality disagrees with a leftist.  Again.
> 
> Allen West Wins Congressional Race: Report
> Allen West Wins Congressional Race: Report
> 
> Florida congressman Allen West has won his re-election bid by a narrow enough margin to prompt a full recount, according to sources within the Republicans ranks.
> 
> Boots on the ground update from the Allen West election count via Gary Angelo Galiano: We win by 195, Congresman West supporter Gary Angelo Galiano posted on his Facebook account early Saturday morning.
> 
> The margin of victory is within legal guidelines to prompt an automatic recount of all the votes in Floridas 18th Congressional District, something Congressman West has pushed for since Democrat Party challenger Patrick Murphy was declared the winner early Wednesday morning.
> 
> The news follows earlier reports that Congressman West was ahead by 300 votes in predominately-Democrat Palm Beach County on Thursday afternoon.
Click to expand...

"the rightperspective.org"













What's next?  A letter to the editor of "The Weekly Standard"?


----------



## jillian

daveman said:


> You've already made it clear that you have no problem with Democrat election fraud.  No need to check in again.



just because you're sore losers doesn't mean there was fraud.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here come the trolls.... stupid fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking troll is the moron who used the Moonie Times as a source, and ignored the real news that Florida Republican election officials said the vote and counting was fair.  West is a crackpot, like Daveman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Dickless -- he really hates it that an Uncle Tom got off the plantation.
Click to expand...

Classic projection.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised that you listen to this fruitloop?  You do remember when a Republican in St. Lucie county gave our president a bear hug, don't you?  If West wants to recount the ballots, let him pay for it.  He's outside the recount range, and like you, he's a crackpot.  Even the Republican State Election officials say this is so.  Allen West seeks recount but he isn't in recount margin | Naked Politics
> 
> Of course you like a war criminal, as long as they have an R beside their name.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops...looks like reality disagrees with a leftist.  Again.
> 
> Allen West Wins Congressional Race: Report
> Allen West Wins Congressional Race: Report
> 
> Florida congressman Allen West has won his re-election bid by a narrow enough margin to prompt a full recount, according to sources within the Republicans ranks.
> 
> Boots on the ground update from the Allen West election count via Gary Angelo Galiano: We win by 195, Congresman West supporter Gary Angelo Galiano posted on his Facebook account early Saturday morning.
> 
> The margin of victory is within legal guidelines to prompt an automatic recount of all the votes in Floridas 18th Congressional District, something Congressman West has pushed for since Democrat Party challenger Patrick Murphy was declared the winner early Wednesday morning.
> 
> The news follows earlier reports that Congressman West was ahead by 300 votes in predominately-Democrat Palm Beach County on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the rightperspective.org"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's next?  A letter to the editor of "The Weekly Standard"?
Click to expand...

You can pretend the image of the vote tally isn't there, but that doesn't make it so.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops...looks like reality disagrees with a leftist.  Again.
> 
> Allen West Wins Congressional Race: Report
> Allen West Wins Congressional Race: Report
> 
> Florida congressman Allen West has won his re-election bid by a narrow enough margin to prompt a full recount, according to sources within the Republicans ranks.
> 
> Boots on the ground update from the Allen West election count via Gary Angelo Galiano: We win by 195, Congresman West supporter Gary Angelo Galiano posted on his Facebook account early Saturday morning.
> 
> The margin of victory is within legal guidelines to prompt an automatic recount of all the votes in Floridas 18th Congressional District, something Congressman West has pushed for since Democrat Party challenger Patrick Murphy was declared the winner early Wednesday morning.
> 
> The news follows earlier reports that Congressman West was ahead by 300 votes in predominately-Democrat Palm Beach County on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "the rightperspective.org"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's next?  A letter to the editor of "The Weekly Standard"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can pretend the image of the vote tally isn't there, but that doesn't make it so.
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMesx-CWbGk]Its a conspiracy man!!!!!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already made it clear that you have no problem with Democrat election fraud.  No need to check in again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just because you're sore losers doesn't mean there was fraud.
Click to expand...

Of course not.

The fraud that occurred means there was fraud.
We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​
Anyone who values the integrity of the electoral process would demand these accusations be investigated.

Democrats shug and say, "Our guy won.  That's all that matters."


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here come the trolls.... stupid fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking troll is the moron who used the Moonie Times as a source, and ignored the real news that Florida Republican election officials said the vote and counting was fair.  West is a crackpot, like Daveman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Dickless -- he really hates it that an Uncle Tom got off the plantation.
Click to expand...


You want to make this a race issue?  You are one petty piece of shit.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking troll is the moron who used the Moonie Times as a source, and ignored the real news that Florida Republican election officials said the vote and counting was fair.  West is a crackpot, like Daveman.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dickless -- he really hates it that an Uncle Tom got off the plantation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic projection.
Click to expand...

Wrong, kid.  

Rep. Allen West
In an what could be seen as a display of racism towards a U.S. Army veteran and sitting U.S. congressman, Rep. Allen Wests, R-Fla, challenger Sheriff Bob Crowder, his Republican primary opponent, has told him to, Go back to Plantation, not Washington.​Predictable, you will either dismiss the source or claim it never even happened...anything but acknowledge the racism of the attack.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "the rightperspective.org"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's next?  A letter to the editor of "The Weekly Standard"?
> 
> 
> 
> You can pretend the image of the vote tally isn't there, but that doesn't make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMesx-CWbGk]Its a conspiracy man!!!!!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

You prove my point yet again.  The Democrat won, so any possible fraud simply doesn't matter.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking troll is the moron who used the Moonie Times as a source, and ignored the real news that Florida Republican election officials said the vote and counting was fair.  West is a crackpot, like Daveman.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dickless -- he really hates it that an Uncle Tom got off the plantation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to make this a race issue?  You are one petty piece of shit.
Click to expand...

The left uses race against conservative blacks all the time, retard.


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already made it clear that you have no problem with Democrat election fraud.  No need to check in again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just because you're sore losers doesn't mean there was fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> The fraud that occurred means there was fraud.
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​
> Anyone who values the integrity of the electoral process would demand these accusations be investigated.
> 
> Democrats shug and say, "Our guy won.  That's all that matters."
Click to expand...


Drop the charade.  Just join the Moonies, and totally drink the Kool Aid,  Why do you love war criminals?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dickless -- he really hates it that an Uncle Tom got off the plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> Classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, kid.
> 
> Rep. Allen WestIn an what could be seen as a display of racism towards a U.S. Army veteran and sitting U.S. congressman, Rep. Allen Wests, R-Fla, challenger Sheriff Bob Crowder, his Republican primary opponent, has told him to, Go back to Plantation, not Washington.​Predictable, you will either dismiss the source or claim it never even happened...anything but acknowledge the racism of the attack.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that Dick Tuck is, in actuality, a Republican Sheriff from South Florida????

Or are you claiming that since a Republican Sheriff is a racist, anyone who opposes Allen West is a racist?

Or do you just not know what the hell you are saying?


----------



## Ravi

Lakhota said:


> The Moonie Times defending West.  That's hilarious...



Are you really surprised that daveman thinks they are credible?


----------



## tyroneweaver

Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida

massive voter fraud once again works in the favor of the democrat.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Florida's West refuses to relinquish seat in Congress to Murphy - Yahoo! News


Some things are hard for others to accept. Poor West, the law isn't on his side.


----------



## jillian

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Florida's West refuses to relinquish seat in Congress to Murphy - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> Some things are hard for others to accept. Poor West, the law isn't on his side.



they may have to pick him up and move him out of his seat kicking and screaming.


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dickless -- he really hates it that an Uncle Tom got off the plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to make this a race issue?  You are one petty piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left uses race against conservative blacks all the time, retard.
Click to expand...


You're the one playing it here, and in context, you make no sense.


----------



## EriktheRed

Synthaholic said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here come the trolls.... stupid fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a sore loser, Infidel.  You're not like the rest of the wingnuts here.
Click to expand...


He's not? Seems pretty wingy to me.


----------



## blackhawk

You mean the way Al Franken challenged the results in Minnesota till things finally went his way?


----------



## Mad Scientist

West can't challenge the count? West can't do what Gore did in 2000?

Do you two even know what the recount and challenge procedures are?


----------



## Ravi

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to make this a race issue?  You are one petty piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The left uses race against conservative blacks all the time, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one playing it here, and in context, you make no sense.
Click to expand...


Sure he does. He likes to mention skin color when it suits his purpose.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Mad Scientist said:


> West can't challenge the count? West can't do what Gore did in 2000?
> 
> Do you two even know what the recount and challenge procedures are?



The margin of victory must be 0.5 or less in order for an automatic recount to take place, learn the law idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic

EriktheRed said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here come the trolls.... stupid fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a sore loser, Infidel.  You're not like the rest of the wingnuts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not? Seems pretty wingy to me.
Click to expand...

I've known him a long time.  He's a reasonable guy.  He's not bat-shit crazy like daveman.


----------



## OKTexas

Now we know why that sudden recount took West from 2,000 ahead to 2,400 behind. I hope they send the responsible people to jail.


----------



## tyroneweaver

allen west leading Florida recount

Allen West Leading Florida Recount


----------



## Oddball

blackhawk said:


> You mean the way Al Franken challenged the results in Minnesota till things finally went his way?


But this is different, somehow or another.


----------



## AmyNation

"A judge on Friday denied West&#8217;s request to impound ballots and voting machines. The state tally in the Florida&#8217;s redrawn 18th congressional district follows additional vote counting in Palm Beach County......"Circuit Judge David Crow on Friday called the West&#8217;s motion "entirely premature," saying that vote-counting procedures are in place and being followed.


Read more: Final Florida vote count shows Rep. West has lost, next step could be court | Fox News


I dont have an issue with him calling for a recount, as long as he has a valid reason to.So far it's looking like his reason is "because I lost"


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Yo, rw's....

You fucking lost. 

Now shut up.


----------



## jillian

Synthaholic said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a sore loser, Infidel.  You're not like the rest of the wingnuts here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not? Seems pretty wingy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've known him a long time.  He's a reasonable guy.  He's not bat-shit crazy like daveman.
Click to expand...


he used to be reasonable. this election seems to have driven him over the edge.


----------



## Oddball

AmyNation said:


> "A judge on Friday denied West&#8217;s request to impound ballots and voting machines. The state tally in the Florida&#8217;s redrawn 18th congressional district follows additional vote counting in Palm Beach County......"Circuit Judge David Crow on Friday called the West&#8217;s motion "entirely premature," saying that vote-counting procedures are in place and being followed.
> 
> 
> Read more: Final Florida vote count shows Rep. West has lost, next step could be court | Fox News
> 
> 
> I dont have an issue with him calling for a recount, as long as he has a valid reason to.So far it's looking like his reason is "because I lost"



Or maybe it was the `141% turnout in St. Lucie County?


----------



## OKTexas

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> West can't challenge the count? West can't do what Gore did in 2000?
> 
> Do you two even know what the recount and challenge procedures are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The margin of victory must be 0.5 or less in order for an automatic recount to take place, learn the law idiot.
Click to expand...


Ya think 141% of registered voters being counted might have an effect, see the other thread on the board.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> just because you're sore losers doesn't mean there was fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> The fraud that occurred means there was fraud.
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​
> Anyone who values the integrity of the electoral process would demand these accusations be investigated.
> 
> Democrats shug and say, "Our guy won.  That's all that matters."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drop the charade.  Just join the Moonies, and totally drink the Kool Aid,  Why do you love war criminals?
Click to expand...

"Our guy won.  That's all that matters."


----------



## Bass v 2.0

tyroneweaver said:


> allen west leading Florida recount
> 
> Allen West Leading Florida Recount



From a rightwing site, just like Karl Rove thought Romney won the election, right?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic projection.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, kid.
> 
> Rep. Allen WestIn an what could be seen as a display of racism towards a U.S. Army veteran and sitting U.S. congressman, Rep. Allen Wests, R-Fla, challenger Sheriff Bob Crowder, his Republican primary opponent, has told him to, Go back to Plantation, not Washington.​Predictable, you will either dismiss the source or claim it never even happened...anything but acknowledge the racism of the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Dick Tuck is, in actuality, a Republican Sheriff from South Florida????
> 
> Or are you claiming that since a Republican Sheriff is a racist, anyone who opposes Allen West is a racist?
> 
> Or do you just not know what the hell you are saying?
Click to expand...

Ahh, dammit, I screwed the pooch on that one, didn't I?


----------



## mamooth

Oddball said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way Al Franken challenged the results in Minnesota till things finally went his way?
> 
> 
> 
> But this is different, somehow or another.
Click to expand...


Nah. It's no different. You were no doubt kissing Republican asses just as fervently back then. And you were no doubt snivelling out the same crybaby BS about how the Democrat must have cheated because he got more votes. So, at least you're a consistent GOP shill and whinyasstittybaby. You've got that going for you. Congratulations.

And if you don't want to look like a GOP shill, you might want to cool it with the retarded rage against Democrats. You should at least utter a mealymouthed "Well, the Republicans are just as bad as the Democrats!" or two, to prove your "independent" credentials. That's how most libertarians try to cover their GOP shillery.


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> allen west leading Florida recount
> 
> Allen West Leading Florida Recount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a rightwing site, just like Karl Rove thought Romney won the election, right?
Click to expand...

"Our guy won. That's all that matters."


----------



## Ravi

daveman said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> allen west leading Florida recount
> 
> Allen West Leading Florida Recount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a rightwing site, just like Karl Rove thought Romney won the election, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Our guy won. That's all that matters."
Click to expand...


I'm surprised you aren't calling the Bass a racist. Well, not really.


----------



## Oddball

mamooth said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way Al Franken challenged the results in Minnesota till things finally went his way?
> 
> 
> 
> But this is different, somehow or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. It's no different. You were no doubt kissing Republican asses just as fervently back then. And you were no doubt snivelling out the same crybaby BS about how the Democrat must have cheated because he got more votes.
> 
> So, at least you're a consistent GOP shill and whinyasstittybaby. You've got that going for you. Congratulations.
> 
> And if you don't want to look like a GOP shill, you might want to cool it with the retarded rage against Democrats. You should at least utter a mealymouthed "Well, the Republicans are just as bad as the Democrats!" or two, to prove your "independent" credentials. That's how most libertarians try to cover their GOP shillery.
Click to expand...

Just type "I don't know my ass from a hot rock"...It's much more concise, with the added benefit of being true.


----------



## AmyNation

Oddball said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A judge on Friday denied Wests request to impound ballots and voting machines. The state tally in the Floridas redrawn 18th congressional district follows additional vote counting in Palm Beach County......"Circuit Judge David Crow on Friday called the Wests motion "entirely premature," saying that vote-counting procedures are in place and being followed.
> 
> 
> Read more: Final Florida vote count shows Rep. West has lost, next step could be court | Fox News
> 
> 
> I dont have an issue with him calling for a recount, as long as he has a valid reason to.So far it's looking like his reason is "because I lost"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it was the `141% turnout in St. Lucie County?
Click to expand...


According to FoxNews, they are still counting. Issues with voter turnout don't always equal fraud.


----------



## Greenbeard

Dick Tuck said:


> Why am I not surprised that you listen to this fruitloop?



They jump from one delusion to the next. Soon they'll be "shellshocked" to learn West is still a loser.


----------



## Oddball

AmyNation said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A judge on Friday denied West&#8217;s request to impound ballots and voting machines. The state tally in the Florida&#8217;s redrawn 18th congressional district follows additional vote counting in Palm Beach County......"Circuit Judge David Crow on Friday called the West&#8217;s motion "entirely premature," saying that vote-counting procedures are in place and being followed.
> 
> 
> Read more: Final Florida vote count shows Rep. West has lost, next step could be court | Fox News
> 
> 
> I dont have an issue with him calling for a recount, as long as he has a valid reason to.So far it's looking like his reason is "because I lost"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it was the `141% turnout in St. Lucie County?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to FoxNews, they are still counting. Issues with voter turnout don't always equal fraud.
Click to expand...

Sure they don't....141% turnout happens all the time!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

OKTexas said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> West can't challenge the count? West can't do what Gore did in 2000?
> 
> Do you two even know what the recount and challenge procedures are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The margin of victory must be 0.5 or less in order for an automatic recount to take place, learn the law idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya think 141% of registered voters being counted might have an effect, see the other thread on the board.
Click to expand...


Where did this 141% figure come from? No reputable site has this figure except for rightwing blogs.


----------



## Oddball

Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a rightwing site, just like Karl Rove thought Romney won the election, right?
> 
> 
> 
> "Our guy won. That's all that matters."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you aren't calling the Bass a racist. Well, not really.
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you aren't calling ME a racist for disagreeing with the Basshole.


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The margin of victory must be 0.5 or less in order for an automatic recount to take place, learn the law idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think 141% of registered voters being counted might have an effect, see the other thread on the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did this 141% figure come from? No reputable site has this figure except for rightwing blogs.
Click to expand...


A "reputable site" being, of course, a leftist echo chamber.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Oddball said:


> Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida



Like I said, BS from rightwing websites.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

daveman said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think 141% of registered voters being counted might have an effect, see the other thread on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did this 141% figure come from? No reputable site has this figure except for rightwing blogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "reputable site" being, of course, a leftist echo chamber.
Click to expand...


You think a rightwing site is reputable? I never said anything about lefty sites moron.


----------



## Ravi

Oddball said:


> Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida





Conservative leaning nutters. Don't you dopes feel ashamed at taking Ben Franklin's name in vain to further your partisan agenda?

Franklin would think West a POS. And probably you, too, Dud.


----------



## Oddball

daveman said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think 141% of registered voters being counted might have an effect, see the other thread on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did this 141% figure come from? No reputable site has this figure except for rightwing blogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "reputable site" being, of course, a leftist echo chamber.
Click to expand...

If it doesn't show up on TASSNBC, Current or the Daily Show, it didn't happen.


----------



## AmyNation

Oddball said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it was the `141% turnout in St. Lucie County?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to FoxNews, they are still counting. Issues with voter turnout don't always equal fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure they don't....141% turnout happens all the time!
Click to expand...


I've seen 119% before, typically it means you have an overabundance of new voters, issues with absentee ballots, or issues with voter tallying.

It can be fraud( though as someone else pointed out, I haven't seen a legitimate source talking about that number) or a glitch, or reasonable.

I prefer to let people finish the job before i start crying foul.


----------



## Oddball

AmyNation said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to FoxNews, they are still counting. Issues with voter turnout don't always equal fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they don't....141% turnout happens all the time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen 119% before, typically it means you have an overabundance of new voters, issues with absentee ballots, or issues with voter tallying.
> 
> It can be fraud( though as someone else pointed out, I haven't seen a legitimate source talking about that number) or a glitch, or reasonable.
> 
> I prefer to let people finish the job before i start crying foul.
Click to expand...

More voters than registrants doesn't happen unless there's fraud...There's no other way for that to happen.


----------



## Oddball

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, BS from rightwing websites.
Click to expand...

Complete with links to St. Lucie County and its Supervisor of Elections, whom I'm sure are all a part of the VRWC.


----------



## Wehrwolfen

_Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, Florida​_

*By: Heather Ginsberg
Nov 10, 2012


On Tuesday only one precinct had less than 113% turnout. The Unofficial vote count is 175,554 registered voters 247,713 vote cards cast (141.10% ). The National SEAL Museum, a St. Lucie county polling place, had 158.85% voter turn out, the highest in the county. 

The Supervisor of Elections, Gertrude Walker, had this to say concerning the 141% voter turnout: They may have had something like that in Palm Beach County, but weve never seen that here.

So maybe Allen West wasnt crazy to ask for a lock-down on the ballot boxes and machines in this county.

[excerpt]

Read more:
BREAKING: Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, Florida - Heather Ginsberg*


----------



## konradv

Oddball said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they don't....141% turnout happens all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen 119% before, typically it means you have an overabundance of new voters, issues with absentee ballots, or issues with voter tallying.
> 
> It can be fraud( though as someone else pointed out, I haven't seen a legitimate source talking about that number) or a glitch, or reasonable.
> 
> I prefer to let people finish the job before i start crying foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More voters than registrants doesn't happen unless there's fraud...There's no other way for that to happen.
Click to expand...


Sure there is, incompetent record keeping.  Who was running that district, the same guys that took the Republican internal polls?


----------



## Oddball

Oh, so you'd rather plead incompetent buffoonery?

Suit yourself.


----------



## blackhawk

Oddball said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way Al Franken challenged the results in Minnesota till things finally went his way?
> 
> 
> 
> But this is different, somehow or another.
Click to expand...


Gee what could the difference be man that's a tough one.


----------



## konradv

Oddball said:


> Oh, so you'd rather plead incompetent buffoonery?
> 
> Suit yourself.



The incompetence was in Florida.  The buffoonery, well, everybody on the board can see that for themselves.


----------



## Greenbeard

blackhawk said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way Al Franken challenged the results in Minnesota till things finally went his way?
> 
> 
> 
> But this is different, somehow or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee what could the difference be man that's a tough one.
Click to expand...


The Franken-Coleman margins were 200-300 votes in a statewide Senate race. West lost by 2500 in a single House district.

Stick a fork in him.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Another hack site,


----------



## del

Oddball said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this is different, somehow or another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. It's no different. You were no doubt kissing Republican asses just as fervently back then. And you were no doubt snivelling out the same crybaby BS about how the Democrat must have cheated because he got more votes.
> 
> So, at least you're a consistent GOP shill and whinyasstittybaby. You've got that going for you. Congratulations.
> 
> And if you don't want to look like a GOP shill, you might want to cool it with the retarded rage against Democrats. You should at least utter a mealymouthed "Well, the Republicans are just as bad as the Democrats!" or two, to prove your "independent" credentials. That's how most libertarians try to cover their GOP shillery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just type "I don't know my ass from a hot rock"...It's much more concise, with the added benefit of being true.
Click to expand...


so go ahead and type it


----------



## del

Oddball said:


> Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida



what part of reputable baffles you?


----------



## Oddball

I know, I know...It wasn't from Current, Pravda or the Colbert Report...Sorry.


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, BS from rightwing websites.
Click to expand...

"I'm damn sure not a liberal far lefty."


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did this 141% figure come from? No reputable site has this figure except for rightwing blogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "reputable site" being, of course, a leftist echo chamber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think a rightwing site is reputable? I never said anything about lefty sites moron.
Click to expand...

You didn't have to, bootlicker.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative leaning nutters. Don't you dopes feel ashamed at taking Ben Franklin's name in vain to further your partisan agenda?
> 
> Franklin would think West a POS. And probably you, too, Dud.
Click to expand...

It's not at all surprising that insisting on fair and accurate elections is a "partisan agenda" to you.


----------



## del

Oddball said:


> I know, I know...It wasn't from Current, Pravda or the Colbert Report...Sorry.



poor, poor fraudball



maybe if west had a) actually done his job and b) not fled his original district as a result of a), he wouldn't have gotten his ass handed to him.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

daveman is a fraud himself with his strawmen about liberal lefty websites, since I've never cited one, that doesn't change the fact that West lost his re-election and there is no evidence on voter fraud, minus the BS from right leaning hacktard sites.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

daveman said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, BS from rightwing websites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm damn sure not a liberal far lefty."
Click to expand...


Nope


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> daveman is a fraud himself with his strawmen about liberal lefty websites, since I've never cited one, that doesn't change the fact that West lost his re-election and there is no evidence on voter fraud, minus the BS from right leaning hacktard sites.



You sure do whine a lot.


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, BS from rightwing websites.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm damn sure not a liberal far lefty."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...


I showed you what horseshit that is.  They had Obama right next to Romney.


----------



## Wehrwolfen

_All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning​_
_Recount could affect the West, Murphy race​_
*November 10, 2012 
By: WPTV Web Team 

FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Sunday morning all early votes casted in St. Lucie County will be recounted, Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker confirmed to WPTV NewsChannel 5 on Saturday. 

The decision was welcomed news for two politicians whose careers hang in the balance. 

West for Congress is pleased with the Supervisors decision, as the counting of early votes on Election Night was of great concern to our campaign, given the large shift that occurred at midnight of nearly 4,000 votes, according to a statement released Saturday afternoon by the office of Republican U.S. Rep. Allen West. While we still look forward to reviewing the poll books used to check in voters during early voting and Election day, this recount goes a long way to ensuring an accurate outcome. 

West, a freshman congressman, was seeking reelection in the newly formed District 18 against Democrat Patrick Murphy. He contested election results in both St. Lucie County and Palm Beach County. District 18 spans portions of Martin, St. Lucie and Palm Beach counties. 

Linda Hudson, mayoral candidate for the city of Ft. Pierce, also was happy to hear the recount would take place on Sunday. 

The supervisor (of elections) told me that there may have been 1136 votes not counted, Hudson said. 

[excerpt]

read more:
All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning*


----------



## Bass v 2.0

daveman said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm damn sure not a liberal far lefty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you what horseshit that is.  They had Obama right next to Romney.
Click to expand...


----------



## Black_Label

Will that give Willard the win?


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed you what horseshit that is.  They had Obama right next to Romney.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Whoopty shit.  I have no confidence that you told the truth.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wehrwolfen said:


> _All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning​_
> _Recount could affect the West, Murphy race​_
> *November 10, 2012
> By: WPTV Web Team
> 
> FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Sunday morning all early votes casted in St. Lucie County will be recounted, Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker confirmed to WPTV NewsChannel 5 on Saturday.
> 
> The decision was welcomed news for two politicians whose careers hang in the balance.
> 
> West for Congress is pleased with the Supervisors decision, as the counting of early votes on Election Night was of great concern to our campaign, given the large shift that occurred at midnight of nearly 4,000 votes, according to a statement released Saturday afternoon by the office of Republican U.S. Rep. Allen West. While we still look forward to reviewing the poll books used to check in voters during early voting and Election day, this recount goes a long way to ensuring an accurate outcome.
> 
> West, a freshman congressman, was seeking reelection in the newly formed District 18 against Democrat Patrick Murphy. He contested election results in both St. Lucie County and Palm Beach County. District 18 spans portions of Martin, St. Lucie and Palm Beach counties.
> 
> Linda Hudson, mayoral candidate for the city of Ft. Pierce, also was happy to hear the recount would take place on Sunday.
> 
> The supervisor (of elections) told me that there may have been 1136 votes not counted, Hudson said.
> 
> [excerpt]
> 
> read more:
> All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning*



I wonder what made them decide to do the new recount?


----------



## daveman

CaféAuLait;6321959 said:
			
		

> Wehrwolfen said:
> 
> 
> 
> _All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning​_
> _Recount could affect the West, Murphy race​_
> *November 10, 2012
> By: WPTV Web Team
> 
> FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Sunday morning all early votes casted in St. Lucie County will be recounted, Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker confirmed to WPTV NewsChannel 5 on Saturday.
> 
> The decision was welcomed news for two politicians whose careers hang in the balance.
> 
> West for Congress is pleased with the Supervisors decision, as the counting of early votes on Election Night was of great concern to our campaign, given the large shift that occurred at midnight of nearly 4,000 votes, according to a statement released Saturday afternoon by the office of Republican U.S. Rep. Allen West. While we still look forward to reviewing the poll books used to check in voters during early voting and Election day, this recount goes a long way to ensuring an accurate outcome.
> 
> West, a freshman congressman, was seeking reelection in the newly formed District 18 against Democrat Patrick Murphy. He contested election results in both St. Lucie County and Palm Beach County. District 18 spans portions of Martin, St. Lucie and Palm Beach counties.
> 
> Linda Hudson, mayoral candidate for the city of Ft. Pierce, also was happy to hear the recount would take place on Sunday.
> 
> The supervisor (of elections) told me that there may have been 1136 votes not counted, Hudson said.
> 
> [excerpt]
> 
> read more:
> All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what made them decide to do the new recount?
Click to expand...

The light being shined on their behavior.


----------



## Salt Jones

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dickless -- he really hates it that an Uncle Tom got off the plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> Classic projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, kid.
> 
> Rep. Allen West
> In an what could be seen as a display of racism towards a U.S. Army veteran and sitting U.S. congressman, Rep. Allen Wests, R-Fla, challenger Sheriff Bob Crowder, his Republican primary opponent, has told him to, Go back to Plantation, not Washington.​Predictable, you will either dismiss the source or claim it never even happened...anything but acknowledge the racism of the attack.
Click to expand...


Is that as racist as saying black Americans are slaves on the Democratic platation and they do the work of their "masters"?


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic projection.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, kid.
> 
> Rep. Allen West
> In an what could be seen as a display of racism towards a U.S. Army veteran and sitting U.S. congressman, Rep. Allen Wests, R-Fla, challenger Sheriff Bob Crowder, his Republican primary opponent, has told him to, Go back to Plantation, not Washington.​Predictable, you will either dismiss the source or claim it never even happened...anything but acknowledge the racism of the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that as racist as saying black Americans are slaves on the Democratic platation and they do the work of their "masters"?
Click to expand...

When I want the worthless opinion of a dumbass racist pussy, I'll ask you.


----------



## blackhawk

Greenbeard said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this is different, somehow or another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee what could the difference be man that's a tough one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Franken-Coleman margins were 200-300 votes in a statewide Senate race. West lost by 2500 in a single House district.
> 
> Stick a fork in him.
Click to expand...


Well if it is as you say his recount calls will go nowhere and if he gets one he will lose if it's not he deserves to make sure he did not get cheated out of his seat so maybe everyone should stop there bitching and see what happens. I suspect the result will come long before inauguration day.


----------



## Synthaholic

jillian said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not? Seems pretty wingy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've known him a long time.  He's a reasonable guy.  He's not bat-shit crazy like daveman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he used to be reasonable. this election seems to have driven him over the edge.
Click to expand...

Well, that's not good.  He's always been a guy I would be happy to buy a few beers.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, kid.
> 
> Rep. Allen WestIn an what could be seen as a display of racism towards a U.S. Army veteran and sitting U.S. congressman, Rep. Allen Wests, R-Fla, challenger Sheriff Bob Crowder, his Republican primary opponent, has told him to, Go back to Plantation, not Washington.​Predictable, you will either dismiss the source or claim it never even happened...anything but acknowledge the racism of the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Dick Tuck is, in actuality, a Republican Sheriff from South Florida????
> 
> Or are you claiming that since a Republican Sheriff is a racist, anyone who opposes Allen West is a racist?
> 
> Or do you just not know what the hell you are saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, dammit, I screwed the pooch on that one, didn't I?
Click to expand...

Then, we'll go with option #3.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to make this a race issue?  You are one petty piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The left uses race against conservative blacks all the time, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one playing it here, and in context, you make no sense.
Click to expand...

It makes perfect sense.  

But you're a senseless asshole, so it's no surprise you don't get it.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left uses race against conservative blacks all the time, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one playing it here, and in context, you make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure he does. He likes to mention skin color when it suits his purpose.
Click to expand...

Man, you guys really hate it when anyone points out Democrat racism, don't you?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm damn sure not a liberal far lefty."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you what horseshit that is.  They had Obama right next to Romney.
Click to expand...

Liberals have been saying that Obama is Center-Left on some things and Center-Right on others, but definitely not a Liberal.

Conservatives have been saying that Mittens is a Moderate and a RINO.

So why wouldn't they be close on the chart?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Dick Tuck is, in actuality, a Republican Sheriff from South Florida????
> 
> Or are you claiming that since a Republican Sheriff is a racist, anyone who opposes Allen West is a racist?
> 
> Or do you just not know what the hell you are saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, dammit, I screwed the pooch on that one, didn't I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then, we'll go with option #3.
Click to expand...


  In this case, that would be accurate.


----------



## Synthaholic

Wehrwolfen said:


> _All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning​_
> _Recount could affect the West, Murphy race​_
> *November 10, 2012
> By: WPTV Web Team
> 
> FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Sunday morning all early votes casted in St. Lucie County will be recounted, Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker confirmed to WPTV NewsChannel 5 on Saturday.
> 
> The decision was welcomed news for two politicians whose careers hang in the balance.
> 
> West for Congress is pleased with the Supervisors decision, as the counting of early votes on Election Night was of great concern to our campaign, given the large shift that occurred at midnight of nearly 4,000 votes, according to a statement released Saturday afternoon by the office of Republican U.S. Rep. Allen West. While we still look forward to reviewing the poll books used to check in voters during early voting and Election day, this recount goes a long way to ensuring an accurate outcome.
> 
> West, a freshman congressman, was seeking reelection in the newly formed District 18 against Democrat Patrick Murphy. He contested election results in both St. Lucie County and Palm Beach County. District 18 spans portions of Martin, St. Lucie and Palm Beach counties.
> 
> Linda Hudson, mayoral candidate for the city of Ft. Pierce, also was happy to hear the recount would take place on Sunday.
> 
> The supervisor (of elections) told me that there may have been 1136 votes not counted, Hudson said.
> 
> [excerpt]
> 
> read more:
> All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning*


Yeah, it was wingnutty the first time you posted it.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed you what horseshit that is.  They had Obama right next to Romney.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals have been saying that Obama is Center-Left on some things and Center-Right on others, but definitely not a Liberal.
> 
> Conservatives have been saying that Mittens is a Moderate and a RINO.
> 
> So why wouldn't they be close on the chart?
Click to expand...


Because Obama is a leftist, nowhere near the center.


----------



## Synthaholic

Black_Label said:


> Will that give Willard the win?


Let's check with the FOX Decision Desk!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Wehrwolfen said:
> 
> 
> 
> _All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning​_
> _Recount could affect the West, Murphy race​_
> *November 10, 2012
> By: WPTV Web Team
> 
> FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Sunday morning all early votes casted in St. Lucie County will be recounted, Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker confirmed to WPTV NewsChannel 5 on Saturday.
> 
> The decision was welcomed news for two politicians whose careers hang in the balance.
> 
> West for Congress is pleased with the Supervisors decision, as the counting of early votes on Election Night was of great concern to our campaign, given the large shift that occurred at midnight of nearly 4,000 votes, according to a statement released Saturday afternoon by the office of Republican U.S. Rep. Allen West. While we still look forward to reviewing the poll books used to check in voters during early voting and Election day, this recount goes a long way to ensuring an accurate outcome.
> 
> West, a freshman congressman, was seeking reelection in the newly formed District 18 against Democrat Patrick Murphy. He contested election results in both St. Lucie County and Palm Beach County. District 18 spans portions of Martin, St. Lucie and Palm Beach counties.
> 
> Linda Hudson, mayoral candidate for the city of Ft. Pierce, also was happy to hear the recount would take place on Sunday.
> 
> The supervisor (of elections) told me that there may have been 1136 votes not counted, Hudson said.
> 
> [excerpt]
> 
> read more:
> All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was wingnutty the first time you posted it.
Click to expand...


Yes, NBC affiliates are nothing more than GOP mouthpieces.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wehrwolfen said:
> 
> 
> 
> _All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning​_
> 
> _Recount could affect the West, Murphy race​_
> 
> *November 10, 2012
> By: WPTV Web Team
> 
> FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Sunday morning all early votes casted in St. Lucie County will be recounted, Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker confirmed to WPTV NewsChannel 5 on Saturday.
> 
> The decision was welcomed news for two politicians whose careers hang in the balance.
> 
> &#8220;West for Congress is pleased with the Supervisor&#8217;s decision, as the counting of early votes on Election Night was of great concern to our campaign, given the large shift that occurred at midnight of nearly 4,000 votes,&#8221; according to a statement released Saturday afternoon by the office of Republican U.S. Rep. Allen West. &#8220;While we still look forward to reviewing the poll books used to check in voters during early voting and Election day, this recount goes a long way to ensuring an accurate outcome.&#8221;
> 
> West, a freshman congressman, was seeking reelection in the newly formed District 18 against Democrat Patrick Murphy. He contested election results in both St. Lucie County and Palm Beach County. District 18 spans portions of Martin, St. Lucie and Palm Beach counties.
> 
> Linda Hudson, mayoral candidate for the city of Ft. Pierce, also was happy to hear the recount would take place on Sunday.
> 
> &#8220;The supervisor (of elections) told me that there may have been 1136 votes not counted,&#8221; Hudson said.
> 
> [excerpt]
> 
> read more:
> All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was wingnutty the first time you posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, NBC affiliates are nothing more than GOP mouthpieces.
Click to expand...

Actually, I thought he just reposted the same townhall.com story from earlier in the thread.

It's that fucked up font and size.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was wingnutty the first time you posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, NBC affiliates are nothing more than GOP mouthpieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I thought he just reposted the same townhall.com story from earlier in the thread.
> 
> It's that fucked up font and size.
Click to expand...


Then, we'll go with option #3.


----------



## auditor0007

tyroneweaver said:


> Massive Voter Fraud in St. Lucie County, FL - 141% Turnout | WatchDogWire - Florida
> 
> massive voter fraud once again works in the favor of the democrat.



Turnout was 70.7%, down from around 77% in 2008.  Follow the links.  The 141% had to do with a doubling of the ballots but not the vote counts.  There is no story here.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, NBC affiliates are nothing more than GOP mouthpieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought he just reposted the same townhall.com story from earlier in the thread.
> 
> It's that fucked up font and size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, we'll go with option #3.
Click to expand...

Live by the sword...


----------



## Synthaholic

You are correct.  All the evidence that there is no evidence is in this .pdf

Registered voters:  175,554

Combined votes for Obama/Romney: 122,371

Combined votes for Murphy/West: 118,521  (Pages 21-22.)


Poutrage.


----------



## Interpol

Florida election officials maintain that there is no evidence to suggest that the doors were locked at the polls Mr. West was alleging had closed until after the polls closed at 7 pm, at which point all those in line got to vote. 

It's also a totally baseless claim that "Democrat votes were counted twice". 

What we have here is another case of what Megan Kelly accused Karl Rove of: "Is this the math you do as a Republican in order to make yourself feel better?". 

Allen West lost. He lost beyond the recount margin. Even if those 2,000 votes were counted twice, he'd still be 500 votes short, but that didn't happen, and you can't stick with it as an option just because you lost and are inventing fraud allegations. 

What's more is that all parties had representatives there during the vote counting, which is another baseless accusation from West, that somehow people were expelled or what have you while the votes were being counted. 

You can't just make shit up and then act like it's true just because you and your buddies tell yourself stuff. This source is bullshit as well, just a right-wing blog making shit up. 

West loss. Get over it.


----------



## Interpol

CaféAuLait;6321959 said:
			
		

> Wehrwolfen said:
> 
> 
> 
> _All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning​_
> _Recount could affect the West, Murphy race​_
> *November 10, 2012
> By: WPTV Web Team
> 
> FORT PIERCE, Fla. - Sunday morning all early votes casted in St. Lucie County will be recounted, Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker confirmed to WPTV NewsChannel 5 on Saturday.
> 
> The decision was welcomed news for two politicians whose careers hang in the balance.
> 
> West for Congress is pleased with the Supervisors decision, as the counting of early votes on Election Night was of great concern to our campaign, given the large shift that occurred at midnight of nearly 4,000 votes, according to a statement released Saturday afternoon by the office of Republican U.S. Rep. Allen West. While we still look forward to reviewing the poll books used to check in voters during early voting and Election day, this recount goes a long way to ensuring an accurate outcome.
> 
> West, a freshman congressman, was seeking reelection in the newly formed District 18 against Democrat Patrick Murphy. He contested election results in both St. Lucie County and Palm Beach County. District 18 spans portions of Martin, St. Lucie and Palm Beach counties.
> 
> Linda Hudson, mayoral candidate for the city of Ft. Pierce, also was happy to hear the recount would take place on Sunday.
> 
> The supervisor (of elections) told me that there may have been 1136 votes not counted, Hudson said.
> 
> [excerpt]
> 
> read more:
> All early votes cast in St. Lucie County will be recounted Sunday morning*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what made them decide to do the new recount?
Click to expand...


The Supervisor of Elections decided to do it without anyone forcing her to, probably because she wants to publicly shame Allen West for being a stupid fucking retard. 

Also, she told the mayoral candidate that there may have been 1,136 early votes that went uncounted, so she obviously wants to make sure that the tally is correct and that all the votes get counted, which is super duper awesome since more early votes not counted means an even bigger margin for Murphy, since Democrats ended up leading the way with the early vote crowd. 

It can't be good for West that this is being done without a court injuction. It's actually the SOE taking responsibility and later this morning I hope Allen West eats crow, though I imagine he'll stick with his "Republican math" and continue on with the Romney philosophy that he won't be deterred by fact-checking.


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> The fraud that occurred means there was fraud.
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​
> Anyone who values the integrity of the electoral process would demand these accusations be investigated.
> 
> Democrats shug and say, "Our guy won.  That's all that matters."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the charade.  Just join the Moonies, and totally drink the Kool Aid,  Why do you love war criminals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Our guy won.  That's all that matters."
Click to expand...


The issue is that you and West are certifiable tin foil crackpots, and that Moonie article left out too many facts to be considered a reasonable source.


----------



## Ravi

On the bright side, Allen West will now be another professional Republican victim and his radio show will have a hard core audience of nutters.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Ravi said:


> On the bright side, Allen West will now be another professional Republican victim and his radio show will have a hard core audience of nutters.



Damn, and I was hoping he would give up that GOVT, taxpayer funded military retirement check and Tricare and be a true real "conservative" and not rely of govt, damn.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Oddball said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they don't....141% turnout happens all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen 119% before, typically it means you have an overabundance of new voters, issues with absentee ballots, or issues with voter tallying.
> 
> It can be fraud( though as someone else pointed out, I haven't seen a legitimate source talking about that number) or a glitch, or reasonable.
> 
> I prefer to let people finish the job before i start crying foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More voters than registrants doesn't happen unless there's fraud...There's no other way for that to happen.
Click to expand...


There's several other ways it could happen.  What happened in 2000 when Kathrine Harris inaccurately scrubbed the rolls?  How often does the county update their rolls?  Do they have same day registration in Florida?

It's possible there is fraud, but no reputable source, even the local FOX affiliates, are reporting it that way.  Also, if there is fraud, you don't know if it was committed by West supporters.  I'd trust tea baggers as far as I could throw them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal - Washington Times

If he was beaten by an inaccurate vote count, then it needs to be counted, and if he won, he needs to be seated.


----------



## Katzndogz

It's like democrats completely forgot about Al Franken and the boxes of votes that sudden appeared and were all for him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

katz, sour grapes won't help now.


----------



## Katzndogz

JakeStarkey said:


> katz, sour grapes won't help now.



No it won't there is no help.  The nation as it existed is over and has been replaced.   The only appropriate response is to learn how to survive in obamamerica.   Take care of yourself and those you care about and cut the deadwood loose.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That has always been the way an adult acts in America, katz.

Welcome to reality.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought he just reposted the same townhall.com story from earlier in the thread.
> 
> It's that fucked up font and size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, we'll go with option #3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Live by the sword...
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the charade.  Just join the Moonies, and totally drink the Kool Aid,  Why do you love war criminals?
> 
> 
> 
> "Our guy won.  That's all that matters."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is that you and West are certifiable tin foil crackpots, and that Moonie article left out too many facts to be considered a reasonable source.
Click to expand...


"Our guy won.  That's all that matters."

Really, Dickless, just type that from now on.  That's what you mean.


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, Allen West will now be another professional Republican victim and his radio show will have a hard core audience of nutters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, and I was hoping he would give up that GOVT, taxpayer funded military retirement check and Tricare and be a true real "conservative" and not rely of govt, damn.
Click to expand...

Why should be give up what he earned, you moron?

Damn, you leftists are stupid.


----------



## daveman

Katzndogz said:


> It's like democrats completely forgot about Al Franken and the boxes of votes that sudden appeared and were all for him.



Their guy won.  That's all that matters.


----------



## AmyNation

Oddball said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they don't....141% turnout happens all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen 119% before, typically it means you have an overabundance of new voters, issues with absentee ballots, or issues with voter tallying.
> 
> *It can be fraud( though as someone else pointed out, I haven't seen a legitimate source talking about that number) or a glitch, or reasonable.*
> 
> I prefer to let people finish the job before i start crying foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *More voters than registrants doesn't happen unless there's fraud...There's no other way for that to happen*.
Click to expand...




AceRothstein said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> For St. Lucie county, they had a 2 card ballot and those claiming that turnout was higher than registered voters are basing their info off of 2 cards being submitted per voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Nice research loons!!!!  How fucking stupid can you tin foil crackpots get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, it took me 5 minutes to find that info. I'm sure everything on that blog can easily be debunked.
> 
> St Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
> 
> *NOTE* - TURNOUT PERCENTAGES WILL SHOW OVER 100% DUE TO A TWO PAGE BALLOT. NOT ALL VOTERS VOTED THE SECOND CARD CONTAINING THE AMENDMENTS*
Click to expand...


.....


----------



## Ravi

AmyNation said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen 119% before, typically it means you have an overabundance of new voters, issues with absentee ballots, or issues with voter tallying.
> 
> *It can be fraud( though as someone else pointed out, I haven't seen a legitimate source talking about that number) or a glitch, or reasonable.*
> 
> I prefer to let people finish the job before i start crying foul.
> 
> 
> 
> *More voters than registrants doesn't happen unless there's fraud...There's no other way for that to happen*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Nice research loons!!!!  How fucking stupid can you tin foil crackpots get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, it took me 5 minutes to find that info. I'm sure everything on that blog can easily be debunked.
> 
> St Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
> 
> *NOTE* - TURNOUT PERCENTAGES WILL SHOW OVER 100% DUE TO A TWO PAGE BALLOT. NOT ALL VOTERS VOTED THE SECOND CARD CONTAINING THE AMENDMENTS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....
Click to expand...


You don't seriously think that Oddball would admit to being a Dud, do you?


----------



## AmyNation

Just adding some reality to this conspiracy thread.


----------



## JoeB131

Dick Tuck said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here come the trolls.... stupid fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking troll is the moron who used the Moonie Times as a source, and ignored the real news that Florida Republican election officials said the vote and counting was fair.  West is a crackpot, like Daveman.
Click to expand...


Comparing Daveman or West to crackpots is an insult to the Crackpot community.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal
> The race for Floridas 18th Congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to West's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in St. Lucie County. On election night incumbent Republican Allen West had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​Democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?



I cannot understand how West could lose with all the black voters voting for him...like black voters do.....


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal
> The race for Floridas 18th Congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to West's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in St. Lucie County. On election night incumbent Republican Allen West had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​Democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Even after your monumental ass-kicking and the total discrediting of the Rightwing media complex, you refuse to leave the bubble, and post more conspiracy bullshit from the Washington Times.
> 
> And you wonder why no one takes you seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've already made it clear that you have* no problem with Democrat election fraud*.  No need to check in again.
Click to expand...



Because you say so...right?


----------



## bodecea

jillian said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida's West refuses to relinquish seat in Congress to Murphy - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> Some things are hard for others to accept. Poor West, the law isn't on his side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they may have to pick him up and move him out of his seat kicking and screaming.
Click to expand...


I want video of that.


----------



## bodecea

AmyNation said:


> "A judge on Friday denied Wests request to impound ballots and voting machines. The state tally in the Floridas redrawn 18th congressional district follows additional vote counting in Palm Beach County......"Circuit Judge David Crow on Friday called the Wests motion "entirely premature," saying that vote-counting procedures are in place and being followed.
> 
> 
> Read more: Final Florida vote count shows Rep. West has lost, next step could be court | Fox News
> 
> 
> I dont have an issue with him calling for a recount, as long as he has a valid reason to.So far it's looking like his reason is "because I lost"



Are they going to riot outside the recounting room again?


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a fraud himself with his strawmen about liberal lefty websites, since I've never cited one, that doesn't change the fact that West lost his re-election and there is no evidence on voter fraud, minus the BS from right leaning hacktard sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do whine a lot.
Click to expand...


Kindred spirit of yours?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal
> The race for Floridas 18th Congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to West's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in St. Lucie County. On election night incumbent Republican Allen West had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​Democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand how West could lose with all the black voters voting for him...like black voters do.....
Click to expand...

That's because you're an idiot.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even after your monumental ass-kicking and the total discrediting of the Rightwing media complex, you refuse to leave the bubble, and post more conspiracy bullshit from the Washington Times.
> 
> And you wonder why no one takes you seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> You've already made it clear that you have* no problem with Democrat election fraud*.  No need to check in again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you say so...right?
Click to expand...


Your guy won.  That's all that matters.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal
> The race for Floridas 18th Congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to West's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in St. Lucie County. On election night incumbent Republican Allen West had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​Democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand how West could lose with all the black voters voting for him...like black voters do.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


No..that would be the person who started this silly thread.


----------



## jasonnfree

Katzndogz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> katz, sour grapes won't help now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't there is no help.  The nation as it existed is over and has been replaced.   The only appropriate response is to learn how to survive in obamamerica.   Take care of yourself and those you care about and cut the deadwood loose.
Click to expand...


The party of voter suppression crying about  voter  irregularity.   Too funny.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot understand how West could lose with all the black voters voting for him...like black voters do.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No..that would be the person who started this silly thread.
Click to expand...

Right.  _Because I made it all up_.  

Leftists have a blind spot.  It's called "reality".


----------



## AmyNation

There is, so far, no evidence of voter fraud.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No..that would be the person who started this silly thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. * Because I made it all up.  *
> 
> Leftists have a blind spot.  It's called "reality".
Click to expand...


No, you're just parroting it like a good little wingnut.

Why have you ignored all the evidence and all the explanations given in this thread?

You have not countered one bit of it with anything other than childish taunts and insults.

Why is that?


----------



## candycorn

scoreboard bitches. read it and weep


----------



## Lakhota

"Shit Rep. Allen West Says": The Epic Video Anthology | Mother Jones


----------



## Bass v 2.0

A loss is a loss damn it

Partial recount not enough to let Allen West keep seat - Tampa Bay Times


----------



## L.K.Eder

hahhahhahahah


----------



## JakeStarkey

The real GOP does not want West.

Good riddance.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No..that would be the person who started this silly thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  _Because I made it all up_.
> 
> Leftists have a blind spot.  It's called "reality".
Click to expand...


You're not smart enough to make it up...you're stupid enough to swallow it whole.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No..that would be the person who started this silly thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  _Because I made it all up_.
> 
> Leftists have a blind spot.  It's called "reality".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not smart enough to make it up...you're stupid enough to swallow it whole.
Click to expand...


davetard loves to argue with so called liberals, he has never posted any evidence nor empirically argued his positions, fight the liberals with insults is his mantra, like all far rightards.


----------



## Greenbeard

I hope the tantrum only grows louder and more deluded. I don't want any chance of West coming back in two years.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a fraud himself with his strawmen about liberal lefty websites, since I've never cited one, that doesn't change the fact that West lost his re-election and there is no evidence on voter fraud, minus the BS from right leaning hacktard sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do whine a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kindred spirit of yours?
Click to expand...

Not at all.  The only way I can be accused of whining is if you completely re-define the word -- a common leftist habit.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No..that would be the person who started this silly thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. * Because I made it all up.  *
> 
> Leftists have a blind spot.  It's called "reality".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're just parroting it like a good little wingnut.
> 
> Why have you ignored all the evidence and all the explanations given in this thread?
> 
> You have not countered one bit of it with anything other than childish taunts and insults.
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...

Evidence?  Explanations?


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No..that would be the person who started this silly thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  _Because I made it all up_.
> 
> Leftists have a blind spot.  It's called "reality".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not smart enough to make it up...you're stupid enough to swallow it whole.
Click to expand...

Your guy won.  That's all that matters.


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  _Because I made it all up_.
> 
> Leftists have a blind spot.  It's called "reality".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not smart enough to make it up...you're stupid enough to swallow it whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> davetard loves to argue with so called liberals, he has never posted any evidence nor empirically argued his positions, fight the liberals with insults is his mantra, like all far rightards.
Click to expand...

You haven't read many of my posts, have you?


----------



## daveman

Florida declares West has lost reelection bid, despite early voting irregularities | Fox News
The partial vote recount in Florida Rep. Allen West's re-election bid indicates ballots were double counted, but election officials still say the Republican lawmaker has lost the race.

The Tea Party-backed West demanded a recount after a wild swing of votes on election night in which he was leading Democratic challenger Tim Murphy by roughly 2,000 votes, then trailed by 2,400 votes about 35 minutes later.

Officials said Saturday a final tally in the states 18th Congressional District shows Murphy had won by enough votes to avoid a full recount. But they agreed a partial recount of early votes in St. Lucie County after acknowledging some votes had been counted twice.

West and his campaign objected to just a recount of votes cast Nov.1-3, arguing the irregularity calls for a full audit.

If people are that adamant about getting rid of me thats fine, West told Fox News on Monday. But dont do it at the expense of the integrity of our electoral process. Thats what disturbs me the most.

The West team is singling out County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker and requesting a comparison of voter signatures from all polling places with the total ballots counted because the numbers do not appear to match.

Officials have already stated they had a 141 percent voter turnout, which I think should cause everyone alarm, West told Fox.

He also said Murphy officials were allowed to observe the Sunday recount, but Wests were not.​
Gee...I wonder why West's folks weren't allowed to observe the recount?

Oh, well, doesn't matter.  The Democrat won; that's all that's important.  The appearance of impropriety only matters when the Republican wins.

Right, USMB lefties?


----------



## AceRothstein

The issue with the turnout has already been addressed.  The fact that West keeps bringing it up tells me all that I need to know.


----------



## emilynghiem

jasonnfree said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> katz, sour grapes won't help now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't there is no help.  The nation as it existed is over and has been replaced.   The only appropriate response is to learn how to survive in obamamerica.   Take care of yourself and those you care about and cut the deadwood loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The party of voter suppression crying about  voter  irregularity.   Too funny.
Click to expand...


Dear Jason: The counties that had voter ID enforced did not have these issues.
So it appears the GOP is RIGHT about pushing for voter ID to prevent or deter fraud.

If the Dems have issues with minorities and elderly not having help to make sure their IDs are accessible to vote with, maybe the party should TAKE RESPONSIBILITY for all the people they are canvassing to vote, instead of just handing out beer and obamaphones.

I have no problem with multiple language ballots and assistance, which would increase the responsibility on multiethnic community centers and outreach to provide educational and logistic support. This is good for democracy, and I totally support my fellow Democrats in using their party resources and network to provide those services on a REGULAR basis (not just election times) so that people CAN ALL BE UNDER a voter ID program without issue or fear of exclusion or discrimination.  Why is this a bad thing? Why not meet the goal as good?

P.S. About voter suppression/fraud, it has ALWAYS been GOP assertion that Democrats have a bigger history of fraud. That was always their argument, including when answering Democrat opposition to voter ID, that they are the biggest hypocrites. As a Democrat I openly admit, agree and apologize that the focus of the Party has been on getting votes and NOT on taking responsibility for them. That is one reason why I joined, is to uphold the goals of serving diverse people and interests which the Dem Party claims, and actually trying to get this to happen by promoting localized solutions, instead of just going for the votes and losing the goals.

To be fair, I find the complaints against GOP abusing deregulation to let corporations run amok at taxpayers expense ALSO TRUE.
So I go after both parties, using the Constitution to hold both party members accountable for correcting the costs of their policies.
The Greens are the most honest about this, plus they promote solutions that accommodate the good things about both parties.
So I voted Green while I support both Democrats and Republicans in using their party networks and resources to fix their own problems and fund their own policies; to correct the worst weaknesses and problems in both platforms, and apply restitution owed to taxpayers to building the solutions and promoting the strongest ideals that both parties advocate for.  All parties need to do this.


----------



## emilynghiem

daveman said:


> Oh, well, doesn't matter.  The Democrat won; that's all that's important.  The appearance of impropriety only matters when the Republican wins.
> 
> Right, USMB lefties?



You just said it all: what the Democrats will also say,
"The Democrat won, that's all that's important"

both parties do that. exactly!

Just like two sides fighting in court, they are only there to defend their best interests.
not what is fair and best for both sides. the other side is expected to fight for themselves.

This is like a really nasty custody fight, where both parents are so busy slamming each other and hiding what they did wrong from the judge (or the media/public perception), while proving the fault of the other party.
The interests of the family or public who are affected by the resulting policies come either second or last.

And guess what is the purpose of the office they are both fighting for,
it is supposed to be serving the best interests of the public under the Constitution, not each for themselves.
That is supposed to come first, not last.

I've been through the cycles of recovery from divorce and related issues with causes/effects.
The mistakes I saw made, I learned if we don't correct them and stop feeding this mentality, then the whole family suffers and the cycle repeats.


----------



## emilynghiem

AceRothstein said:


> The issue with the turnout has already been addressed.  The fact that West keeps bringing it up tells me all that I need to know.



This all appears to be leftover bad karma from Bush vs. Gore. When the shoe is on the other foot. All the things one party said about the other are flipped now.

What neither party is talking about (except in terms of threatening to secede) is how do you serve the interests of both parties when half are for and half are against a candidate.

Just catering to the partisan interpretation of the policies of the winning candidate is only serving one party. That is not serving Constitutional duty to ALL constituents equally in that district or state, much less the nation.

Technically speaking, regardless of what the party affiliation is of the winning candidate, the policies coming from that office should be constitutionally inclusive of the best interests of the entire public, and not just either party's agenda or opposition to the other party.

It should not matter if a candidate is Hindu, Muslim, Christian or Atheist, if that office holder has sworn to uphold the Constitutional laws for all people under said jurisdiction.

Likewise, it should not matter if a candidate is prochoice or prolife, liberal or conservative, Democrat or Republican. If your oath of office is under the Constitution (and Code of Ethics for Govt Service which puts duty to Constitutional laws and regulations above party or dept)
that should be the guiding principles by which all policies are judged anyway. So if half the constituents or population in your district, state or nation disagree, then including those interests and beliefs in making decisions should come out the same as if the other party's candidate were in office and had to consider and accommodate the opposing party's views.

Just my view as a Constitutionalist. I am a prochoice progressive Democrat, and I believe under the Constitution both the prochoice and prolife views are protected equally, as well as views for or against gay marriage, the death penalty, etc. I ask all members and leaders of both parties to start enforcing these same standards and keep personal beliefs and politics in check, and reserving the offices and policies of Govt for Constitutionally based decisions.
If people don't agree politically or religiously, then conflicts must be resolved and agreements on policies must be made first, BEFORE pushing legislation or reforms, so that all people's views and interests are protected equally under the law. The laws, policies and programs should reflect the consent of the governed, across all parties and beliefs, in order to carry the authority of the Constitution and the will of the people. Partisan politics doesn't cut it as any kind of proof of mandate or will of the people, especially where half dissent.


----------



## Katzndogz

Voter turnout was 141% of eligible voters.   That's one reason for a recount.


----------



## AceRothstein

Katzndogz said:


> Voter turnout was 141% of eligible voters.   That's one reason for a recount.



Do try to keep up, this has already been addressed.

St Lucie County Supervisor of Elections

note* - turnout percentages will show over 100% due to a two page ballot. the tabulation system (GEMS) provides voter turnout as equal to the total cards cast in the election divided by the number of registered voters.  also note that some voters chose not to return by mail the second card containing the amendments.


----------



## Ernie S.

JakeStarkey said:


> The real GOP does not want West.
> 
> Good riddance.



And you think YOU'RE the "real GOP"?

There you go with the narcissism again, Jake. You are free to express your opinion, but don't presume to speak for real Republicans.


----------



## emilynghiem

Katzndogz said:


> Voter turnout was 141% of eligible voters.   That's one reason for a recount.



For all the people who made fun of Romney's math.
Can you explain the math here?

1. One joke that could be made from all this, is maybe this is
karma on the Pro-life Republicans who don't believe in abortion or birth control.

So all those minority populations producing more voters are outnumbering them.

2. Another joke: maybe we should print T-shirts that say that say
"We are the 141 %" ha ha 
but who is that making fun of?


----------



## emilynghiem

AceRothstein said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voter turnout was 141% of eligible voters.   That's one reason for a recount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do try to keep up, this has already been addressed.
> 
> St Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
> 
> note* - turnout percentages will show over 100% due to a two page ballot. the tabulation system (GEMS) provides voter turnout as equal to the total cards cast in the election divided by the number of registered voters.  also note that some voters chose not to return by mail the second card containing the amendments.
Click to expand...


That sounds like a bad system to use if you are going to track REAL voter turnout.
Can this be corrected so it doesn't cause skewed numbers?

Thanks for the clarification so I can pass it on to others!


----------



## Katzndogz

Ernie S. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real GOP does not want West.
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think YOU'RE the "real GOP"?
> 
> There you go with the narcissism again, Jake. You are free to express your opinion, but don't presume to speak for real Republicans.
Click to expand...


To democrats real republicans are democrats.


----------



## AceRothstein

emilynghiem said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voter turnout was 141% of eligible voters.   That's one reason for a recount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do try to keep up, this has already been addressed.
> 
> St Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
> 
> note* - turnout percentages will show over 100% due to a two page ballot. the tabulation system (GEMS) provides voter turnout as equal to the total cards cast in the election divided by the number of registered voters.  also note that some voters chose not to return by mail the second card containing the amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like a bad system to use if you are going to track REAL voter turnout.
> Can this be corrected so it doesn't cause skewed numbers?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification so I can pass it on to others!
Click to expand...


I agree that it is a poor system and I have no idea why the county thinks it is a good idea to tabulate turnout that way.

By going to the county's website, you can see there were 122,658 total votes in the Presidential contest and that there are 175,545 registered voters in the county.  Pretty good turnout but my understanding is that it is down from 4 years ago.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right extremists and the libertarian wing are nothing more than parasitical outriders sucking on the real Republican Party.

You are not going to dictate policy.



Katzndogz said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real GOP does not want West.
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think YOU'RE the "real GOP"?
> 
> There you go with the narcissism again, Jake. You are free to express your opinion, but don't presume to speak for real Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To democrats real republicans are democrats.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> The Tea Party-backed West demanded a recount after a wild swing of votes on election night in which he was leading Democratic challenger Tim Murphy by roughly 2,000 votes, then trailed by 2,400 votes about 35 minutes later.​


Looking at the *evidence *I provided - the .pdf of the official election results - it's very easy to see how that could happen.  There are some polling places on that list where Mitt got 90%+ and other polling places where Obama got 90%+.  Which shows that Port St. Lucie is a divided district, most likely divided by rich and poor, Black and White.



> Officials have &#8220;already stated they had a 141 percent voter turnout, which I think should cause everyone alarm,&#8221; *West told Fox*.


And you believe him.  

There isn't a 141% voter turnout, there is a 141% cards cast.

Now, why do you suppose he lied?  Hmmmm??????


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is merely daving, syntha: not too worry.

We had a meeting with several potential candidates for the end of year county and city elections.  Told them they could ran however they wished.  But . . . if they pulled batzhit crasy tea party or liber or hater nonsense, we would denounce them immediately in the public media.  One of them said she would go run as libertarian, and seemed disappointed when we said, "sure, go, please."

We will see how this will go.


----------



## Synthaholic

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is merely daving, syntha: not too worry.



Oh, I know.  But he would have a snowball's chance in hell of getting Lefty goat if he had an actual issue instead of birther-like nonsense.


----------



## Synthaholic

Well, what a coinky-dink!  The man who whipped Allen West is about to be on 'Hardball' w/ Chris Matthews.

Tune in, turn on, everyone!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party-backed West demanded a recount after a wild swing of votes on election night in which he was leading Democratic challenger Tim Murphy by roughly 2,000 votes, then trailed by 2,400 votes about 35 minutes later.​
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the *evidence *I provided - the .pdf of the official election results - it's very easy to see how that could happen.  There are some polling places on that list where Mitt got 90%+ and other polling places where Obama got 90%+.  Which shows that Port St. Lucie is a divided district, most likely divided by rich and poor, Black and White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials have &#8220;already stated they had a 141 percent voter turnout, which I think should cause everyone alarm,&#8221; *West told Fox*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe him.
> 
> There isn't a 141% voter turnout, there is a 141% cards cast.
> 
> Now, why do you suppose he lied?  Hmmmm??????
Click to expand...

Obama lies, and you believe him.  You probably shouldn't lecture.

Meanwhile, perhaps you can explain why West's folks were excluded from the recount, but Murphy's folks were allowed.

Hint:  There really can't be any legitimate reason.  But, the Democrat won, so that's all that matters to you.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is merely daving, syntha: not too worry.



That's right, Fakey:  Kiss the leftist's ass.  Just like you always do.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is merely daving, syntha: not too worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  But he would have a snowball's chance in hell of getting Lefty goat if he had an actual issue instead of birther-like nonsense.
Click to expand...


Explain why West's folks were excluded from the recount, but Murphy's folks were allowed.

Oh, wait -- you don't give a shit about election law.  Disregard.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Well, what a coinky-dink!  The man who whipped Allen West is about to be on 'Hardball' w/ Chris Matthews.
> 
> Tune in, turn on, everyone!


No, thanks.  I'm really not interested in watching Chrissy get all leg-tingly.  You go ahead.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party-backed West demanded a recount after a wild swing of votes on election night in which he was leading Democratic challenger Tim Murphy by roughly 2,000 votes, then trailed by 2,400 votes about 35 minutes later.​
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the *evidence *I provided - the .pdf of the official election results - it's very easy to see how that could happen.  There are some polling places on that list where Mitt got 90%+ and other polling places where Obama got 90%+.  Which shows that Port St. Lucie is a divided district, most likely divided by rich and poor, Black and White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials have &#8220;already stated they had a 141 percent voter turnout, which I think should cause everyone alarm,&#8221; *West told Fox*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you believe him.
> 
> There isn't a 141% voter turnout, there is a 141% cards cast.
> 
> Now, why do you suppose he lied?  Hmmmm??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama lies, and you believe him.  You probably shouldn't lecture.
> 
> Meanwhile, perhaps you can explain why West's folks were excluded from the recount, but Murphy's folks were allowed.
> 
> Hint:  There really can't be any legitimate reason.  But, the Democrat won, so that's all that matters to you.
Click to expand...

Again, you just ignore the evidence in favor of repeating your talking point.  

Why should there be a recount?


----------



## Dot Com

daveman a West supporter? Who woulda' guessed


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm waiting for davy to tell us why there should be a recount.

"because we might lose our token" is not a good reason.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the *evidence *I provided - the .pdf of the official election results - it's very easy to see how that could happen.  There are some polling places on that list where Mitt got 90%+ and other polling places where Obama got 90%+.  Which shows that Port St. Lucie is a divided district, most likely divided by rich and poor, Black and White.
> 
> ​And you believe him.
> 
> There isn't a 141% voter turnout, there is a 141% cards cast.
> 
> Now, why do you suppose he lied?  Hmmmm??????
> 
> 
> 
> Obama lies, and you believe him.  You probably shouldn't lecture.
> 
> Meanwhile, perhaps you can explain why West's folks were excluded from the recount, but Murphy's folks were allowed.
> 
> Hint:  There really can't be any legitimate reason.  But, the Democrat won, so that's all that matters to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you just ignore the evidence in favor of repeating your talking point.
> 
> Why should there be a recount?
Click to expand...

  There already WAS a recount, dumbass.  I linked to it earlier:

West challenges results as Florida declares vote-tally over amid recounts and irregularities | Fox News

Now that your astounding ignorance has been corrected just a tiny bit, perhaps you can explain this:
He also said Murphy officials were allowed to observe the Sunday recount, but Wests were not.​
Oh, wait -- you don't care.  Never mind.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> daveman a West supporter? Who woulda' guessed



Why would I, a conservative, not support a conservative?

I'm sure you thought you had a point.  You were mistaken.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> I'm waiting for davy to tell us why there should be a recount.
> 
> "because we might lose our token" is not a good reason.



You mean the recount they did yesterday, dumbass?  That recount?



Dumbass.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sigh.  America is better off without West in the Congress.


----------



## Dick Tuck

emilynghiem said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voter turnout was 141% of eligible voters.   That's one reason for a recount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do try to keep up, this has already been addressed.
> 
> St Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
> 
> note* - turnout percentages will show over 100% due to a two page ballot. the tabulation system (GEMS) provides voter turnout as equal to the total cards cast in the election divided by the number of registered voters.  also note that some voters chose not to return by mail the second card containing the amendments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like a bad system to use if you are going to track REAL voter turnout.
> Can this be corrected so it doesn't cause skewed numbers?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification so I can pass it on to others!
Click to expand...


Is dividing by two too difficult?   Funny how quickly the crackpots here put on their tin foil without having the facts.  Nothing new I guess.


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is merely daving, syntha: not too worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  But he would have a snowball's chance in hell of getting Lefty goat if he had an actual issue instead of birther-like nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why West's folks were excluded from the recount, but Murphy's folks were allowed.
> 
> Oh, wait -- you don't give a shit about election law.  Disregard.
Click to expand...


Perhaps because they behaved like teabaggers.  Have anything to explain why you jumped to a tin foil conclusion without having all the facts?


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  But he would have a snowball's chance in hell of getting Lefty goat if he had an actual issue instead of birther-like nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why West's folks were excluded from the recount, but Murphy's folks were allowed.
> 
> Oh, wait -- you don't give a shit about election law.  Disregard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps because they behaved like teabaggers.  Have anything to explain why you jumped to a tin foil conclusion without having all the facts?
Click to expand...


My biggest reason for posting the OP was the illegal behavior by the Democrats at the polling place.

You, of course, see nothing wrong with it.

Democrats hate democracy.  All you care about is political power, and you don't care how you get it.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why West's folks were excluded from the recount, but Murphy's folks were allowed.
> 
> Oh, wait -- you don't give a shit about election law.  Disregard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because they behaved like teabaggers.  Have anything to explain why you jumped to a tin foil conclusion without having all the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My biggest reason for posting the OP was the* illegal behavior by the Democrats *at the polling place.
> 
> You, of course, see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Democrats hate democracy.  All you care about is political power, and you don't care how you get it.
Click to expand...


And....what exactly was "illegal"?  Be very clear...because illegal means a crime which means you should report it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman daving along: sounds like the Bushies ~ slobs from political hell.   Accusing you of the same thing he supports.  We have to stop the hate, daveman, if we are going to cope with the GOP and the 21st century.  We can't win if we are split.


----------



## rightwinger

This coming from the party that blocked a Presidential recount with a 600 vote difference

West is a pussy....follow the law


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because they behaved like teabaggers.  Have anything to explain why you jumped to a tin foil conclusion without having all the facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest reason for posting the OP was the* illegal behavior by the Democrats *at the polling place.
> 
> You, of course, see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Democrats hate democracy.  All you care about is political power, and you don't care how you get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And....what exactly was "illegal"?  Be very clear...because illegal means a crime which means you should report it.
Click to expand...

What's the number to 911 in St. Lucie County?  Do I need to dial the area code first?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman daving along: sounds like the Bushies ~ slobs from political hell.   Accusing you of the same thing he supports.  We have to stop the hate, daveman, if we are going to cope with the GOP and the 21st century.  We can't win if we are split.


Fakey doesn't care -- the Democrat won.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I want a GOP victory, and if you oppose it again, daveman, we are going to drive you guys out of the party.  We have done it here and regionally.  Accept what it is, leave, or be driven.  Those are your only options.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> This coming from the party that blocked a Presidential recount with a 600 vote difference
> 
> West is a pussy....follow the law



That's what SCOTUS told Gore.  You weenies shit your pants.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> I want a GOP victory, and if you oppose it again, daveman, we are going to drive you guys out of the party.  We have done it here and regionally.  Accept what it is, leave, or be driven.  Those are your only options.





JakeStarkey said:


> Sigh.  America is better off without West in the Congress.



Folks, Fakey's lunacy on display.

How can you claim to want a GOP victory when you don't want the Republican to win, boy?


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman daving along.  I want GOP victory without the far right extremism lunacy.  That is patriotism and true Republicanism.  We won't allow the crazies anymore to corrupt the party.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from the party that blocked a Presidential recount with a 600 vote difference
> 
> West is a pussy....follow the law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what SCOTUS told Gore.  You weenies shit your pants.
Click to expand...


Republicans blocked a recount long before it went to the Supreme Court

Allen West lost by more votes than Al Gore did


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman daving along.  I want GOP victory without the far right extremism lunacy.  That is patriotism and true Republicanism.  We won't allow the crazies anymore to corrupt the party.


And West is a crazy?


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from the party that blocked a Presidential recount with a 600 vote difference
> 
> West is a pussy....follow the law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what SCOTUS told Gore.  You weenies shit your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans blocked a recount long before it went to the Supreme Court
> 
> Allen West lost by more votes than Al Gore did
Click to expand...

Still nothing to say about why The Democrat's staff were allowed at the recount, and West's weren't?

No.  I didn't think so.


----------



## daveman

Hay, Fakey, here are the bills West has sponsored.  Please tell me which ones are dangerous to the GOP.

Bill Summary & Status Search Results - THOMAS (Library of Congress)


----------



## rightwinger

Allen West was sent packing after one term

God, I love America


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman daving along.  I want GOP victory without the far right extremism lunacy.  That is patriotism and true Republicanism.  We won't allow the crazies anymore to corrupt the party.
> 
> 
> 
> And West is a crazy?
Click to expand...


Crazy as a loon

http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2012/02/16/417174/allen-west-15-worst-quotes/?mobile=wt


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest reason for posting the OP was the* illegal behavior by the Democrats *at the polling place.
> 
> You, of course, see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Democrats hate democracy.  All you care about is political power, and you don't care how you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....what exactly was "illegal"?  Be very clear...because illegal means a crime which means you should report it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the number to 911 in St. Lucie County?  Do I need to dial the area code first?
Click to expand...


Try it both ways....let us know how it goes.   I'll ask again later.


----------



## AceRothstein

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what SCOTUS told Gore.  You weenies shit your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans blocked a recount long before it went to the Supreme Court
> 
> Allen West lost by more votes than Al Gore did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still nothing to say about why The Democrat's staff were allowed at the recount, and West's weren't?
> 
> No.  I didn't think so.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen anything backing this besides a comment from West himself and he is a known liar.


----------



## Dot Com

quelle surprise that davemen is a West supporter.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman daving along.  I want GOP victory without the far right extremism lunacy.  That is patriotism and true Republicanism.  We won't allow the crazies anymore to corrupt the party.
> 
> 
> 
> And West is a crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy as a loon
> 
> Rep. Allen West's 15 Most Outrageous Statements | ThinkProgress
Click to expand...


Ahhh, yes, the "sane" people at ThinkProgress.  

You know, ThinkProgress, where they can't even get Wasserman Schultz's party right.
(1) YOU ARE NOT A LADY: In July 2011, West responded to a perceived slight from Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (*R-FL*)...​


----------



## konradv

How did West get that many votes?  Must be fraud or almost half that district is crazy!


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And....what exactly was "illegal"?  Be very clear...because illegal means a crime which means you should report it.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the number to 911 in St. Lucie County?  Do I need to dial the area code first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try it both ways....let us know how it goes.   I'll ask again later.
Click to expand...

It's not like you consider Democratic election fraud to be a crime anyway.

Right?


----------



## Dot Com

Surely West didn't intend to be a career politician?


----------



## daveman

AceRothstein said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans blocked a recount long before it went to the Supreme Court
> 
> Allen West lost by more votes than Al Gore did
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing to say about why The Democrat's staff were allowed at the recount, and West's weren't?
> 
> No.  I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything backing this besides a comment from West himself and he is a known liar.
Click to expand...


Your guy won.  That's all that matters.

Right?


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> quelle surprise that davemen is a West supporter.



I'm a conservative.  He's a conservative.

What is so difficult for you to understand?


----------



## AceRothstein

daveman said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing to say about why The Democrat's staff were allowed at the recount, and West's weren't?
> 
> No.  I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything backing this besides a comment from West himself and he is a known liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your guy won.  That's all that matters.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


When did I say that? I did point out that West continues to lie about the turnout number. With him lying about something so easy to refute and nobody else backing up his claim about not being allowed at the recount, I'm not going to take West at his word. If someone backs that up and shows that Murphy's campaign was given different treatment then I'll agree that there isn't equal treatment.


----------



## daveman

AceRothstein said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything backing this besides a comment from West himself and he is a known liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your guy won.  That's all that matters.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say that? I did point out that West continues to lie about the turnout number. With him lying about something so easy to refute and nobody else backing up his claim about not being allowed at the recount, I'm not going to take West at his word. If someone backs that up and shows that Murphy's campaign was given different treatment then I'll agree that there isn't equal treatment.
Click to expand...

The local paper has some questions for the Election Supervisor:

St. Lucie elections supervisor mum on problems » TCPalm.com
St. Lucie County Elections Supervisor Gertrude Walker has not answered these key questions:

Why were the Nov. 1-3 early votes recounted on Nov. 11 after a Nov. 6 recount?

Why were the results different?

Why did the Nov. 11 recount end with fewer countywide ballots and more Fort Pierce ballots?

Why weren't all early votes recounted, just to be sure?

1,136 uncounted votes reportedly were found before the Nov. 11 recount. Were they part of the Nov. 1-3 early vote recount or separate? Where did they come from, and were they counted?

Of the 309 "unread" cards  those that can't be fed through the tallying machine for whatever reason  do any involve votes for Fort Pierce mayor or U.S. House District 18 and if so will they be counted and when?

How many total ballots were cast?

Why did you hire attorney Cynthia Angelos and are the taxpayers footing the bill?​She hired an attorney?  Why in the world would she do that?


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why West's folks were excluded from the recount, but Murphy's folks were allowed.
> 
> Oh, wait -- you don't give a shit about election law.  Disregard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because they behaved like teabaggers.  Have anything to explain why you jumped to a tin foil conclusion without having all the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My biggest reason for posting the OP was the illegal behavior by the Democrats at the polling place.
> 
> You, of course, see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Democrats hate democracy.  All you care about is political power, and you don't care how you get it.
Click to expand...


What illegal behavior was that?  The manufactured kind that you continually manufacture in your conspiratorial crackpot skull?  Perhaps you ought to stop using places like Prison Planet to get your facts and opinion.


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> quelle surprise that davemen is a West supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a conservative.  He's a conservative.
> 
> What is so difficult for you to understand?
Click to expand...


You're a crackpot, he's a crackpot.  I get it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Alan West and those who support him are the type of people that Bobby Jindall talks about in the article 'Jindal: End 'dumbed-down conservatism'.  He is talking about the davemans, Uncensoreds, and all the wacks that are holding back the GOP.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman daving along.  I want GOP victory without the far right extremism lunacy.  That is patriotism and true Republicanism.  We won't allow the crazies anymore to corrupt the party.
> 
> 
> 
> And West is a crazy?
Click to expand...


Um... yeah.  

Rep. Allen West's 15 Most Outrageous Statements | ThinkProgress

1) YOU ARE NOT A LADY: In July 2011, West responded to a perceived slight from Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (R-FL) with a fiery letter in which he threatened her and scolded, You have proven repeatedly that you are not a Lady, therefore, shall not be afforded due respect from me! West later said he had apologized, but Wasserman-Schultz said she had not received one.

(2) JOSEPH GOEBBELS WOULD BE VERY PROUD OF DEMOCRATS: In December, West told reporters, If Joseph Goebbels was around, hed be very proud of the Democrat party, because they have an incredible propaganda machine. The link to Goebbels, Adolf Hitlers Minister of Propaganda from 1933 to 1945, drew criticism from several members of Congress, the Anti-Defamation League, and others.

(3) LIBERALS GET THE HELL OUT: Speaking at the Palm Beach County GOPs Lincoln Day Dinner in last month, West said of liberals, Take your message of equality of achievement.  You can take it to Europe, you can take it to the bottom of the sea, you can take it to the North Pole, but get the hell out of the United States of America. West later tried to walk back the statement, claiming he was only referring to the message and not liberals themselves.

(4) A THREAT TO THE GENE POOL: In a July 2011 post on the website Red Country, West wrote, I must confess, when I see anyone with an Obama 2012 bumper sticker, I recognize them as a threat to the gene pool.

(5) IM GOING TO KILL YOU: Before running for Congress, West had a 22-year career in the military, but left after he abused an Iraqi detainee: This is it. Im going to count to five again, and if you dont give me what I want, Im going to kill you. He then fired a shot a foot over the detainees head.


----------



## midcan5

The only honorable action left for republican whiners is Seppuku. Four years of whining will now be followed by four more crying filled years. West and all the other whiners Seppuku will ease your pain.  Losers show some honor.


----------



## JoeB131

More crazy from Alan... 

7) &#8220;WE ARE NOT GOING TO HAVE OUR MEN BECOME SUBSERVIENT&#8221;: In April 2011, West told a conservative women&#8217;s conference that liberal women &#8220;have been neutering American men and bringing us to the point of this incredible weakness &#8212; to let them know that we are not going to have our men become subservient. That&#8217;s what we need you to do. Because if you don&#8217;t, then the debt will continue to grow&#8230;deficits will continue to grow.&#8221;

(8) &#8220;BLINDLY FOLLOWING A COMMANDER IN CHIEF&#8221;: Talking with radio host Mark Levin last month, West said Generals &#8220;have to be very careful about blindly following a commander in chief that really does not have the best intent for our military.&#8221; What West did not mention was that officers are constitutionally bound to follow the President&#8217;s orders unless they are illegal.

(9) I AM &#8220;THE MODERN-DAY HARRIET TUBMAN&#8221;: Speaking with O&#8217;Reilly Factor guest host Laura Ingraham in August 2011, West said the Democratic party is a &#8220;21st-century plantation.&#8221; He added, &#8220;So I&#8217;m here as the modern-day Harriet Tubman, to kind of lead people on the Underground Railroad, away from that plantation into a sense of sensibility.&#8221;

(10) &#8220;LET THEM GET SHOT AT&#8221;: In May 2011, the House narrowly defeated a proposal which would have required President Obama to submit a timetable for withdrawal from Afghanistan. Of those who voted for the bill, West said, &#8220;I would take these gentlemen over and let them get shot at a few times and maybe they&#8217;d have a different opinion.&#8221; This was just months after the shooting of former Rep. Gabby Giffords.

(11) &#8220;WE ALSO SHOULD BE CENSORING THE AMERICAN NEWS AGENCIES&#8221;: In response to the whistleblower website Wikileaks releasing thousands of pages of diplomatic cables, West declared: &#8220;And I think that we also should be censoring the American news agencies which enabled [Julian Assange] to do this and also supported him and applauding him for the efforts.&#8221; West later claimed he only called for &#8220;censuring&#8221; the media. Either way, it would be a First Amendment violation.

(12) &#8220;I DON&#8217;T KNOW IF IT WAS A KIDNAPPING ATTEMPT&#8221;: When West first ran for Congress in 2008, the Arab news network Al Jazeera asked for an interview. West recalled, &#8220;But my b.s. flag really went up when [Al Jazeera] said they wanted my address, to pick me up at night. They said they would send a car but wouldn&#8217;t tell me where it was going. I don&#8217;t know if it was a kidnapping attempt. But I am not going to entrust Al Jazeera with my life. I said, &#8216;Cancel the interview!&#8217;&#8221;

(13) RELIGIOUS COEXISTENCE &#8220;WOULD GIVE AWAY OUR COUNTRY&#8221;: During a March 2011 town hall, West talked about the &#8220;Coexist&#8221; movement, saying of their bumper stickers: &#8220;Every time I see one of those bumper stickers, I look at the person inside that is driving. Because that person represents something that would give away our country. Would give away who we are, our rights and freedoms and liberties because they are afraid to stand up and confront that which is the antithesis, anathema of who we are.&#8221;

(14) &#8220;GEORGE BUSH GOT SNOOKERED&#8221;: During the same town hall, West claimed: &#8220;George Bush got snookered into going into some mosque, taking his shoes off, and then saying that Islam was a religion of peace.&#8221; 

(15) DEMOCRATS SUPPORT &#8220;MOST INSIDIOUS FORM OF SLAVERY&#8221;: Just yesterday, West accused Democrats of supporting the worst form of slavery known today. &#8220;The Democratic appetite for ever-increasing redistributionary handouts is in fact the most insidious form of slavery remaining in the world today,&#8221; West said.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because they behaved like teabaggers.  Have anything to explain why you jumped to a tin foil conclusion without having all the facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest reason for posting the OP was the illegal behavior by the Democrats at the polling place.
> 
> You, of course, see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Democrats hate democracy.  All you care about is political power, and you don't care how you get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What illegal behavior was that?  The manufactured kind that you continually manufacture in your conspiratorial crackpot skull?  Perhaps you ought to stop using places like Prison Planet to get your facts and opinion.
Click to expand...

I'd ask you for a link to where I've ever cited PP, but we both know you don't back up your assertions.

Dickless likes the Big Lie approach.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> quelle surprise that davemen is a West supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a conservative.  He's a conservative.
> 
> What is so difficult for you to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a crackpot, he's a crackpot.  I get it.
Click to expand...


...says the certifiable loon.


----------



## JoeB131

The man was an embarrassment and we should be glad he's out of Congress.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Alan West and those who support him are the type of people that Bobby Jindall talks about in the article 'Jindal: End 'dumbed-down conservatism'.  He is talking about the davemans, Uncensoreds, and all the wacks that are holding back the GOP.



I notice you utterly failed to state which of the legislation he sponsored was dangerous.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman daving along.  I want GOP victory without the far right extremism lunacy.  That is patriotism and true Republicanism.  We won't allow the crazies anymore to corrupt the party.
> 
> 
> 
> And West is a crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um... yeah.
> 
> Rep. Allen West's 15 Most Outrageous Statements | ThinkProgress
> 
> 1) YOU ARE NOT A LADY: In July 2011, West responded to a perceived slight from Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (R-FL) with a fiery letter in which he threatened her and scolded, You have proven repeatedly that you are not a Lady, therefore, shall not be afforded due respect from me! West later said he had apologized, but Wasserman-Schultz said she had not received one.
> 
> (2) JOSEPH GOEBBELS WOULD BE VERY PROUD OF DEMOCRATS: In December, West told reporters, If Joseph Goebbels was around, hed be very proud of the Democrat party, because they have an incredible propaganda machine. The link to Goebbels, Adolf Hitlers Minister of Propaganda from 1933 to 1945, drew criticism from several members of Congress, the Anti-Defamation League, and others.
> 
> (3) LIBERALS GET THE HELL OUT: Speaking at the Palm Beach County GOPs Lincoln Day Dinner in last month, West said of liberals, Take your message of equality of achievement.  You can take it to Europe, you can take it to the bottom of the sea, you can take it to the North Pole, but get the hell out of the United States of America. West later tried to walk back the statement, claiming he was only referring to the message and not liberals themselves.
> 
> (4) A THREAT TO THE GENE POOL: In a July 2011 post on the website Red Country, West wrote, I must confess, when I see anyone with an Obama 2012 bumper sticker, I recognize them as a threat to the gene pool.
> 
> (5) IM GOING TO KILL YOU: Before running for Congress, West had a 22-year career in the military, but left after he abused an Iraqi detainee: This is it. Im going to count to five again, and if you dont give me what I want, Im going to kill you. He then fired a shot a foot over the detainees head.
Click to expand...

"...West responded to a perceived slight from Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (*R-FL*)..."

Ahhh, those morons at Don'tThinkNoProgress...


----------



## daveman

midcan5 said:


> The only honorable action left for republican whiners is Seppuku. Four years of whining will now be followed by four more crying filled years. West and all the other whiners Seppuku will ease your pain.  Losers show some honor.


There it is:

The left's "final solution" -- bloodshed.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> The man was an embarrassment and we should be glad he's out of Congress.



You don't get to dictate other people's views, pussy.


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest reason for posting the OP was the illegal behavior by the Democrats at the polling place.
> 
> You, of course, see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Democrats hate democracy.  All you care about is political power, and you don't care how you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What illegal behavior was that?  The manufactured kind that you continually manufacture in your conspiratorial crackpot skull?  Perhaps you ought to stop using places like Prison Planet to get your facts and opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd ask you for a link to where I've ever cited PP, but we both know you don't back up your assertions.
> 
> Dickless likes the Big Lie approach.
Click to expand...


Look at this thread.  It didn't take your tin foil noggin to buy into the 146% of registered voters voted.

This is standard issue, wingnut, conspiracy formula.

1. Present an out of context fact, and by lies of omission, make it your conspiracy premise.

2. Present "unanswered questions", that I'm sure will be answered.

3. Present a viewpoint that pushes people to connect a series of unrelated dots.

Arguing with a conspiracist  is like arguing with a bipolar Scientologist.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man was an embarrassment and we should be glad he's out of Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to dictate other people's views, pussy.
Click to expand...


Nope, I just help throw them out.  

I worked with the PAC that helped get West and Walsh out of Congress... and was happy to do so.  

But if I were you whacks, I'd start worrying about my own... The GOP wants you guys gone more than the Democrats do... you keep costing them elections.


----------



## rightwinger

One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America

West will be missed in that regard


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal
> The race for Floridas 18th Congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to West's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in St. Lucie County. On election night incumbent Republican Allen West had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​Democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Even after your monumental ass-kicking and the total discrediting of the Rightwing media complex, you refuse to leave the bubble, and post more conspiracy bullshit from the Washington Times.
> 
> And you wonder why no one takes you seriously?
Click to expand...


Ever wonder why the Dems in Washington were ordering millions of rounds of ammo and training riot police?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jindall is talking about 'the stupid' in the party.  That means, West, Walsh, Akin, you, and the rest.

Change, get out, or get thrown out.



daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan West and those who support him are the type of people that Bobby Jindall talks about in the article 'Jindal: End 'dumbed-down conservatism'.  He is talking about the davemans, Uncensoreds, and all the wacks that are holding back the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you utterly failed to state which of the legislation he sponsored was dangerous.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

We get to condemn them and punish those who hold them.

Change or get out or get outed.  Simple.  The hate stops or the hater is condemned by the party leaders.



daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man was an embarrassment and we should be glad he's out of Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to dictate other people's views, pussy.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

mud, what a stupid anti-GOP comment by you.


----------



## JoeB131

Here's the problem the GOP has. 

They've gerrymandered a lot of these districts in such a way that characters like West can get the nomination.  

What amazed me was in the 8th CD in IL, Walsh, despite being a deadbeat dad, despite screaming obscentities at his constituents in town halls, despite everything, still got 44% of the voters here.  

His opponent, a woman who served in Iraq, who lost both of her legs in Combat.


----------



## rightwinger

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the problem the GOP has.
> 
> They've gerrymandered a lot of these districts in such a way that characters like West can get the nomination.
> 
> What amazed me was in the 8th CD in IL, Walsh, despite being a deadbeat dad, despite screaming obscentities at his constituents in town halls, despite everything, still got 44% of the voters here.
> 
> *His opponent, a woman who served in Iraq, who lost both of her legs in Combat*.



Obviously a liberal


----------



## JakeStarkey

I would, as a GOP, rather have Duckworth, a true American hero, than a hater like Walsh or West.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And West is a crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy as a loon
> 
> Rep. Allen West's 15 Most Outrageous Statements | ThinkProgress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes, the "sane" people at ThinkProgress.
> 
> You know, ThinkProgress, where they can't even get Wasserman Schultz's party right.
> (1) YOU ARE NOT A LADY: In July 2011, West responded to a perceived slight from Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (*R-FL*)...​
Click to expand...

Is that anything like a Rightwing "news" channel getting a Republican pedophile Congressman's party wrong?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> quelle surprise that davemen is a West supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a conservative.  He's a conservative.*
> 
> What is so difficult for you to understand?
Click to expand...



That is SO cute!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for davy to tell us why there should be a recount.
> 
> "because we might lose our token" is not a good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the recount they did yesterday, dumbass?  That recount?
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

Yes.  There was no need for a recount.  They weren't close enough in vote totals.

But West got lawyered up.  You know, those lawyers filing frivolous cases, that wingnuts always rail against.


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> Allen West was sent packing after one term
> 
> God, I love America


West should be happy.  His district held him to the teabagger pledge of not going to Washington to become career politicians.


----------



## Truthmatters

lol


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest reason for posting the OP was the* illegal behavior by the Democrats *at the polling place.
> 
> You, of course, see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Democrats hate democracy.  All you care about is political power, and you don't care how you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....what exactly was "illegal"?  Be very clear...because illegal means a crime which means you should report it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the number to 911 in St. Lucie County?  Do I need to dial the area code first?
Click to expand...

Here ya go - knock yourself out.  And I mean that.

St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
4132 Okeechobee Road  Fort Pierce, FL 34947
(772) 462-1500


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What illegal behavior was that?  The manufactured kind that you continually manufacture in your conspiratorial crackpot skull?  Perhaps you ought to stop using places like Prison Planet to get your facts and opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask you for a link to where I've ever cited PP, but we both know you don't back up your assertions.
> 
> Dickless likes the Big Lie approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this thread.  It didn't take your tin foil noggin to buy into the 146% of registered voters voted.
> 
> This is standard issue, wingnut, conspiracy formula.
> 
> 1. Present an out of context fact, and by lies of omission, make it your conspiracy premise.
> 
> 2. Present "unanswered questions", that I'm sure will be answered.
> 
> 3. Present a viewpoint that pushes people to connect a series of unrelated dots.
> 
> Arguing with a conspiracist  is like arguing with a bipolar Scientologist.
Click to expand...

Just as I predicted:  No proof to back up your claims.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And....what exactly was "illegal"?  Be very clear...because illegal means a crime which means you should report it.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the number to 911 in St. Lucie County?  Do I need to dial the area code first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go - knock yourself out.  And I mean that.
> 
> St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
> 4132 Okeechobee Road  Fort Pierce, FL 34947
> (772) 462-1500
Click to expand...

Did you call yet, daveman?


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man was an embarrassment and we should be glad he's out of Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to dictate other people's views, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I just help throw them out.
> 
> I worked with the PAC that helped get West and Walsh out of Congress... and was happy to do so.
> 
> But if I were you whacks, I'd start worrying about my own... The GOP wants you guys gone more than the Democrats do... you keep costing them elections.
Click to expand...

We have one Democratic Party; we don't need two -- as much as you retards would love one-party rule.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America
> 
> West will be missed in that regard



Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.  

Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Jindall is talking about 'the stupid' in the party.  That means, West, Walsh, Akin, you, and the rest.
> 
> Change, get out, or get thrown out.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan West and those who support him are the type of people that Bobby Jindall talks about in the article 'Jindal: End 'dumbed-down conservatism'.  He is talking about the davemans, Uncensoreds, and all the wacks that are holding back the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you utterly failed to state which of the legislation he sponsored was dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Still can't answer the question, huh?

Let me take a crack at it for you.

ALL of West's legislation is dangerous -- to the leftist agenda.  So you believe it must be stopped.


----------



## Salt Jones

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America
> 
> West will be missed in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
Click to expand...


Did the buck dancing coon Alan West concede yet? Did he remove his toupee?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> We get to condemn them and punish those who hold them.
> 
> Change or get out or get outed.  Simple.  The hate stops or the hater is condemned by the party leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man was an embarrassment and we should be glad he's out of Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to dictate other people's views, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And yet, oddly, you seem to hate conservatives.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy as a loon
> 
> Rep. Allen West's 15 Most Outrageous Statements | ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes, the "sane" people at ThinkProgress.
> 
> You know, ThinkProgress, where they can't even get Wasserman Schultz's party right.
> (1) YOU ARE NOT A LADY: In July 2011, West responded to a perceived slight from Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (*R-FL*)...​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that anything like a Rightwing "news" channel getting a Republican pedophile Congressman's party wrong?
Click to expand...

It would have been so simple for you to say, "Yes, TP screwed up.  It happens."

But you couldn't even do that.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> quelle surprise that davemen is a West supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a conservative.  He's a conservative.*
> 
> What is so difficult for you to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO cute!
Click to expand...

It's reality.  And if you think a dumbass prog like you gets to dictate who is and who isn't a conservative, I'm afraid I'll be forced to laugh in your stupid face.


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> We get to condemn them and punish those who hold them.
> 
> Change or get out or get outed.  Simple.  The hate stops or the hater is condemned by the party leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man was an embarrassment and we should be glad he's out of Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to dictate other people's views, pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Funny how you never call the likes of Alan Grayson, Debbie Haterman Schultz and/or any of the CCCPNBC hating haters out on their overt and unvarnished hatred.

No, not funny...Pathetic.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for davy to tell us why there should be a recount.
> 
> "because we might lose our token" is not a good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the recount they did yesterday, dumbass?  That recount?
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  There was no need for a recount.  They weren't close enough in vote totals.
> 
> But West got lawyered up.  You know, those lawyers filing frivolous cases, that wingnuts always rail against.
Click to expand...

Yes, they just did a recount for the hell of it.



Say, speaking of lawyers, why did the county supervisor of elections, Gertrude Walker, lawyer up?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And....what exactly was "illegal"?  Be very clear...because illegal means a crime which means you should report it.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the number to 911 in St. Lucie County?  Do I need to dial the area code first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go - knock yourself out.  And I mean that.
> 
> St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
> 4132 Okeechobee Road  Fort Pierce, FL 34947
> (772) 462-1500
Click to expand...

Thanks.  She probably won't pick up, though.  The local paper has some questions for her, and she won't answer.
St. Lucie County Elections Supervisor Gertrude Walker has not answered these key questions:

Why were the Nov. 1-3 early votes recounted on Nov. 11 after a Nov. 6 recount?

Why were the results different?

Why did the Nov. 11 recount end with fewer countywide ballots and more Fort Pierce ballots?

Why weren't all early votes recounted, just to be sure?

1,136 uncounted votes reportedly were found before the Nov. 11 recount. Were they part of the Nov. 1-3 early vote recount or separate? Where did they come from, and were they counted?

Of the 309 "unread" cards  those that can't be fed through the tallying machine for whatever reason  do any involve votes for Fort Pierce mayor or U.S. House District 18 and if so will they be counted and when?

How many total ballots were cast?

Why did you hire attorney Cynthia Angelos and are the taxpayers footing the bill?​


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the number to 911 in St. Lucie County?  Do I need to dial the area code first?
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go - knock yourself out.  And I mean that.
> 
> St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
> 4132 Okeechobee Road  Fort Pierce, FL 34947
> (772) 462-1500
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you call yet, daveman?
Click to expand...


Not yet.  You got the number to her lawyer?


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America
> 
> West will be missed in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the buck dancing coon Alan West concede yet? Did he remove his toupee?
Click to expand...

Stupid fucking racist pussies need to shut the hell up.


----------



## daveman

Oddball said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get to condemn them and punish those who hold them.
> 
> Change or get out or get outed.  Simple.  The hate stops or the hater is condemned by the party leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to dictate other people's views, pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you never call the likes of Alan Grayson, Debbie Haterman Schultz and/or any of the CCCPNBC hating haters out on their overt and unvarnished hatred.
> 
> No, not funny...Pathetic.
Click to expand...

Leftists have a blind spot for other leftists' hate.


----------



## daveman

Uh-oh...problems with the voting machines.

Rep. West asks court to force broader recount after voting machine problems | Fox News

Florida Rep. Allen West said Tuesday he filed a circuit court complaint challenging the official result of his race, which ended with him losing re-election by 2,442 votes.
The lawsuit asks the St. Lucie County court for a preliminary injunction that would order election officials to recount early votes in the states 18th Congressional District and refrain from certifying the results until the process in complete.

--

Officials on Saturday issued a final tally in Murphys favor and said the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. However, they acknowledged a problem with computer memory cards in voting machines in St. Lucie County and agreed to recount ballots cast from Nov. 1 to 3.

The West campaign argued the entire early voting period  from Oct. 27 to Nov. 3 -- should be recounted, considering the malfunction.

It stands to reason that if the remaining early votes were to be recounted, additional errors would be uncovered and the tabulation of votes revised accordingly, the campaign said. 

The suit names as defendants Florida Secretary of State Dan Detzner and Gertrude Walker, the countys supervisor of elections.  

The campaign said West is joined in the case by eight other named plaintiffs, who were early voters in St. Lucie County.

--

The West campaign also has asked St. Lucie County to make public the poll check-in books to ensure the numbers of ballots cast match the numbers of voters who checked in at the polls.​
So, there are some early voters who feel they were disenfranchised.

I thought you leftists were all against people being disenfranchised...?

Oh, wait, my bad -- you only mean Democrats.

Kerry on.


----------



## Salt Jones

daveman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the buck dancing coon Alan West concede yet? Did he remove his toupee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid fucking racist pussies need to shut the hell up.
Click to expand...


Then why are you talking?


----------



## Salt Jones

daveman said:


> Uh-oh...problems with the voting machines.
> 
> Rep. West asks court to force broader recount after voting machine problems | Fox News
> 
> Florida Rep. Allen West said Tuesday he filed a circuit court complaint challenging the official result of his race, which ended with him losing re-election by 2,442 votes.
> The lawsuit asks the St. Lucie County court for a preliminary injunction that would order election officials to recount early votes in the states 18th Congressional District and refrain from certifying the results until the process in complete.
> 
> --
> 
> Officials on Saturday issued a final tally in Murphys favor and said the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. However, they acknowledged a problem with computer memory cards in voting machines in St. Lucie County and agreed to recount ballots cast from Nov. 1 to 3.
> 
> The West campaign argued the entire early voting period  from Oct. 27 to Nov. 3 -- should be recounted, considering the malfunction.
> 
> It stands to reason that if the remaining early votes were to be recounted, additional errors would be uncovered and the tabulation of votes revised accordingly, the campaign said.
> 
> The suit names as defendants Florida Secretary of State Dan Detzner and Gertrude Walker, the countys supervisor of elections.
> 
> The campaign said West is joined in the case by eight other named plaintiffs, who were early voters in St. Lucie County.
> 
> --
> 
> The West campaign also has asked St. Lucie County to make public the poll check-in books to ensure the numbers of ballots cast match the numbers of voters who checked in at the polls.​
> So, there are some early voters who feel they were disenfranchised.
> 
> I thought you leftists were all against people being disenfranchised...?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad -- you only mean Democrats.
> 
> Kerry on.



Is West going to be performing as Old Zip Coon later this month to start his new career?


----------



## del

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America
> 
> West will be missed in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
Click to expand...


you've been doing it anyway, so why bother asking now?


----------



## Synthaholic

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America
> 
> West will be missed in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the buck dancing coon Alan West concede yet? Did he remove his toupee?
Click to expand...

Stop.  You're giving daveman a woodie.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes, the "sane" people at ThinkProgress.
> 
> You know, ThinkProgress, where they can't even get Wasserman Schultz's party right.
> (1) YOU ARE NOT A LADY: In July 2011, West responded to a perceived slight from Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (*R-FL*)...​
> 
> 
> 
> Is that anything like a Rightwing "news" channel getting a Republican pedophile Congressman's party wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would have been so simple for you to say, "Yes, TP screwed up.  It happens."
> 
> But you couldn't even do that.
Click to expand...

What was your reason for bringing up TP's mistake?

Did you have a point?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a conservative.  He's a conservative.*
> 
> What is so difficult for you to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's reality.  And if you think a dumbass prog like you gets to dictate who is and who isn't a conservative, I'm afraid I'll be forced to laugh in your stupid face.
Click to expand...

You can claim you're a little girl in pigtails, and then say this exact same line when I tell you you're not.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the recount they did yesterday, dumbass?  That recount?
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  There was no need for a recount.  They weren't close enough in vote totals.
> 
> *But West got lawyered up*.  You know, those lawyers filing frivolous cases, that wingnuts always rail against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they just did a recount for the hell of it.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Lawyers.  



> Say, speaking of lawyers, why did the county supervisor of elections, Gertrude Walker, lawyer up?




Again.  Lawyers.  Pay attention.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go - knock yourself out.  And I mean that.
> 
> St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections
> 4132 Okeechobee Road  Fort Pierce, FL 34947
> (772) 462-1500
> 
> 
> 
> Did you call yet, daveman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not yet.  You got the number to her lawyer?
Click to expand...

Call and leave a message.  They always get back to the important people.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Uh-oh...problems with the voting machines.
> 
> Rep. West asks court to force broader recount after voting machine problems | Fox News*Florida Rep. Allen West said* Tuesday he filed a circuit court complaint challenging the official result of his race, which ended with him losing re-election by 2,442 votes.
> The lawsuit asks the St. Lucie County court for a preliminary injunction that would order election officials to recount early votes in the state&#8217;s 18th Congressional District and refrain from certifying the results until the process in complete.
> 
> --
> 
> Officials on Saturday issued a final tally in Murphy&#8217;s favor and said the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. However, they acknowledged a problem with computer memory cards in voting machines in St. Lucie County and agreed to recount ballots cast from Nov. 1 to 3.
> 
> The West campaign argued the entire early voting period &#8211; from Oct. 27 to Nov. 3 -- should be recounted, considering the malfunction.
> 
> &#8220;It stands to reason that if the remaining early votes were to be recounted, additional errors would be uncovered and the tabulation of votes revised accordingly,&#8221; *the campaign said*.
> 
> The suit names as defendants Florida Secretary of State Dan Detzner and Gertrude Walker, the county&#8217;s supervisor of elections.
> 
> *The campaign said* West is joined in the case by eight other named plaintiffs, who were early voters in St. Lucie County.
> 
> --
> 
> The West campaign also has asked St. Lucie County to make public the poll check-in books to ensure the numbers of ballots cast match the numbers of voters who checked in at the polls.​So, there are some early voters who feel they were disenfranchised.
> 
> I thought you leftists were all against people being disenfranchised...?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad -- you only mean Democrats.
> 
> Kerry on.




You keep falling for it!  

West knows his audience.


----------



## bodecea

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America
> 
> West will be missed in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you've been doing it anyway, so why bother asking now?
Click to expand...


Exactly....since when have they NOT been doing that?


----------



## JakeStarkey

We have been their before.

I can't do anything about their haters, but I can _jindall _our haters.

This last election made it clear the haters have to go.



daveman said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get to condemn them and punish those who hold them.
> 
> Change or get out or get outed.  Simple.  The hate stops or the hater is condemned by the party leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you never call the likes of Alan Grayson, Debbie Haterman Schultz and/or any of the CCCPNBC hating haters out on their overt and unvarnished hatred.
> 
> No, not funny...Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists have a blind spot for other leftists' hate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh...problems with the voting machines.
> 
> Rep. West asks court to force broader recount after voting machine problems | Fox News*Florida Rep. Allen West said* Tuesday he filed a circuit court complaint challenging the official result of his race, which ended with him losing re-election by 2,442 votes.
> The lawsuit asks the St. Lucie County court for a preliminary injunction that would order election officials to recount early votes in the states 18th Congressional District and refrain from certifying the results until the process in complete.
> 
> --
> 
> Officials on Saturday issued a final tally in Murphys favor and said the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. However, they acknowledged a problem with computer memory cards in voting machines in St. Lucie County and agreed to recount ballots cast from Nov. 1 to 3.
> 
> The West campaign argued the entire early voting period  from Oct. 27 to Nov. 3 -- should be recounted, considering the malfunction.
> 
> It stands to reason that if the remaining early votes were to be recounted, additional errors would be uncovered and the tabulation of votes revised accordingly, *the campaign said*.
> 
> The suit names as defendants Florida Secretary of State Dan Detzner and Gertrude Walker, the countys supervisor of elections.
> 
> *The campaign said* West is joined in the case by eight other named plaintiffs, who were early voters in St. Lucie County.
> 
> --
> 
> The West campaign also has asked St. Lucie County to make public the poll check-in books to ensure the numbers of ballots cast match the numbers of voters who checked in at the polls.​So, there are some early voters who feel they were disenfranchised.
> 
> I thought you leftists were all against people being disenfranchised...?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad -- you only mean Democrats.
> 
> Kerry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep falling for it!
> 
> West knows his audience.
Click to expand...


Yep. daveman will be a faithful listener of West's lame radio show.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to dictate other people's views, pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I just help throw them out.
> 
> I worked with the PAC that helped get West and Walsh out of Congress... and was happy to do so.
> 
> But if I were you whacks, I'd start worrying about my own... The GOP wants you guys gone more than the Democrats do... you keep costing them elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have one Democratic Party; we don't need two -- as much as you retards would love one-party rule.
Click to expand...


I'd be happy with two-non-crazy parties.  

You know, Republicans used to be not- crazy.  When Ike, Nixon, Reagan and the Elder Bush used to win elections.  

Then you let the inmates take over the asylum, and you wonder why you keep losing elections.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America
> 
> West will be missed in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
Click to expand...


Ayers doesn't hold political office... 

The thing is, yes, the Dems have a fringe, but they fall into line when there are deals to be made.  

The Teabaggers will insist that the country go off a fiscal cliff because a billionaire might not be able to buy a new dancing horsie...


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the buck dancing coon Alan West concede yet? Did he remove his toupee?
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid fucking racist pussies need to shut the hell up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you talking?
Click to expand...


Because I am neither stupid, a racist, nor a pussy -- like you are.


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh...problems with the voting machines.
> 
> Rep. West asks court to force broader recount after voting machine problems | Fox News
> 
> Florida Rep. Allen West said Tuesday he filed a circuit court complaint challenging the official result of his race, which ended with him losing re-election by 2,442 votes.
> The lawsuit asks the St. Lucie County court for a preliminary injunction that would order election officials to recount early votes in the states 18th Congressional District and refrain from certifying the results until the process in complete.
> 
> --
> 
> Officials on Saturday issued a final tally in Murphys favor and said the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. However, they acknowledged a problem with computer memory cards in voting machines in St. Lucie County and agreed to recount ballots cast from Nov. 1 to 3.
> 
> The West campaign argued the entire early voting period  from Oct. 27 to Nov. 3 -- should be recounted, considering the malfunction.
> 
> It stands to reason that if the remaining early votes were to be recounted, additional errors would be uncovered and the tabulation of votes revised accordingly, the campaign said.
> 
> The suit names as defendants Florida Secretary of State Dan Detzner and Gertrude Walker, the countys supervisor of elections.
> 
> The campaign said West is joined in the case by eight other named plaintiffs, who were early voters in St. Lucie County.
> 
> --
> 
> The West campaign also has asked St. Lucie County to make public the poll check-in books to ensure the numbers of ballots cast match the numbers of voters who checked in at the polls.​
> So, there are some early voters who feel they were disenfranchised.
> 
> I thought you leftists were all against people being disenfranchised...?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad -- you only mean Democrats.
> 
> Kerry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is West going to be performing as Old Zip Coon later this month to start his new career?
Click to expand...

What did I tell you about stupid racist pussies needing to STFU?


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America
> 
> West will be missed in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you've been doing it anyway, so why bother asking now?
Click to expand...

And there yaps del again, pretending not to be a liberal, but getting his frilly panties in a wad whenever someone criticizes the left.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that anything like a Rightwing "news" channel getting a Republican pedophile Congressman's party wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been so simple for you to say, "Yes, TP screwed up.  It happens."
> 
> But you couldn't even do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was your reason for bringing up TP's mistake?
> 
> Did you have a point?
Click to expand...

Yes.  That TP chose their initials wisely -- TP also stands for "toilet paper".  

But, hey -- as long as YOU believe they're fair, impartial, and objective...


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> It's reality.  And if you think a dumbass prog like you gets to dictate who is and who isn't a conservative, I'm afraid I'll be forced to laugh in your stupid face.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can claim you're a little girl in pigtails, and then say this exact same line when I tell you you're not.
Click to expand...


I'm a conservative.  There's nothing you can do about it except throw your impotent little hissy fits.  

How's that working out for you?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  There was no need for a recount.  They weren't close enough in vote totals.
> 
> *But West got lawyered up*.  You know, those lawyers filing frivolous cases, that wingnuts always rail against.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they just did a recount for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Lawyers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, speaking of lawyers, why did the county supervisor of elections, Gertrude Walker, lawyer up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again.  Lawyers.  Pay attention.
Click to expand...

So, in summary:  If a conservative lawyers up, he's hiding something.  If a liberal lawyers up, it's nothing at all.

Right, dumbass?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you call yet, daveman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.  You got the number to her lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call and leave a message.  They always get back to the important people.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm SURE she has nothing to hide.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh...problems with the voting machines.
> 
> Rep. West asks court to force broader recount after voting machine problems | Fox News*Florida Rep. Allen West said* Tuesday he filed a circuit court complaint challenging the official result of his race, which ended with him losing re-election by 2,442 votes.
> The lawsuit asks the St. Lucie County court for a preliminary injunction that would order election officials to recount early votes in the states 18th Congressional District and refrain from certifying the results until the process in complete.
> 
> --
> 
> Officials on Saturday issued a final tally in Murphys favor and said the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. However, they acknowledged a problem with computer memory cards in voting machines in St. Lucie County and agreed to recount ballots cast from Nov. 1 to 3.
> 
> The West campaign argued the entire early voting period  from Oct. 27 to Nov. 3 -- should be recounted, considering the malfunction.
> 
> It stands to reason that if the remaining early votes were to be recounted, additional errors would be uncovered and the tabulation of votes revised accordingly, *the campaign said*.
> 
> The suit names as defendants Florida Secretary of State Dan Detzner and Gertrude Walker, the countys supervisor of elections.
> 
> *The campaign said* West is joined in the case by eight other named plaintiffs, who were early voters in St. Lucie County.
> 
> --
> 
> The West campaign also has asked St. Lucie County to make public the poll check-in books to ensure the numbers of ballots cast match the numbers of voters who checked in at the polls.​So, there are some early voters who feel they were disenfranchised.
> 
> I thought you leftists were all against people being disenfranchised...?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad -- you only mean Democrats.
> 
> Kerry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep falling for it!
> 
> West knows his audience.
Click to expand...

That's especially amusing coming from you, who instantly and unquestioningly believes everything Obama says.

  Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> We have been their before.
> 
> I can't do anything about their haters, but I can _jindall _our haters.
> 
> This last election made it clear the haters have to go.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you never call the likes of Alan Grayson, Debbie Haterman Schultz and/or any of the CCCPNBC hating haters out on their overt and unvarnished hatred.
> 
> No, not funny...Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists have a blind spot for other leftists' hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Odd how you can't seem to bring yourself to condemn the hatred on the other side.

Oh, wait -- that's exactly what you're doing.

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh...problems with the voting machines.
> 
> Rep. West asks court to force broader recount after voting machine problems | Fox News*Florida Rep. Allen West said* Tuesday he filed a circuit court complaint challenging the official result of his race, which ended with him losing re-election by 2,442 votes.
> The lawsuit asks the St. Lucie County court for a preliminary injunction that would order election officials to recount early votes in the states 18th Congressional District and refrain from certifying the results until the process in complete.
> 
> --
> 
> Officials on Saturday issued a final tally in Murphys favor and said the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. However, they acknowledged a problem with computer memory cards in voting machines in St. Lucie County and agreed to recount ballots cast from Nov. 1 to 3.
> 
> The West campaign argued the entire early voting period  from Oct. 27 to Nov. 3 -- should be recounted, considering the malfunction.
> 
> It stands to reason that if the remaining early votes were to be recounted, additional errors would be uncovered and the tabulation of votes revised accordingly, *the campaign said*.
> 
> The suit names as defendants Florida Secretary of State Dan Detzner and Gertrude Walker, the countys supervisor of elections.
> 
> *The campaign said* West is joined in the case by eight other named plaintiffs, who were early voters in St. Lucie County.
> 
> --
> 
> The West campaign also has asked St. Lucie County to make public the poll check-in books to ensure the numbers of ballots cast match the numbers of voters who checked in at the polls.​So, there are some early voters who feel they were disenfranchised.
> 
> I thought you leftists were all against people being disenfranchised...?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad -- you only mean Democrats.
> 
> Kerry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep falling for it!
> 
> West knows his audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. daveman will be a faithful listener of West's lame radio show.
Click to expand...


  I don't do talk radio.  It wastes too much valuable classic rock time.

So perhaps you should probably just hush, huh?


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I just help throw them out.
> 
> I worked with the PAC that helped get West and Walsh out of Congress... and was happy to do so.
> 
> But if I were you whacks, I'd start worrying about my own... The GOP wants you guys gone more than the Democrats do... you keep costing them elections.
> 
> 
> 
> We have one Democratic Party; we don't need two -- as much as you retards would love one-party rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be happy with two-non-crazy parties.
> 
> You know, Republicans used to be not- crazy.  When Ike, Nixon, Reagan and the Elder Bush used to win elections.
> 
> Then you let the inmates take over the asylum, and you wonder why you keep losing elections.
Click to expand...

You can't even recognize the crazies on your own side.  You'll understand if I say your evaluation is worth exactly squat.


----------



## NoNukes

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh...problems with the voting machines.
> 
> Rep. West asks court to force broader recount after voting machine problems | Fox News*Florida Rep. Allen West said* Tuesday he filed a circuit court complaint challenging the official result of his race, which ended with him losing re-election by 2,442 votes.
> The lawsuit asks the St. Lucie County court for a preliminary injunction that would order election officials to recount early votes in the states 18th Congressional District and refrain from certifying the results until the process in complete.
> 
> --
> 
> Officials on Saturday issued a final tally in Murphys favor and said the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. However, they acknowledged a problem with computer memory cards in voting machines in St. Lucie County and agreed to recount ballots cast from Nov. 1 to 3.
> 
> The West campaign argued the entire early voting period  from Oct. 27 to Nov. 3 -- should be recounted, considering the malfunction.
> 
> It stands to reason that if the remaining early votes were to be recounted, additional errors would be uncovered and the tabulation of votes revised accordingly, *the campaign said*.
> 
> The suit names as defendants Florida Secretary of State Dan Detzner and Gertrude Walker, the countys supervisor of elections.
> 
> *The campaign said* West is joined in the case by eight other named plaintiffs, who were early voters in St. Lucie County.
> 
> --
> 
> The West campaign also has asked St. Lucie County to make public the poll check-in books to ensure the numbers of ballots cast match the numbers of voters who checked in at the polls.​So, there are some early voters who feel they were disenfranchised.
> 
> I thought you leftists were all against people being disenfranchised...?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad -- you only mean Democrats.
> 
> Kerry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep falling for it!
> 
> West knows his audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's especially amusing coming from you, who instantly and unquestioningly believes everything Obama says.
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Can you prove this statement when you do not even know the person?


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> One advantage of the West, Bachmann, TeaBagging wing of the party is they provide a broad brush to paint all Republicans as crazy and out of touch with America
> 
> West will be missed in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ayers doesn't hold political office...
> 
> The thing is, yes, the Dems have a fringe, but they fall into line when there are deals to be made.
> 
> The Teabaggers will insist that the country go off a fiscal cliff because a billionaire might not be able to buy a new dancing horsie...
Click to expand...

Stupid leftist retardery is stupid.


----------



## Truthmatters

when has any of your predictions EVER come true dave?


----------



## daveman

NoNukes said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep falling for it!
> 
> West knows his audience.
> 
> 
> 
> That's especially amusing coming from you, who instantly and unquestioningly believes everything Obama says.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you prove this statement when you do not even know the person?
Click to expand...


Can he prove his?

No?

Then perhaps you should stop posting and proving what an idiot you are, hmmm?


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> when has any of your predictions EVER come true dave?



Just yesterday I said to myself, "Self, tomorrow morning Truthmatters will be a moron on the internet."

Lo and behold!


----------



## NoNukes

daveman said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's especially amusing coming from you, who instantly and unquestioningly believes everything Obama says.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove this statement when you do not even know the person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can he prove his?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then perhaps you should stop posting and proving what an idiot you are, hmmm?
Click to expand...


From the person known as the dunce of the boards, this means nothing. You are the one who accused him.


----------



## Truthmatters

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> when has any of your predictions EVER come true dave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday I said to myself, "Self, tomorrow morning Truthmatters will be a moron on the internet."
> 
> Lo and behold!
Click to expand...


Didnt you tell us robmoney would win?


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayers doesn't hold political office...
> 
> The thing is, yes, the Dems have a fringe, but they fall into line when there are deals to be made.
> 
> The Teabaggers will insist that the country go off a fiscal cliff because a billionaire might not be able to buy a new dancing horsie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid leftist retardery is stupid.
Click to expand...


Dave, maybe you need to take a break from the board... turn off Rush and Fox News, go to some quiet place and smell the flowers.    Seriously, man, you are becoming increasingly unhinged... we're worried about you.


----------



## NoNukes

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ayers doesn't hold political office...
> 
> The thing is, yes, the Dems have a fringe, but they fall into line when there are deals to be made.
> 
> The Teabaggers will insist that the country go off a fiscal cliff because a billionaire might not be able to buy a new dancing horsie...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid leftist retardery is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave, maybe you need to take a break from the board... turn off Rush and Fox News, go to some quiet place and smell the flowers.    Seriously, man, you are becoming increasingly unhinged... we're worried about you.
Click to expand...


I had trouble sleeping last night worrying about how someone could be as stupid as Dave.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dave has time to rejoin the mainstream GOP, if he wishes.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then you're cool with us painting the whole Dem Party with the Ayers/Jones/Jarrett brush -- which, not coincidentally, is colored red.
> 
> Unless you're a flaming hypocrite, that is...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've been doing it anyway, so why bother asking now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there yaps del again, pretending not to be a liberal, but getting his frilly panties in a wad whenever someone criticizes the left.
Click to expand...


you really need to check in with reality once in a while, davey


----------



## Katzndogz

The country that Allen West fought for is no more.   The political process is as corrupt as every other part of the government.   West risked his life for nothing.    He's coming to this realization the way Chris Stevens came to the same realization in his last moments of life.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Chris Stevens told you that in your dream vision world, katz, you loony delusional droid.


----------



## jillian

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dickless -- he really hates it that an Uncle Tom got off the plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to make this a race issue?  You are one petty piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left uses race against conservative blacks all the time, retard.
Click to expand...


it's not their color, it's their politics that is the problem. 

you get some creep like clarence thomas who got everywhere he is because of affirmative action and then tries to take it away from everyone coming up behind him.

i think we call that 'hypocrisy'.


----------



## JakeStarkey

There is no scandal, only right wing freak a doodle cackling.


----------



## Katzndogz

JakeStarkey said:


> Chris Stevens told you that in your dream vision world, katz, you loony delusional droid.



Do you think he didn't know at the last, that he had been abandoned, that the government he worked for intended to let him die?   He wrote about it in his diary.  He sent e-mails about it.  He ended up begging but his boss, obama, just didn't care OR found these deaths necessary to achieve some other goal.  

I heard Allen West last night when he voiced his puzzlement that the country he devoted his life to had become this politically polluted.   How did this happen?   Why?   Then, ultimately "Is it over".

Yes.  It is over.


----------



## jillian

Katzndogz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Stevens told you that in your dream vision world, katz, you loony delusional droid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he didn't know at the last, that he had been abandoned, that the government he worked for intended to let him die?   He wrote about it in his diary.  He sent e-mails about it.  He ended up begging but his boss, obama, just didn't care OR found these deaths necessary to achieve some other goal.
> 
> I heard Allen West last night when he voiced his puzzlement that the country he devoted his life to had become this politically polluted.   How did this happen?   Why?   Then, ultimately "Is it over".
> 
> Yes.  It is over.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^

still a liar and a moron.


----------



## Katzndogz

jillian said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Stevens told you that in your dream vision world, katz, you loony delusional droid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he didn't know at the last, that he had been abandoned, that the government he worked for intended to let him die?   He wrote about it in his diary.  He sent e-mails about it.  He ended up begging but his boss, obama, just didn't care OR found these deaths necessary to achieve some other goal.
> 
> I heard Allen West last night when he voiced his puzzlement that the country he devoted his life to had become this politically polluted.   How did this happen?   Why?   Then, ultimately "Is it over".
> 
> Yes.  It is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> still a liar and a moron.
Click to expand...


Still a liberal and a democrat.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been so simple for you to say, "Yes, TP screwed up.  It happens."
> 
> But you couldn't even do that.
> 
> 
> 
> What was your reason for bringing up TP's mistake?
> 
> Did you have a point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  That TP chose their initials wisely -- TP also stands for "toilet paper".
> 
> But, hey -- as long as YOU believe they're fair, impartial, and objective...
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming that you didn't have a point.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's reality.  And if you think a dumbass prog like you gets to dictate who is and who isn't a conservative, I'm afraid I'll be forced to laugh in your stupid face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim you're a little girl in pigtails, and then say this exact same line when I tell you you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a conservative.  There's nothing you can do about it except throw your impotent little hissy fits.
> 
> How's that working out for you?
Click to expand...

You could very well be a little girl in pigtails, also.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they just did a recount for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Lawyers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, speaking of lawyers, why did the county supervisor of elections, Gertrude Walker, lawyer up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again.  Lawyers.  Pay attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary:  If a conservative lawyers up, he's hiding something.  If a liberal lawyers up, it's nothing at all.
> 
> Right, dumbass?
Click to expand...

No, she's lawyering up to be able to counter the army of lawyers that West is hiring.

Don't worry - we Liberals will explain everything to you, daveman.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.  You got the number to her lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call and leave a message.  They always get back to the important people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm SURE she has nothing to hide.
Click to expand...

Tell her you were in the Air Force and the government owes you.

You know, your standard reasoning.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh...problems with the voting machines.
> 
> Rep. West asks court to force broader recount after voting machine problems | Fox News*Florida Rep. Allen West said* Tuesday he filed a circuit court complaint challenging the official result of his race, which ended with him losing re-election by 2,442 votes.
> The lawsuit asks the St. Lucie County court for a preliminary injunction that would order election officials to recount early votes in the states 18th Congressional District and refrain from certifying the results until the process in complete.
> 
> --
> 
> Officials on Saturday issued a final tally in Murphys favor and said the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. However, they acknowledged a problem with computer memory cards in voting machines in St. Lucie County and agreed to recount ballots cast from Nov. 1 to 3.
> 
> The West campaign argued the entire early voting period  from Oct. 27 to Nov. 3 -- should be recounted, considering the malfunction.
> 
> It stands to reason that if the remaining early votes were to be recounted, additional errors would be uncovered and the tabulation of votes revised accordingly, *the campaign said*.
> 
> The suit names as defendants Florida Secretary of State Dan Detzner and Gertrude Walker, the countys supervisor of elections.
> 
> *The campaign said* West is joined in the case by eight other named plaintiffs, who were early voters in St. Lucie County.
> 
> --
> 
> The West campaign also has asked St. Lucie County to make public the poll check-in books to ensure the numbers of ballots cast match the numbers of voters who checked in at the polls.​So, there are some early voters who feel they were disenfranchised.
> 
> I thought you leftists were all against people being disenfranchised...?
> 
> Oh, wait, my bad -- you only mean Democrats.
> 
> Kerry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep falling for it!
> 
> West knows his audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's especially amusing coming from you, who instantly and unquestioningly believes everything Obama says.
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

NO, YOU!!!!!


Grow up.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep falling for it!
> 
> West knows his audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. daveman will be a faithful listener of West's lame radio show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do talk radio.  It wastes too much valuable classic rock time.
> 
> So perhaps you should probably just *hush*, huh?
Click to expand...



He's listening to Deep Purple, Ravi.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have one Democratic Party; we don't need two -- as much as you retards would love one-party rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy with two-non-crazy parties.
> 
> You know, Republicans used to be not- crazy.  When Ike, Nixon, Reagan and the Elder Bush used to win elections.
> 
> Then you let the inmates take over the asylum, and you wonder why you keep losing elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even recognize the crazies on your own side.  You'll understand if I say your evaluation is worth exactly squat.
Click to expand...

The crazies on our side have no influence, no power, no media face time.  Cynthia McKinney is not a player.

On your side, they are running the asylum.


----------



## Synthaholic

NoNukes said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep falling for it!
> 
> West knows his audience.
> 
> 
> 
> That's especially amusing coming from you, who instantly and unquestioningly believes everything Obama says.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you prove this statement when you do not even know the person?
Click to expand...

daveman doesn't do "proof".


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ayers doesn't hold political office...
> 
> The thing is, yes, the Dems have a fringe, but they fall into line when there are deals to be made.
> 
> The Teabaggers will insist that the country go off a fiscal cliff because a billionaire might not be able to buy a new dancing horsie...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid leftist retardery is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave, maybe you need to take a break from the board... turn off Rush and Fox News, go to some quiet place and smell the flowers.    Seriously, man, you are becoming increasingly unhinged... we're worried about you.
Click to expand...

That's funny - I just finished telling him the same thing, in response to his neg.  


He is clearly having a difficult time coming to grips with the will of the American people.

Finding out that America is not a conservative country is like finding out there's no Easter Bunny.


----------



## jillian

Katzndogz said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he didn't know at the last, that he had been abandoned, that the government he worked for intended to let him die?   He wrote about it in his diary.  He sent e-mails about it.  He ended up begging but his boss, obama, just didn't care OR found these deaths necessary to achieve some other goal.
> 
> I heard Allen West last night when he voiced his puzzlement that the country he devoted his life to had become this politically polluted.   How did this happen?   Why?   Then, ultimately "Is it over".
> 
> Yes.  It is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> still a liar and a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a liberal and a democrat.
Click to expand...


oh gee wow....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Oddball said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the way Al Franken challenged the results in Minnesota till things finally went his way?
> 
> 
> 
> But this is different, somehow or another.
Click to expand...


Well, since every state has their own election laws, it _*is*_ different.


----------



## rightwinger

Allen West didn't concede yet?

What a douche


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> Allen West didn't concede yet?
> 
> What a douche



Rep. Allen West Loses Re-Election Bid, Refuses to Concede - US News and World Report



 I thought tea party-types went there for one-term & left?


----------



## American_Jihad

*[EXCLUSIVE VID] Busted: Obamas Fieldworks Office Admits Funneling Money to Defeat Allen West* 

By Clash Daily / 14 November 2012


The progressive left has made no secret of their hatred for Congressman Allen West.  It will be months until we fully understand the national coordination and vast resources that were brought to Florida in an attempt to defeat him at all costs.  One group that shifted resources to his district is Fieldworks.

Fieldworks is a progressive campaign organization that has secured many of ACORNs old contracts. ACORN went bankrupt after Hannah Giless child prostitution expose.

Most notably Fieldworks has extensive Voter Registration and Get Out The Vote contracts with almost every major progressive left organization in America.

Here is an exclusive excerpt of raw footage from American Phoenix Foundations investigation into some of Fieldworks activities across the country. A full investigation is forthcoming.

Here is FOXs story on their Ohio operations.

Here is Mediatrackers Colorados story on some of their other campaigns.


Read more: [EXCLUSIVE VID] Busted: Obamas Fieldworks Office Admits Funneling Money to Defeat Allen West


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJZSXfe-D6A]Busted: Obama's Fieldworks Office Admits Funneling Money to Defeat Allen West. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

A_J, everybody knows that Obama's people targeted West.

Just like everybody in our party targeted McCaskill until Akin went Doosh Of The Universe.


----------



## daveman

NoNukes said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove this statement when you do not even know the person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can he prove his?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then perhaps you should stop posting and proving what an idiot you are, hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the person known as the dunce of the boards, this means nothing. You are the one who accused him.
Click to expand...

Ummm...he accused me first.  Therefore, the onus is on him.

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> when has any of your predictions EVER come true dave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday I said to myself, "Self, tomorrow morning Truthmatters will be a moron on the internet."
> 
> Lo and behold!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didnt you tell us robmoney would win?
Click to expand...

I was confident he would.  I was wrong.  


Pssst!  That's what it looks like when someone admits they were wrong.  Try it sometime.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ayers doesn't hold political office...
> 
> The thing is, yes, the Dems have a fringe, but they fall into line when there are deals to be made.
> 
> The Teabaggers will insist that the country go off a fiscal cliff because a billionaire might not be able to buy a new dancing horsie...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid leftist retardery is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave, maybe you need to take a break from the board... turn off Rush and Fox News, go to some quiet place and smell the flowers.    Seriously, man, you are becoming increasingly unhinged... we're worried about you.
Click to expand...

No, you're not.  You just want me to sop disagreeing with you.

Not my fault you can't tolerate it.

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## daveman

NoNukes said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid leftist retardery is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, maybe you need to take a break from the board... turn off Rush and Fox News, go to some quiet place and smell the flowers.    Seriously, man, you are becoming increasingly unhinged... we're worried about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had trouble sleeping last night worrying about how someone could be as stupid as Dave.
Click to expand...

Really?  I live in your head rent-free?

Well, it is nice and roomy.  Be nice if you could do something about the smell, though...


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've been doing it anyway, so why bother asking now?
> 
> 
> 
> And there yaps del again, pretending not to be a liberal, but getting his frilly panties in a wad whenever someone criticizes the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really need to check in with reality once in a while, davey
Click to expand...


Poor del...mad at a conservative.


----------



## daveman

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to make this a race issue?  You are one petty piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> The left uses race against conservative blacks all the time, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not their color, it's their politics that is the problem.
> 
> you get some creep like clarence thomas who got everywhere he is because of affirmative action and then tries to take it away from everyone coming up behind him.
> 
> i think we call that 'hypocrisy'.
Click to expand...


If it was their politics, the terms like "house n----r" and "Uncle Tom" wouldn't be used.

You don't get to re-define reality.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was your reason for bringing up TP's mistake?
> 
> Did you have a point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  That TP chose their initials wisely -- TP also stands for "toilet paper".
> 
> But, hey -- as long as YOU believe they're fair, impartial, and objective...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming that you didn't have a point.
Click to expand...


Too subtle for you to recognize, apparently.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim you're a little girl in pigtails, and then say this exact same line when I tell you you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a conservative.  There's nothing you can do about it except throw your impotent little hissy fits.
> 
> How's that working out for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could very well be a little girl in pigtails, also.
Click to expand...


Possibly.  And you might be normal...but the evidence suggests otherwise.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

daveman said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he prove his?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then perhaps you should stop posting and proving what an idiot you are, hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the person known as the dunce of the boards, this means nothing. You are the one who accused him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm...he accused me first.  Therefore, the onus is on him.
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


He "accused" you of believing everything West is claiming. The evidence of that is all over this thread.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Lawyers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again.  Lawyers.  Pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> So, in summary:  If a conservative lawyers up, he's hiding something.  If a liberal lawyers up, it's nothing at all.
> 
> Right, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she's lawyering up to be able to counter the army of lawyers that West is hiring.
> 
> Don't worry - we Liberals will explain everything to you, daveman.
Click to expand...

You have a surprise coming in a few minutes when I get to the end of the thread.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call and leave a message.  They always get back to the important people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm SURE she has nothing to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell her you were in the Air Force and the government owes you.
> 
> You know, your standard reasoning.
Click to expand...

You never served.  Why do you think the government owes you?  

Meanwhile, dumbass, I never claimed anything I haven't earned.  I earned my pension and veteran's benefits by serving in uniform.

You know -- something you wouldn't or couldn't do.


----------



## HUGGY

daveman said:


> trr: Allen west seeks recount amid growing vote count scandal
> the race for floridas 18th congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger patrick murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to west's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in st. Lucie county. On election night incumbent republican allen west had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until st. Lucie county supervisor of elections gertrude walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> we are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the riveria beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. he added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> an elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, palm beach county elections supervisor susan bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team west volunteer ellen snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. they screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, these ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When ms. Snyder tried to ask mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?



View attachment $crying.bmp


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep falling for it!
> 
> West knows his audience.
> 
> 
> 
> That's especially amusing coming from you, who instantly and unquestioningly believes everything Obama says.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, YOU!!!!!
> 
> 
> Grow up.
Click to expand...

I did.  That's why I'm a conservative.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. daveman will be a faithful listener of West's lame radio show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do talk radio.  It wastes too much valuable classic rock time.
> 
> So perhaps you should probably just *hush*, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's listening to Deep Purple, Ravi.
Click to expand...


They rock!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy with two-non-crazy parties.
> 
> You know, Republicans used to be not- crazy.  When Ike, Nixon, Reagan and the Elder Bush used to win elections.
> 
> Then you let the inmates take over the asylum, and you wonder why you keep losing elections.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even recognize the crazies on your own side.  You'll understand if I say your evaluation is worth exactly squat.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The crazies on our side have no influence, no power, no media face time.  Cynthia McKinney is not a player.
> 
> On your side, they are running the asylum.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving my point!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's especially amusing coming from you, who instantly and unquestioningly believes everything Obama says.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove this statement when you do not even know the person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> daveman doesn't do "proof".
Click to expand...

You mean I don't do YOUR kind of proof...you know, links to leftist echo chambers endlessly masturbating to White House press releases.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid leftist retardery is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, maybe you need to take a break from the board... turn off Rush and Fox News, go to some quiet place and smell the flowers.    Seriously, man, you are becoming increasingly unhinged... we're worried about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny - I just finished telling him the same thing, in response to his neg.
> 
> 
> He is clearly having a difficult time coming to grips with the will of the American people.
> 
> Finding out that America is not a conservative country is like finding out there's no Easter Bunny.
Click to expand...

As usual, you're totally wrong.

I don't mind when the Democrat wins -- as long as the election was fair, every legal vote is counted once, and the will of the voters is accurately determined.

You?  As long as the Democrat is declared the winner, you don't give a shit about the process.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is daving in a dave melt down.


----------



## daveman

theDoctorisIn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the person known as the dunce of the boards, this means nothing. You are the one who accused him.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...he accused me first.  Therefore, the onus is on him.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He "accused" you of believing everything West is claiming. The evidence of that is all over this thread.
Click to expand...

Yes, because NO ONE SHOULD EVER question an election where the Democrat wins.

Hey, I know!  Why bother voting?  Why not just have the Democrat in each race declared the winner?


----------



## daveman

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> trr: Allen west seeks recount amid growing vote count scandal
> the race for floridas 18th congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger patrick murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to west's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in st. Lucie county. On election night incumbent republican allen west had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until st. Lucie county supervisor of elections gertrude walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> we are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the riveria beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. he added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> an elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, palm beach county elections supervisor susan bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team west volunteer ellen snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. they screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, these ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When ms. Snyder tried to ask mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22534
Click to expand...

Unsurprisingly, Huggy casts his vote for "Screw democracy as long as the Democrat wins".


----------



## HUGGY

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is daving in a dave melt down.



I swear some of these people are sneaking access to the mental hospital computers..


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are a bully, dave.  Take the computer away from them.  Take their meds while you are at it.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is daving in a dave melt down.


I'm responding to posts that accumulated during the day while I was at work.

Got a problem with it?

Yes, you do, looks like.

Look, I know you lefties prefer your vacuous pronouncements to remain unchallenged, but that's simply not going to happen.

If you put me on Ignore, you won't have to deal with the mean nasty scary conservative, boy.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there yaps del again, pretending not to be a liberal, but getting his frilly panties in a wad whenever someone criticizes the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to check in with reality once in a while, davey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor del...mad at a conservative.
Click to expand...


poor dave... dumb as a box o' rocks


----------



## Salt Jones

daveman said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left uses race against conservative blacks all the time, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not their color, it's their politics that is the problem.
> 
> you get some creep like clarence thomas who got everywhere he is because of affirmative action and then tries to take it away from everyone coming up behind him.
> 
> i think we call that 'hypocrisy'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was their politics, the terms like "house n----r" and "Uncle Tom" wouldn't be used.
> 
> You don't get to re-define reality.
Click to expand...


Ah, talking about Alan West, again?


----------



## JakeStarkey

He is the only rock in the box.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a bully, dave.  Take the computer away from them.  Take their meds while you are at it.



I'm a bully?

Man, you really are a drippy little pussy, aren't you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman bullies, get slapped around, then whines?


----------



## depotoo

is anyone aware in this same county the vote for the mayor of Fort Pierce in the same SOE office, has been changed 3 times thus far?  First one candidate lost, then he was suddenly the winner, then he suddenly lost again.  So to sit here and think that West is just doing this to be a jerk is, well, just asinine.  Seems they haven't been able to get alot right.  The SOE of the county has even hired an attorney, admitted to there being problems, of which she of course tries to lessen herself from being responsible  for.


----------



## daveman

West-Murphy update: Judge sets hearing, Division of Elections official arrives | Post on Politics
FORT PIERCE  A St. Lucie County circuit judge has scheduled a two-hour hearing for Friday on Republican U.S. Rep. Allen Wests request for a recount of all 37,379 ballots cast during early voting in St. Lucie County in his tight reelection fight against Democrat Patrick Murphy.
Murphy holds a 0.58 percent lead over West in unofficial returns from congressional District 18, which includes St. Lucie and Martin counties and northern Palm Beach County.

West has not conceded, citing errors in St. Lucie Countys initial early vote tally that prompted Secretary of State Ken Detzner to send three officials to Fort Pierce today to observe and report on the St. Lucie County elections office.

*St. Lucie County Elections Supervisor Gertrude Walker said her office double-counted some early ballots and failed to count others on election night. *But Walker said the problem was limited to ballots from three of the eight days of early voting and was fixed Sunday during a recount of those votes.


West says a full recount of ballots from all eight days of early voting is needed to eliminate any doubts about St. Lucie Countys totals. Wests motion for injunctive relief asks Judge Dan Vaughn to order a full recount of early votes and bar the county from certifying results until the recount is complete. Vaughn set a hearing on the motion for 1 p.m. Friday.​Oh, look:  The initial count was inaccurate.  The Elections Supervisor said so.

Just like West said.

Now you guys have a conundrum.  You have to decide if she's lying for saying the exact same thing West said -- that you claimed was a lie.

How 'bout it?  Is she a liar?  She has to be, unless you admit West wasn't lying.

Prediction:  Not a single one of you will call her a liar, and not a single one of you will say that West WASN'T lying.

You will, however, post even more irrationally that you have so far.

_Guaranteed._


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman bullies, get slapped around, then whines?


There is no rational way to claim I'm either bullying or whining.

However, drippy pussies will certainly make that claim.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to check in with reality once in a while, davey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor del...mad at a conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor dave... dumb as a box o' rocks
Click to expand...


I'm sure it comforts your fragile little ego to feel that way, deldo.


----------



## HUGGY

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman bullies, get slapped around, then whines?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rational way to claim I'm either bullying or whining.
> 
> However, drippy pussies will certainly make that claim.
Click to expand...


Don't worry.  No one that I know takes you seriously.  You are where people go when they want to experience a good belly laugh.


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not their color, it's their politics that is the problem.
> 
> you get some creep like clarence thomas who got everywhere he is because of affirmative action and then tries to take it away from everyone coming up behind him.
> 
> i think we call that 'hypocrisy'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was their politics, the terms like "house n----r" and "Uncle Tom" wouldn't be used.
> 
> You don't get to re-define reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, talking about Alan West, again?
Click to expand...

Hey, jillian, there's some racism against West that you can ignore.


----------



## daveman

depotoo said:


> is anyone aware in this same county the vote for the mayor of Fort Pierce in the same SOE office, has been changed 3 times thus far?  First one candidate lost, then he was suddenly the winner, then he suddenly lost again.  So to sit here and think that West is just doing this to be a jerk is, well, just asinine.  Seems they haven't been able to get alot right.  The SOE of the county has even hired an attorney, admitted to their being problems, of which she of course tries to lessen herself from being responsible  for.


From what I gather, if the Democrat wins, the election was fair and honest.

No matter what.

Right, USMB lefties?


----------



## daveman

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman bullies, get slapped around, then whines?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rational way to claim I'm either bullying or whining.
> 
> However, drippy pussies will certainly make that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  No one that I know takes you seriously.  You are where people go when they want to experience a good belly laugh.
Click to expand...

The people you know are all stupid.

Birds of a feather etc.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are a silly, pretentious little man, daveman, who entertains us.


----------



## depotoo

some really seem intent on ignoring the FACTS that the SOE of that county has problems with the results there.  Or could it be they want to look silly when the facts point to being just that?  Surely, not, though who can tell?


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor del...mad at a conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor dave... dumb as a box o' rocks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it comforts your fragile little ego to feel that way, deldo.
Click to expand...


your intelligence and my ego have no intersection, davey.


----------



## Dot Com

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a silly, pretentious little man, daveman, who entertains us.


^ that


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a silly, pretentious little man, daveman, who entertains us.


Sheer projection.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, you are projecting, daveman.  You always have.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor dave... dumb as a box o' rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it comforts your fragile little ego to feel that way, deldo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your intelligence and my ego have no intersection, davey.
Click to expand...


Yep.  My intelligence is WAY above your little ego.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, you are projecting, daveman.  You always have.



Dood.  You can't even come up with your own insults.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it comforts your fragile little ego to feel that way, deldo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your intelligence and my ego have no intersection, davey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  My intelligence is WAY above your little ego.
Click to expand...


whatever gets you through the night, kohlerboi


----------



## daveman

daveman said:


> West-Murphy update: Judge sets hearing, Division of Elections official arrives | Post on Politics
> FORT PIERCE  A St. Lucie County circuit judge has scheduled a two-hour hearing for Friday on Republican U.S. Rep. Allen Wests request for a recount of all 37,379 ballots cast during early voting in St. Lucie County in his tight reelection fight against Democrat Patrick Murphy.
> Murphy holds a 0.58 percent lead over West in unofficial returns from congressional District 18, which includes St. Lucie and Martin counties and northern Palm Beach County.
> 
> West has not conceded, citing errors in St. Lucie Countys initial early vote tally that prompted Secretary of State Ken Detzner to send three officials to Fort Pierce today to observe and report on the St. Lucie County elections office.
> 
> *St. Lucie County Elections Supervisor Gertrude Walker said her office double-counted some early ballots and failed to count others on election night. *But Walker said the problem was limited to ballots from three of the eight days of early voting and was fixed Sunday during a recount of those votes.
> 
> 
> West says a full recount of ballots from all eight days of early voting is needed to eliminate any doubts about St. Lucie Countys totals. Wests motion for injunctive relief asks Judge Dan Vaughn to order a full recount of early votes and bar the county from certifying results until the recount is complete. Vaughn set a hearing on the motion for 1 p.m. Friday.​Oh, look:  The initial count was inaccurate.  The Elections Supervisor said so.
> 
> Just like West said.
> 
> Now you guys have a conundrum.  You have to decide if she's lying for saying the exact same thing West said -- that you claimed was a lie.
> 
> How 'bout it?  Is she a liar?  She has to be, unless you admit West wasn't lying.
> 
> Prediction:  Not a single one of you will call her a liar, and not a single one of you will say that West WASN'T lying.
> 
> You will, however, post even more irrationally that you have so far.
> 
> _Guaranteed._


Bump.  Looks like the folks who need to see this are missing it...on purpose.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> your intelligence and my ego have no intersection, davey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  My intelligence is WAY above your little ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever gets you through the night, kohlerboi
Click to expand...

Word of advice:  Onan's better than Kohler.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  My intelligence is WAY above your little ego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever gets you through the night, kohlerboi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word of advice:  Onan's better than Kohler.
Click to expand...


onan sucks almost as bad as generac

i'd go with katolite


----------



## depotoo

daveman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> West-Murphy update: Judge sets hearing, Division of Elections official arrives | Post on Politics
> FORT PIERCE  A St. Lucie County circuit judge has scheduled a two-hour hearing for Friday on Republican U.S. Rep. Allen Wests request for a recount of all 37,379 ballots cast during early voting in St. Lucie County in his tight reelection fight against Democrat Patrick Murphy.
> Murphy holds a 0.58 percent lead over West in unofficial returns from congressional District 18, which includes St. Lucie and Martin counties and northern Palm Beach County.
> 
> West has not conceded, citing errors in St. Lucie Countys initial early vote tally that prompted Secretary of State Ken Detzner to send three officials to Fort Pierce today to observe and report on the St. Lucie County elections office.
> 
> *St. Lucie County Elections Supervisor Gertrude Walker said her office double-counted some early ballots and failed to count others on election night. *But Walker said the problem was limited to ballots from three of the eight days of early voting and was fixed Sunday during a recount of those votes.
> 
> 
> West says a full recount of ballots from all eight days of early voting is needed to eliminate any doubts about St. Lucie Countys totals. Wests motion for injunctive relief asks Judge Dan Vaughn to order a full recount of early votes and bar the county from certifying results until the recount is complete. Vaughn set a hearing on the motion for 1 p.m. Friday.​Oh, look:  The initial count was inaccurate.  The Elections Supervisor said so.
> 
> Just like West said.
> 
> Now you guys have a conundrum.  You have to decide if she's lying for saying the exact same thing West said -- that you claimed was a lie.
> 
> How 'bout it?  Is she a liar?  She has to be, unless you admit West wasn't lying.
> 
> Prediction:  Not a single one of you will call her a liar, and not a single one of you will say that West WASN'T lying.
> 
> You will, however, post even more irrationally that you have so far.
> 
> _Guaranteed._
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.  Looks like the folks who need to see this are missing it...on purpose.
Click to expand...


along with this - 


> is anyone aware in this same county the vote for the mayor of Fort Pierce in the same SOE office, has been changed 3 times thus far? First one candidate lost, then he was suddenly the winner, then he suddenly lost again. So to sit here and think that West is just doing this to be a jerk is, well, just asinine. Seems they haven't been able to get alot right. The SOE of the county has even hired an attorney, admitted to there being problems, of which she of course tries to lessen herself from being responsible for.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a silly, pretentious little man, daveman, who entertains us.





> ... man ...



Really?

Are you sure?

I don't think so.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

depotoo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> West-Murphy update: Judge sets hearing, Division of Elections official arrives | Post on Politics
> FORT PIERCE  A St. Lucie County circuit judge has scheduled a two-hour hearing for Friday on Republican U.S. Rep. Allen Wests request for a recount of all 37,379 ballots cast during early voting in St. Lucie County in his tight reelection fight against Democrat Patrick Murphy.
> Murphy holds a 0.58 percent lead over West in unofficial returns from congressional District 18, which includes St. Lucie and Martin counties and northern Palm Beach County.
> 
> West has not conceded, citing errors in St. Lucie Countys initial early vote tally that prompted Secretary of State Ken Detzner to send three officials to Fort Pierce today to observe and report on the St. Lucie County elections office.
> 
> *St. Lucie County Elections Supervisor Gertrude Walker said her office double-counted some early ballots and failed to count others on election night. *But Walker said the problem was limited to ballots from three of the eight days of early voting and was fixed Sunday during a recount of those votes.
> 
> 
> West says a full recount of ballots from all eight days of early voting is needed to eliminate any doubts about St. Lucie Countys totals. Wests motion for injunctive relief asks Judge Dan Vaughn to order a full recount of early votes and bar the county from certifying results until the recount is complete. Vaughn set a hearing on the motion for 1 p.m. Friday.​Oh, look:  The initial count was inaccurate.  The Elections Supervisor said so.
> 
> Just like West said.
> 
> Now you guys have a conundrum.  You have to decide if she's lying for saying the exact same thing West said -- that you claimed was a lie.
> 
> How 'bout it?  Is she a liar?  She has to be, unless you admit West wasn't lying.
> 
> Prediction:  Not a single one of you will call her a liar, and not a single one of you will say that West WASN'T lying.
> 
> You will, however, post even more irrationally that you have so far.
> 
> _Guaranteed._
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.  Looks like the folks who need to see this are missing it...on purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> along with this -
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone aware in this same county the vote for the mayor of Fort Pierce in the same SOE office, has been changed 3 times thus far? First one candidate lost, then he was suddenly the winner, then he suddenly lost again. So to sit here and think that West is just doing this to be a jerk is, well, just asinine. Seems they haven't been able to get alot right. The SOE of the county has even hired an attorney, admitted to there being problems, of which she of course tries to lessen herself from being responsible for.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Uh, no ... Actually, a lot of people are waiting to see how it plays out. 

It IS true, however, that most hope that West remains the loser that we all know he is but its also true that its Florida and you don't get more corrupt and weird and creepy than Florida. 

Look on the bright side. If he loses, he can lead you all out of the United States to a grand rw LaLa Land where you can worship all the lose sickos like West.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever gets you through the night, kohlerboi
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice:  Onan's better than Kohler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> onan sucks almost as bad as generac
> 
> i'd go with katolite
Click to expand...


Never been impressed with Katolight.


----------



## daveman

luddly.neddite said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a silly, pretentious little man, daveman, who entertains us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... man ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> I don't think so.
Click to expand...

You don't think at all.  

On edit:  Once again, a far lefty sides with Fakey.

Face it, Fake -- you're a leftist.  No quesiton.  Drop your stupid pretense -- even the lefties can see through it, and they're stupid.


----------



## HUGGY

luddly.neddite said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.  Looks like the folks who need to see this are missing it...on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with this -
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone aware in this same county the vote for the mayor of Fort Pierce in the same SOE office, has been changed 3 times thus far? First one candidate lost, then he was suddenly the winner, then he suddenly lost again. So to sit here and think that West is just doing this to be a jerk is, well, just asinine. Seems they haven't been able to get alot right. The SOE of the county has even hired an attorney, admitted to there being problems, of which she of course tries to lessen herself from being responsible for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no ... Actually, a lot of people are waiting to see how it plays out.
> 
> It IS true, however, that most hope that West remains the loser that we all know he is but its also true that its Florida and you don't get more corrupt and weird and creepy than Florida.
> 
> Look on the bright side. If he loses, he can lead you all out of the United States to a grand rw LaLa Land where you can worship all the lose sickos like West.
Click to expand...


Ya!  It'll be like "Survivor" except in reverse. In stead of the smartest and most capable winning out ...the dumbest most crazy people will get extra peeps on their side until the absolute most crazy person is the leader!


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice:  Onan's better than Kohler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onan sucks almost as bad as generac
> 
> i'd go with katolite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never been impressed with Katolight.
Click to expand...


they've been very dependable in the 60-80kw range over time

i managed about 1500 sites that had them, diesel and gas, not a whole lot of problems

anything bigger than 100kw, i'd go with cat


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> onan sucks almost as bad as generac
> 
> i'd go with katolite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been impressed with Katolight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they've been very dependable in the 60-80kw range over time
> 
> i managed about 1500 sites that had them, diesel and gas, not a whole lot of problems
> 
> anything bigger than 100kw, i'd go with cat
Click to expand...

We had a 500kW Cat at Scott AFB, diesel engine with their spark-ignition conversion running natural gas.

Thing should last til the end of time...built for high diesel compression, running low compression for the NG.  

If only the geniuses who speced it had asked for an alternator instrument package on the unit.  Had to go inside the controlled facility to look at the UPS meters to get readings.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never been impressed with Katolight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they've been very dependable in the 60-80kw range over time
> 
> i managed about 1500 sites that had them, diesel and gas, not a whole lot of problems
> 
> anything bigger than 100kw, i'd go with cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a 500kW Cat at Scott AFB, diesel engine with their spark-ignition conversion running natural gas.
> 
> Thing should last til the end of time...built for high diesel compression, running low compression for the NG.
> 
> If only the geniuses who speced it had asked for an alternator instrument package on the unit.  Had to go inside the controlled facility to look at the UPS meters to get readings.
Click to expand...


guys who spec rarely have to live with their work.


otherwise, they wouldn't suck at it so bad- penny wise and pound foolish


----------



## Synthaholic

american_jihad said:


> *[exclusive vid] busted: Obamas fieldworks office admits funneling money to defeat allen west*







/////breaking news:  Democrats use campaign money to wage political campaign/////


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they've been very dependable in the 60-80kw range over time
> 
> i managed about 1500 sites that had them, diesel and gas, not a whole lot of problems
> 
> anything bigger than 100kw, i'd go with cat
> 
> 
> 
> We had a 500kW Cat at Scott AFB, diesel engine with their spark-ignition conversion running natural gas.
> 
> Thing should last til the end of time...built for high diesel compression, running low compression for the NG.
> 
> If only the geniuses who speced it had asked for an alternator instrument package on the unit.  Had to go inside the controlled facility to look at the UPS meters to get readings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guys who spec rarely have to live with their work.
> 
> 
> otherwise, they wouldn't suck at it so bad- penny wise and pound foolish
Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

depotoo said:


> some really seem intent on ignoring the FACTS that the SOE of that county has problems with the results there.  Or could it be they want to look silly when the facts point to being just that?  Surely, not, though who can tell?



When West got elected no one said anything about all this corruption but when he loses its all of the sudden corrupt? As dumb as he is I wouldn't be shocked if corruption put him in office in the first place.


----------



## American_Jihad

*From the Daily Krap*

Allen West goes to court in Palm Beach county to try to steal election

That's rich, did comedian Al Franken steal his election... 







There is nothing wrong with asking for a ballot recount when the final count is very close. Just ask Al Franken...


----------



## JakeStarkey

West lost fairly and squarely.  End of story.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> West lost fairly and squarely.  End of story.


Until a full recount of the early votes is done, we don't know that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yeah, we know that.  West simply can't accept reality any more than do you.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> West lost fairly and squarely.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Until a full recount of the early votes is done, we don't know that.
Click to expand...


Isn't that what Gore supporters said in 2000?   

So now you like full recounts?   

Murphy is leading Col. Whackjob by 2000 votes..   

That's four times the 527 votes that Bush was leading Gore by in 2000.  

You seemed happy enough with incomplete counts then...


----------



## EriktheRed

Pat Murphy is reportedly going to the freshman orientation in Washington this week despite Dickhead's hissy fit. 

Good for him.


----------



## Synthaholic

American_Jihad said:


> *From the Daily Krap*
> 
> Allen West goes to court in Palm Beach county to try to steal election
> 
> That's rich, did comedian Al Franken steal his election...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with asking for a ballot recount when the final count is very close. Just ask Al Franken...


I'll bet you avatars for a month that that photo is a photoshop.

Wanna bet?


----------



## depotoo

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> West lost fairly and squarely.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Until a full recount of the early votes is done, we don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what Gore supporters said in 2000?
> 
> So now you like full recounts?
> 
> Murphy is leading Col. Whackjob by 2000 votes..
> 
> That's four times the 527 votes that Bush was leading Gore by in 2000.
> 
> You seemed happy enough with incomplete counts then...
Click to expand...


I don't seem to recall the number of votes actually going down for one candidate then.  If so, be sure to link me to it, would you? 
Oh, and just so you know, a recount actually was done that showed Bush still won.


----------



## planetXplore

better to focus on things that matter now


----------



## JakeStarkey

Soon to be former Rep West will be in the rear view mirror and we can forget about him.


----------



## longknife

Wouldn't it really be a hoot if the tide of demands for recounts increases and major changes occur in the so-called "Swing States" to change the Electoral College count?

BTW - just because the governor conceded doesn't mean the election is locked up. And, it still takes the Electoral College meeting and casting the *actual vote!*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Weirdo Alert: the far right RINOs are davying.


----------



## Interpol

longknife said:


> Wouldn't it really be a hoot if the tide of demands for recounts increases and major changes occur in the so-called "Swing States" to change the Electoral College count?
> 
> BTW - just because the governor conceded doesn't mean the election is locked up. And, it still takes the Electoral College meeting and casting the *actual vote!*



Yup, way up where the air is real thin on Bullshit Mountain, that would be a real hoot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

longknife is very dull.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Yeah, we know that.  West simply can't accept reality any more than do you.


It's reality to you because the Democrat won, and another Democrat said the vote was accurate...before she said the vote was inaccurate.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> West lost fairly and squarely.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Until a full recount of the early votes is done, we don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that what Gore supporters said in 2000?
> 
> So now you like full recounts?
> 
> Murphy is leading Col. Whackjob by 2000 votes..
> 
> That's four times the 527 votes that Bush was leading Gore by in 2000.
> 
> You seemed happy enough with incomplete counts then...
Click to expand...

You seem to forget it was Gore insisting on a partial recount.

But then, leftists are excellent at ignoring reality.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Weirdo Alert: the far right RINOs are davying.



Poor Fakey -- the thought of Obama not winning the election terrifies him.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know that.  West simply can't accept reality any more than do you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's reality to you because the Democrat won, and another Democrat said the vote was accurate...before she said the vote was inaccurate.
Click to expand...


Oh the irony!


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know that.  West simply can't accept reality any more than do you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's reality to you because the Democrat won, and another Democrat said the vote was accurate...before she said the vote was inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh the irony!
Click to expand...

It's only ironic if you believe the 2000 election was stolen.

However, out here in the real world, there's no irony involved.


----------



## AceRothstein

longknife said:


> Wouldn't it really be a hoot if the tide of demands for recounts increases and major changes occur in the so-called "Swing States" to change the Electoral College count?
> 
> BTW - just because the governor conceded doesn't mean the election is locked up. And, it still takes the Electoral College meeting and casting the *actual vote!*



Did you post this while sleepwalking?


----------



## American_Jihad

Synthaholic said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *From the Daily Krap*
> 
> Allen West goes to court in Palm Beach county to try to steal election
> 
> That's rich, did comedian Al Franken steal his election...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with asking for a ballot recount when the final count is very close. Just ask Al Franken...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you avatars for a month that that photo is a photoshop.
> 
> Wanna bet?
Click to expand...


I know it is, it's one of mine...


----------



## JakeStarkey

We lost, daveman, in part because the haters like you drove people away from voting Romney.



daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's reality to you because the Democrat won, and another Democrat said the vote was accurate...before she said the vote was inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only ironic if you believe the 2000 election was stolen.
> 
> However, out here in the real world, there's no irony involved.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> [
> You seem to forget it was Gore insisting on a partial recount.
> 
> But then, leftists are excellent at ignoring reality.



Why do you like to cherry-pick certain facts?  

We aren't talking about the partial recount, we are talking about the final, complete recount the State Supreme Court of Florida ordered, and was stopped by the Supreme Court because, hey, Bush's Daddy and Reagan had appointed most of the Justices there.  

The one Gore probably would have won, and everyone knew it.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's reality to you because the Democrat won, and another Democrat said the vote was accurate...before she said the vote was inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only ironic if you believe the 2000 election was stolen.
> 
> However, out here in the real world, there's no irony involved.
Click to expand...


so a state where the candidate who lost the national popular vote is run by the candidate's brother and the person who is overseeing the election count is also the chairman of his election campaign.  And even though exit polls show that the other guy won, the count (which relied on flawed ballots, purged voter rolls, etc) show a win of about 527 votes.  

Partial recounts in three counties show that he would have gottenmore votes, and oddly, the intidmiate one county into not counting at all, while another county is disqualified from posting its revised numbers by an arbitrary deadline.  

We also find out that in the mandetory complete recount, a lot of counties just didn't bother and resubmitted the same numbers.   So the Courts order a complete recount of the whole state, and the Supreme Court - stacked with appointees made when the candidates' father was in the executive branch - stops any further recounts. 

Nope. Nothing to see here. 

Now, I voted for bush back in 2000, before my last boss showed me that a working man voting for a Republican is like a chicken voting for Colonel Sanders.  But come on, this is third world Banana Republic shit.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> We lost, daveman, in part because the haters like you drove people away from voting Romney.


See, that's just fucking stupid.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You seem to forget it was Gore insisting on a partial recount.
> 
> But then, leftists are excellent at ignoring reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you like to cherry-pick certain facts?
> 
> We aren't talking about the partial recount, we are talking about the final, complete recount the State Supreme Court of Florida ordered, and was stopped by the Supreme Court because, hey, Bush's Daddy and Reagan had appointed most of the Justices there.
> 
> The one Gore probably would have won, and everyone knew it.
Click to expand...


No, a recount done later proved conclusively that Bush won Florida.

Moonbats refuse to accept reality.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony!
> 
> 
> 
> It's only ironic if you believe the 2000 election was stolen.
> 
> However, out here in the real world, there's no irony involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so a state where the candidate who lost the national popular vote is run by the candidate's brother and the person who is overseeing the election count is also the chairman of his election campaign.  And even though exit polls show that the other guy won, the count (which relied on flawed ballots, purged voter rolls, etc) show a win of about 527 votes.
> 
> Partial recounts in three counties show that he would have gottenmore votes, and oddly, the intidmiate one county into not counting at all, while another county is disqualified from posting its revised numbers by an arbitrary deadline.
> 
> We also find out that in the mandetory complete recount, a lot of counties just didn't bother and resubmitted the same numbers.   So the Courts order a complete recount of the whole state, and the Supreme Court - stacked with appointees made when the candidates' father was in the executive branch - stops any further recounts.
> 
> Nope. Nothing to see here.
> 
> Now, I voted for bush back in 2000, before my last boss showed me that a working man voting for a Republican is like a chicken voting for Colonel Sanders.  But come on, this is third world Banana Republic shit.
Click to expand...

See?  Moonbats refuse to accept reality.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> [
> 
> No, a recount done later proved conclusively that Bush won Florida.
> 
> Moonbats refuse to accept reality.



It did nothing of the sort. In fact, it showed that if certain ballots were counted- dimpled and hanging chads due to ineffective machines, Gore won in some scenarios.. 

All that said, why not have a recount?  WHy go to court to stop recounts if a recount would have shown your guy won?  

Unlike West. We had a recount, the crazy person still lost.  

Deal with it.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only ironic if you believe the 2000 election was stolen.
> 
> However, out here in the real world, there's no irony involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so a state where the candidate who lost the national popular vote is run by the candidate's brother and the person who is overseeing the election count is also the chairman of his election campaign.  And even though exit polls show that the other guy won, the count (which relied on flawed ballots, purged voter rolls, etc) show a win of about 527 votes.
> 
> Partial recounts in three counties show that he would have gottenmore votes, and oddly, the intidmiate one county into not counting at all, while another county is disqualified from posting its revised numbers by an arbitrary deadline.
> 
> We also find out that in the mandetory complete recount, a lot of counties just didn't bother and resubmitted the same numbers.   So the Courts order a complete recount of the whole state, and the Supreme Court - stacked with appointees made when the candidates' father was in the executive branch - stops any further recounts.
> 
> Nope. Nothing to see here.
> 
> Now, I voted for bush back in 2000, before my last boss showed me that a working man voting for a Republican is like a chicken voting for Colonel Sanders.  But come on, this is third world Banana Republic shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?  Moonbats refuse to accept reality.
Click to expand...


You don't run off to Daddy's Court screaming like a little bitch if you think you'd prevail in a recount.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I told the davemans more than three years ago this day would occur and that they would be forced to shoulder the significance of their failures.  They are out.


----------



## depotoo

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> No, a recount done later proved conclusively that Bush won Florida.
> 
> Moonbats refuse to accept reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did nothing of the sort. In fact, it showed that if certain ballots were counted- dimpled and hanging chads due to ineffective machines, Gore won in some scenarios..
> 
> All that said, why not have a recount?  WHy go to court to stop recounts if a recount would have shown your guy won?
> 
> Unlike West. We had a recount, the crazy person still lost.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Newspapers' recount of Florida 'undervotes' confirms Bush victory - CNN
April 04, 2001


> If a recount of Florida's disputed votes in last year's close presidential election had been allowed to proceed by the U.S. Supreme Court, Republican George W. Bush still would have won the White House, two newspapers reported Wednesday.
> 
> The Miami Herald and USA Today conducted a comprehensive review of 64,248 "undercounted" ballots in Florida's 67 counties that ended last month.
> 
> Their count showed that Bush's razor-thin margin of 537 votes -- certified in December by the Florida Secretary of State's office -- would have tripled to 1,655 votes if counted according to standards advocated by his Democratic rival, former Vice President Al Gore.


----------



## Rinata

He's still at it?? Big jerk!!

Lawyers for Congressman Allen West will be in a St. Lucie County courtroom today to try to get a full recount in his contest with Democrat Patrick Murphy.

The attorneys will be demanding that elections officials recount early voting ballots in the race for Florida's 18th Congressional District.

Newscast: Allen West Takes Election Fight To Court Again | WLRN

Idiot!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

West is merely davying.


----------



## emilynghiem

longknife said:


> Wouldn't it really be a hoot if the tide of demands for recounts increases and major changes occur in the so-called "Swing States" to change the Electoral College count?
> 
> BTW - just because the governor conceded doesn't mean the election is locked up. And, it still takes the Electoral College meeting and casting the *actual vote!*


Yes and no:

I don't think it would be on recount issues, but just the fact that the Democrat Party is pushing party agenda over the Constitution, I would appeal to the Electoral College or to teh Governors of split states, to give citizens equal choice of funding the policies of the party of their political choice, and ask to respect, protect, and include equal political freedom under the Constitution as with equal religious freedom. It may not work but it would raise public consciousness and respect for Constitutional values that are being thrown under the bus for the sake of winning elections. Because other people made fun of your idea, I am adding my thanks even though I disagree with you on the reasons. I appreciate your pointing out that there is still a chance to send a statement by appealing to the Electors and also the Governors of dissenting states. Thank you for thinking bigger, and I just recommend seeking Constitutional grounds for arguments, not partisan ones, in order to unify the public not further divide us politically. There are better arguments.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Rinata said:


> He's still at it?? Big jerk!!
> 
> Lawyers for Congressman Allen West will be in a St. Lucie County courtroom today to try to get a full recount in his contest with Democrat Patrick Murphy.
> 
> The attorneys will be demanding that elections officials recount early voting ballots in the race for Florida's 18th Congressional District.
> 
> Newscast: Allen West Takes Election Fight To Court Again | WLRN
> 
> Idiot!!!!



I wonder who is paying the bills ...


----------



## Grandma

I say we go with the football challenge rule. A candidate can demand a recount, if he wins, okay, but if he loses the recount he has to pay all court costs, plus the counters' wages, plus the overhead costs.


----------



## mamooth

> Lawyers for Congressman Allen West will be in a St. Lucie County courtroom today to try to get a full recount in his contest with Democrat Patrick Murphy.



The County Judge declared it an SEP case (someone else's problem), saying that the court didn't have jurisdiction under state law. So it's been kicked it back to the election board.

I go both ways here. On the one hand, I want West to have no more excuses to whine. On the other hand, you have to draw a line somewhere against the "Republicans should get special dispensation to not have to obey the rules if they just whine loudly enough" thing.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> No, a recount done later proved conclusively that Bush won Florida.
> 
> Moonbats refuse to accept reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did nothing of the sort. In fact, it showed that if certain ballots were counted- dimpled and hanging chads due to ineffective machines, Gore won in some scenarios..
> 
> All that said, why not have a recount?  WHy go to court to stop recounts if a recount would have shown your guy won?
> 
> Unlike West. We had a recount, the crazy person still lost.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Oh, you mean the way you're dealing with Gore losing?


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so a state where the candidate who lost the national popular vote is run by the candidate's brother and the person who is overseeing the election count is also the chairman of his election campaign.  And even though exit polls show that the other guy won, the count (which relied on flawed ballots, purged voter rolls, etc) show a win of about 527 votes.
> 
> Partial recounts in three counties show that he would have gottenmore votes, and oddly, the intidmiate one county into not counting at all, while another county is disqualified from posting its revised numbers by an arbitrary deadline.
> 
> We also find out that in the mandetory complete recount, a lot of counties just didn't bother and resubmitted the same numbers.   So the Courts order a complete recount of the whole state, and the Supreme Court - stacked with appointees made when the candidates' father was in the executive branch - stops any further recounts.
> 
> Nope. Nothing to see here.
> 
> Now, I voted for bush back in 2000, before my last boss showed me that a working man voting for a Republican is like a chicken voting for Colonel Sanders.  But come on, this is third world Banana Republic shit.
> 
> 
> 
> See?  Moonbats refuse to accept reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't run off to Daddy's Court screaming like a little bitch if you think you'd prevail in a recount.
Click to expand...

How terrible.  SCOTUS told Florida to abide by their own election laws.  Obviously, BUSH STOLED TEH ELEKSHUN!!

Gore lost.  Deal with it.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> I told the davemans more than three years ago this day would occur and that they would be forced to shoulder the significance of their failures.  They are out.



Note to Fakey:

Come and get my registration card.  Your incessant impotent whining on the internet is getting boring, boy.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> West is merely davying.



Yes, Fakey, we all know your view:

The Democrat won.  It doesn't matter how...the Democrat won.


----------



## bodecea

Grandma said:


> I say we go with the football challenge rule. A candidate can demand a recount, if he wins, okay, but if he loses the recount he has to pay all court costs, plus the counters' wages, plus the overhead costs.



And never run again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge

Judges tossed out his recount request. 

But hey, all is not lost. West could be the prez of the newly seceded putpots "country".


----------



## JoeB131

depotoo said:


> Newspapers' recount of Florida 'undervotes' confirms Bush victory - CNN
> April 04, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> If a recount of Florida's disputed votes in last year's close presidential election had been allowed to proceed by the U.S. Supreme Court, Republican George W. Bush still would have won the White House, two newspapers reported Wednesday.
> 
> The Miami Herald and USA Today conducted a comprehensive review of 64,248 "undercounted" ballots in Florida's 67 counties that ended last month.
> 
> Their count showed that Bush's razor-thin margin of 537 votes -- certified in December by the Florida Secretary of State's office -- would have tripled to 1,655 votes if counted according to standards advocated by his Democratic rival, former Vice President Al Gore.
Click to expand...


yet... you left this part out.. 



> Ironically, a tougher standard of counting only cleanly punched ballots advocated by many Republicans would have resulted in a Gore lead of just three votes, the newspaper reported.



Realistically, I doubt we'd ever know for sure... 

We would if 10,000 minority and poor voters hadn't been illegally purged from the voter rolls by Bush's brother... but nothing to see here.  

Point is, you guys stole that election. And we got two recessions, two wars and a major city washed off the map.   

Good job.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> No, a recount done later proved conclusively that Bush won Florida.
> 
> Moonbats refuse to accept reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did nothing of the sort. In fact, it showed that if certain ballots were counted- dimpled and hanging chads due to ineffective machines, Gore won in some scenarios..
> 
> All that said, why not have a recount?  WHy go to court to stop recounts if a recount would have shown your guy won?
> 
> Unlike West. We had a recount, the crazy person still lost.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you mean the way you're dealing with Gore losing?
Click to expand...


Didn't vote for Gore.. so I don't have anything invested in him.  Other than a need to be historically honest that Bush won due to the combination of an 18th century anacrhonism and corruption by his own family. 

Like I said, I was as right wing as you are, until my last boss fired me for running up medical bills after I paid for insurance. Then I realized that the GOP isn't on my side and never was.  

Maybe some day, you'll figure this out...  I just don't know what level of tragedy would get through to you.


----------



## daveman

luddly.neddite said:


> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> Judges tossed out his recount request.
> 
> But hey, all is not lost. West could be the prez of the newly seceded putpots "country".



Murphy attorney Gerald Richman said in court today that there is no basis for a full recount of early votes and if the canvassing board orders a full recount of them, the Murphy campaign will go to court to try to block it.​
"Hey!  We stole the election fair and square!!  "


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> Judges tossed out his recount request.
> 
> But hey, all is not lost. West could be the prez of the newly seceded putpots "country".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy attorney Gerald Richman said in court today that there is no basis for a full recount of early votes and if the canvassing board orders a full recount of them, the Murphy campaign will go to court to try to block it.​
> "Hey!  We stole the election fair and square!!  "
Click to expand...


You mean they made the Republicans nominate a crazy person?


----------



## MeBelle

luddly.neddite said:


> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> Judges tossed out his recount request.
> 
> But hey, all is not lost. West could be the prez of the newly seceded putpots "country".



From your link:

A St. Lucie County, Fla., judge rejected Rep. Allen West's request for a recount of 37,379 early votes Friday. *The judge said that he did not have the authority to order a recount.*


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> Point is, you guys stole that election.


----------



## craner

God bless Allen West! He'll be back from this STOLEN election! Geez the libs just cant stand people of high character and values. He'll be back, too good a man not to be.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, you guys stole that election.
Click to expand...


Reality.

Gore got more votes nationally. 

Gore probably got more votes in Florida, but we'll never know for sure. 

Bush was the worst president since Herbert Hoover.  

But, frankly, he's the gift that keeps giving.  He'll probably be the last Republican President...


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> Judges tossed out his recount request.
> 
> But hey, all is not lost. West could be the prez of the newly seceded putpots "country".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy attorney Gerald Richman said in court today that there is no basis for a full recount of early votes and if the canvassing board orders a full recount of them, the Murphy campaign will go to court to try to block it.​
> "Hey!  We stole the election fair and square!!  "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean they made the Republicans nominate a crazy person?
Click to expand...

Typical leftist.  "There must be something WRONG with people who aren't liberal!"

It's that kind of attitude that leads to imprisoning dissenters.  That's one of the left's favorite responses to disagreement.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, you guys stole that election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality.
> 
> Gore got more votes nationally.
> 
> Gore probably got more votes in Florida, but we'll never know for sure.
> 
> Bush was the worst president since Herbert Hoover.
> 
> But, frankly, he's the gift that keeps giving.  He'll probably be the last Republican President...
Click to expand...

Bong water.  Stop drinking it.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> Typical leftist.  "There must be something WRONG with people who aren't liberal!"
> 
> It's that kind of attitude that leads to imprisoning dissenters.  That's one of the left's favorite responses to disagreement.



Well, frankly, West probably should be confined to a mental institution... or perhaps charged with violations under the UCMJ for his conduct in Iraq.  

But from calling for wanting to remove people from the gene pool for having Obama stickers to saying there were 80 "Communists" in the Democratic caucus, the guy proved he was nuts, and even his conservative district couldn't get rid of him fast enough.


----------



## Sallow

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, you guys stole that election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality.
> 
> Gore got more votes nationally.
> 
> Gore probably got more votes in Florida, but we'll never know for sure.
> 
> Bush was the worst president since Herbert Hoover.
> 
> But, frankly, he's the gift that keeps giving.  He'll probably be the last Republican President...
Click to expand...


Naw.

Looks like the fact over the last 20 years only one Presidential election had the majority go Republican (and even that was dubious) is sinking in.

Jindal and Christie are putting on a more moderate face.


----------



## JoeB131

Sallow said:


> Naw.
> 
> Looks like the fact over the last 20 years only one Presidential election had the majority go Republican (and even that was dubious) is sinking in.
> 
> Jindal and Christie are putting on a more moderate face.



But they won't be a nominee unless they go far to the right....  

which is the problem, really.  McCain and Romney were moderates, until they had to deal with getting support of the Daveman's of the world.  

Go too far to the center, these jerks will go to a third party.


----------



## Dot Com

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical leftist.  "There must be something WRONG with people who aren't liberal!"
> 
> It's that kind of attitude that leads to imprisoning dissenters.  That's one of the left's favorite responses to disagreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, frankly, West probably should be confined to a mental institution... or perhaps charged with violations under the UCMJ for his conduct in Iraq.
> 
> But from calling for wanting to remove people from the gene pool for having Obama stickers to saying there were 80 "Communists" in the Democratic caucus, the guy proved he was nuts, and even his conservative district couldn't get rid of him fast enough.
Click to expand...


well put. There was also the episode of him volunteering to drive the imaginary car 

Allen West Volunteers To Drive GOP Clown Car And The Country Over The Cliff


----------



## Dot Com

Too bad, so sad daveman    

Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge


----------



## JoeB131

Dot Com said:


> Too bad, so sad daveman
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge



Dave's curled up in a fetal position somewhere...


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> Too bad, so sad daveman
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge



You seem to think this ends there.  

Didn't read the article, did you?


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, so sad daveman
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think this ends there.
> 
> Didn't read the article, did you?
Click to expand...


Got your ass kicked in this thread, Dave. Just another normal Friday night.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, so sad daveman
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think this ends there.
> 
> Didn't read the article, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got your ass kicked in this thread, Dave. Just another normal Friday night.
Click to expand...

You didn't read the article, either.

Is reading just to _haaaaard_ for leftists?


----------



## MeBelle

Y'all just showed how foolish you were. 

post #419


MeBelle60 said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> Judges tossed out his recount request.
> 
> But hey, all is not lost. West could be the prez of the newly seceded putpots "country".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> A St. Lucie County, Fla., judge rejected Rep. Allen West's request for a recount of 37,379 early votes Friday. *The judge said that he did not have the authority to order a recount.*
Click to expand...

post #429


Dot Com said:


> Too bad, so sad daveman
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge



post #430


JoeB131 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, so sad daveman
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave's curled up in a fetal position somewhere...
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

It's over. Colonel Batshitcrazy lost.  

Frankly, why am I not suprised he's showing absolutely no grace in this thing. 

He never showed any grace any time he was in office.


----------



## depotoo

MeBelle60 said:


> Y'all just showed how foolish you were.
> 
> post #419
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> Judges tossed out his recount request.
> 
> But hey, all is not lost. West could be the prez of the newly seceded putpots "country".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link:
> 
> A St. Lucie County, Fla., judge rejected Rep. Allen West's request for a recount of 37,379 early votes Friday. *The judge said that he did not have the authority to order a recount.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post #429
> 
> 
> post #430
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, so sad daveman
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave's curled up in a fetal position somewhere...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Come again?  Eh?  What's that you say? 



> St. Lucie County will recount early ballots in District 18 race



St. Lucie County will recount early ballots in District 18 race » TCPalm.com


----------



## depotoo

oh, and Gertrude Walker, the SOE?  Any comment?


> Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker wasn't on hand and spent the night in the hospital, said her attorney Cynthia Angelos.


----------



## JoeB131

> The decision came after a state elections auditor found a box of 306 early ballots that never were counted. David Drury, head of the Division of Elections Bureau of Voting Systems Certifications on hand for the audit, made a "personal" recommendation that the board rerun ballots from five early voting days that hadn't been counted. The board decided instead to count all eight days, which includes three days that had been recounted.



Even if all 306 of those ballots went to Colonel Batshit, he'd still lose.  

It would be nice if West showed a little dignity, but why start now?


----------



## depotoo

JoeB131 said:


> The decision came after a state elections auditor found a box of 306 early ballots that never were counted. David Drury, head of the Division of Elections Bureau of Voting Systems Certifications on hand for the audit, made a "personal" recommendation that the board rerun ballots from five early voting days that hadn't been counted. The board decided instead to count all eight days, which includes three days that had been recounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if all 306 of those ballots went to Colonel Batshit, he'd still lose.
> 
> It would be nice if West showed a little dignity, but why start now?
Click to expand...


the problem isn't just those ballots, the numbers changed by over 2000 votes suddenly disappearing from his count, joe, simply because of that alone he deserved a full recount.  Why did those votes disappear?  Murphy didn't just suddenly leap forward in votes, his vote count increased, yes, but West's vote count actually DECREASED and without any real explanation.  Why is it that you won't give this man his deserved full recount?  I absolutely know that if that had happened to Murphy you would be crying foul until it was done, period.  Don't claim otherwise.  This ballot box found is only the icing on the cake, that obviously they did not run a clean vote counting process.    If Murphy still wins after the recount, and with no questionable votes, then good luck to him.  At least it will be known he won it legitimately, not with any doubts hanging over his head.


----------



## JoeB131

depotoo said:


> [
> 
> the problem isn't just those ballots, the numbers changed by over 2000 votes suddenly disappearing from his count, joe, simply because of that alone he deserved a full recount.  Why did those votes disappear?  Murphy didn't just suddenly leap forward in votes, his vote count increased, yes, but West's vote count actually DECREASED and without any real explanation.  Why is it that you won't give this man his deserved full recount?  I absolutely know that if that had happened to Murphy you would be crying foul until it was done, period.  Don't claim otherwise.  This ballot box found is only the icing on the cake, that obviously they did not run a clean vote counting process.    If Murphy still wins after the recount, and with no questionable votes, then good luck to him.  At least it will be known he won it legitimately, not with any doubts hanging over his head.



Oh, horseshit. 

West is an embarrassment. That something like that could crawl into congress with a bag full of Koch Brother money is a sad commentary. 

He lost. Deal with it.


----------



## depotoo

JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> the problem isn't just those ballots, the numbers changed by over 2000 votes suddenly disappearing from his count, joe, simply because of that alone he deserved a full recount.  Why did those votes disappear?  Murphy didn't just suddenly leap forward in votes, his vote count increased, yes, but West's vote count actually DECREASED and without any real explanation.  Why is it that you won't give this man his deserved full recount?  I absolutely know that if that had happened to Murphy you would be crying foul until it was done, period.  Don't claim otherwise.  This ballot box found is only the icing on the cake, that obviously they did not run a clean vote counting process.    If Murphy still wins after the recount, and with no questionable votes, then good luck to him.  At least it will be known he won it legitimately, not with any doubts hanging over his head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, horseshit.
> 
> West is an embarrassment. That something like that could crawl into congress with a bag full of Koch Brother money is a sad commentary.
> 
> He lost. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


and you are soooo full of horse manure, I can smell it all the way over here.  Your total avoidance as to what Murphy would have done or what the Dems would want to see done under the same circumstances of his suddenly having over 2000 less votes in his total count, is so obviously missing, as to tell me exactly what your answer would have been.  
It's always does as I say, not as I do, isn't it?  Sad way to live there, joe.


----------



## JoeB131

depotoo said:


> [
> 
> and you are soooo full of horse manure, I can smell it all the way over here.  Your total avoidance as to what Murphy would have done or what the Dems would want to see done under the same circumstances of his suddenly having over 2000 less votes in his total count, is so obviously missing, as to tell me exactly what your answer would have been.
> It's always does as I say, not as I do, isn't it?  Sad way to live there, joe.



After all the shit that went on in the 2000 recount circus, you guys have no real room to talk. 

Fact is, West lost. Badly.  

Get over it.


----------



## depotoo

JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> and you are soooo full of horse manure, I can smell it all the way over here.  Your total avoidance as to what Murphy would have done or what the Dems would want to see done under the same circumstances of his suddenly having over 2000 less votes in his total count, is so obviously missing, as to tell me exactly what your answer would have been.
> It's always does as I say, not as I do, isn't it?  Sad way to live there, joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the shit that went on in the 2000 recount circus, you guys have no real room to talk.
> 
> Fact is, West lost. Badly.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...


boy, you just can't get over it, can you?  Gonna carry it to your grave?  You not that kind of hostility toward something is really bad for heart health.  Hope you can some day get over the fact your guy lost, as I would hate to see you expire prematurely over something that was not even accurate in your own mind. 

So far as West and Murphy?  We shall know in a few days who actually did lose and whether either lost badly, as you state.  You do know the count for West in Palm Beach county is ahead of Murphy's count, right?


----------



## JoeB131

depotoo said:


> boy, you just can't get over it, can you?  Gonna carry it to your grave?  You not that kind of hostility toward something is really bad for heart health.  Hope you can some day get over the fact your guy lost, as I would hate to see you expire prematurely over something that was not even accurate in your own mind.
> 
> So far as West and Murphy?  We shall know in a few days who actually did lose and whether either lost badly, as you state.  You do know the count for West in Palm Beach county is ahead of Murphy's count, right?



I know nothing of the sort.  

I know that West lost. Deal with it.  

As far as 2000, as I said, I voted for bush in 2000.  

And lived to regret it when he made it a lot easier for the Plutocrats to screw the rest of us.  

What you guys don't seem to get. 

Joe before 2007. Right Wing Republican. 

Joe in 2007- Had medical issues, got screwed over by his Romney-loving boss who said he was glad we weren't a union shop that made him act like a decent human being. 

Joe after 2008- Had it up to here with Republicans and their sucking up to the Plutocrats. 

Got it? Good.


----------



## daveman

West wins request for recount of some ballots - Washington Times
Rep. Allen West won a full recount of early voting in St. Lucie County when the countys canvassing board voted late Friday to grant his request.
Local news accounts said the decision came in a 2-1 vote.
After last weeks election Mr. West, a one-term congressman and tea party favorite, trails Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy by about 1,900 votes, or just outside the margin needed for an automatic recount.
But problems tabulating early voting ballots in St. Lucie  one of three counties with precincts in the 18th congressional district  left Mr. West and other candidates in the region fearing that some votes are being ignored.

--

Mr. Murphys lawyer had told the judge he would try to block the full recount should the canvassing board approve one. It was unclear early Saturday whether Mr. Murphy would follow through on that threat.

--

Mr. Murphy, in an email to supporters Friday, said he expects a drawn-out fight  though he said hes already in Washington beginning orientation.
We all continue to be concerned about the expensive legal bills we are incurring each day West continues this fight, Mr. Murphy said in the email, begging supporters to donate to him.​
Murphy's such a whiner.


----------



## depotoo

daveman said:


> West wins request for recount of some ballots - Washington Times
> Rep. Allen West won a full recount of early voting in St. Lucie County when the countys canvassing board voted late Friday to grant his request.
> Local news accounts said the decision came in a 2-1 vote.
> After last weeks election Mr. West, a one-term congressman and tea party favorite, trails Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy by about 1,900 votes, or just outside the margin needed for an automatic recount.
> But problems tabulating early voting ballots in St. Lucie  one of three counties with precincts in the 18th congressional district  left Mr. West and other candidates in the region fearing that some votes are being ignored.
> 
> --
> 
> Mr. Murphys lawyer had told the judge he would try to block the full recount should the canvassing board approve one. It was unclear early Saturday whether Mr. Murphy would follow through on that threat.
> 
> --
> 
> Mr. Murphy, in an email to supporters Friday, said he expects a drawn-out fight  though he said hes already in Washington beginning orientation.
> We all continue to be concerned about the expensive legal bills we are incurring each day West continues this fight, Mr. Murphy said in the email, begging supporters to donate to him.​
> Murphy's such a whiner.



what is Murphy afraid of?  Could that be why Walker has suddenly taken ill?


----------



## daveman

depotoo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> West wins request for recount of some ballots - Washington Times
> Rep. Allen West won a full recount of early voting in St. Lucie County when the countys canvassing board voted late Friday to grant his request.
> Local news accounts said the decision came in a 2-1 vote.
> After last weeks election Mr. West, a one-term congressman and tea party favorite, trails Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy by about 1,900 votes, or just outside the margin needed for an automatic recount.
> But problems tabulating early voting ballots in St. Lucie  one of three counties with precincts in the 18th congressional district  left Mr. West and other candidates in the region fearing that some votes are being ignored.
> 
> --
> 
> Mr. Murphys lawyer had told the judge he would try to block the full recount should the canvassing board approve one. It was unclear early Saturday whether Mr. Murphy would follow through on that threat.
> 
> --
> 
> Mr. Murphy, in an email to supporters Friday, said he expects a drawn-out fight  though he said hes already in Washington beginning orientation.
> We all continue to be concerned about the expensive legal bills we are incurring each day West continues this fight, Mr. Murphy said in the email, begging supporters to donate to him.​
> Murphy's such a whiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is Murphy afraid of?  Could that be why Walker has suddenly taken ill?
Click to expand...


Murphy's afraid of losing the election fairly.  After all, Democrats are _entitled_ to win elections.  

Just ask them.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> West is merely davying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Fakey, we all know your view:
> 
> The Democrat won.  *It doesn't matter how*...the Democrat won.
Click to expand...



Yes it does:  fair and open election.  That's why your side got their asses kicked up and down the country - you couldn't cheat.


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newspapers' recount of Florida 'undervotes' confirms Bush victory - CNN
> April 04, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> If a recount of Florida's disputed votes in last year's close presidential election had been allowed to proceed by the U.S. Supreme Court, Republican George W. Bush still would have won the White House, two newspapers reported Wednesday.
> 
> The Miami Herald and USA Today conducted a comprehensive review of 64,248 "undercounted" ballots in Florida's 67 counties that ended last month.
> 
> Their count showed that Bush's razor-thin margin of 537 votes -- certified in December by the Florida Secretary of State's office -- would have tripled to 1,655 votes if counted according to standards advocated by his Democratic rival, former Vice President Al Gore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet... you left this part out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, a tougher standard of counting only cleanly punched ballots advocated by many Republicans would have resulted in a Gore lead of just three votes, the newspaper reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realistically, I doubt we'd ever know for sure...
> 
> *We would if 10,000 minority and poor voters hadn't been illegally purged from the voter rolls by Bush's brother... but nothing to see here.
> 
> Point is, you guys stole that election. And we got two recessions, two wars and a major city washed off the map.   *
> 
> Good job.
Click to expand...


The further we get from the election, the clearer everything has become.

It will be accepted fact within ten years that the Bushes stole that.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> West is merely davying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Fakey, we all know your view:
> 
> The Democrat won.  *It doesn't matter how*...the Democrat won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does:  fair and open election.  That's why your side got their asses kicked up and down the country - you couldn't cheat.
Click to expand...

Then why is Murphy threatening to sue to prevent a full recount of the early voting?

If he won fair and square, he would be happy to see a full recount.

Right?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> Judges tossed out his recount request.
> 
> But hey, all is not lost. West could be the prez of the newly seceded putpots "country".
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy attorney Gerald Richman said in court today that there is no basis for a full recount of early votes and if the canvassing board orders a full recount of them, the Murphy campaign will go to court to try to block it.​"Hey!  We stole the election fair and square!!  "
Click to expand...


Of course, you have absolutely no evidence of this and are talking out your ass.

We are all shocked.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality.
> 
> Gore got more votes nationally.
> 
> Gore probably got more votes in Florida, but we'll never know for sure.
> 
> Bush was the worst president since Herbert Hoover.
> 
> But, frankly, he's the gift that keeps giving.  He'll probably be the last Republican President...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Looks like the fact over the last 20 years only one Presidential election had the majority go Republican (and even that was dubious) is sinking in.
> *
> Jindal and Christie are putting on a more moderate face.*
Click to expand...


Let's say it for what it is:

Once again, America proved that it is NOT a conservative country, and does NOT want conservative ideas and laws forced upon them.

Conservatism has been rejected - again -  in favor of Liberal to Moderate ideology.  Formerly conservative politicians will now morph into more Liberal to Moderate candidates if they want to be elected in a Liberal to Moderate country.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West Recount Request Denied By St. Lucie County Judge
> 
> Judges tossed out his recount request.
> 
> But hey, all is not lost. West could be the prez of the newly seceded putpots "country".
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy attorney Gerald Richman said in court today that there is no basis for a full recount of early votes and if the canvassing board orders a full recount of them, the Murphy campaign will go to court to try to block it.​"Hey!  We stole the election fair and square!!  "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, you have absolutely no evidence of this and are talking out your ass.
> 
> We are all shocked.
Click to expand...

The canvassing board has ordered a full recount of early votes.  Why has Murphy threatened to sue to prevent it?

I'd ask you to think seriously about this question, but it will reveal truths you're not willing to accept.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality.
> 
> Gore got more votes nationally.
> 
> Gore probably got more votes in Florida, but we'll never know for sure.
> 
> Bush was the worst president since Herbert Hoover.
> 
> But, frankly, he's the gift that keeps giving.  He'll probably be the last Republican President...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Looks like the fact over the last 20 years only one Presidential election had the majority go Republican (and even that was dubious) is sinking in.
> *
> Jindal and Christie are putting on a more moderate face.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say it for what it is:
> 
> Once again, America proved that it is NOT a conservative country, and does NOT want conservative ideas and laws forced upon them.
> 
> Conservatism has been rejected - again -  in favor of Liberal to Moderate ideology.  Formerly conservative politicians will now morph into more Liberal to Moderate candidates if they want to be elected in a Liberal to Moderate country.
Click to expand...

That explains why the House went Dem, so there would be no opposition to the liberal agenda.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Murphy's such a whiner.




You spelled winner wrong.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Fakey, we all know your view:
> 
> The Democrat won.  *It doesn't matter how*...the Democrat won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does:  fair and open election.  That's why your side got their asses kicked up and down the country - you couldn't cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is Murphy threatening to sue to prevent a full recount of the early voting?
> 
> If he won fair and square, he would be happy to see a full recount.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...

If West won all of those votes from early counting, what would the final total be?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Looks like the fact over the last 20 years only one Presidential election had the majority go Republican (and even that was dubious) is sinking in.
> *
> Jindal and Christie are putting on a more moderate face.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say it for what it is:
> 
> Once again, America proved that it is NOT a conservative country, and does NOT want conservative ideas and laws forced upon them.
> 
> Conservatism has been rejected - again -  in favor of Liberal to Moderate ideology.  Formerly conservative politicians will now morph into more Liberal to Moderate candidates if they want to be elected in a Liberal to Moderate country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains why the House went Dem, so there would be no opposition to the liberal agenda.
> 
> Oh, wait...
Click to expand...

The redistricting and gerrymandering prevents some districts from ever becoming blue, just like it prevents some districts from ever becoming red.

We've got to fix that, and I'm confident that our President Of The United States will do so, maybe with some help from the Justice Department and some Federal judges.


----------



## depotoo

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say it for what it is:
> 
> Once again, America proved that it is NOT a conservative country, and does NOT want conservative ideas and laws forced upon them.
> 
> Conservatism has been rejected - again -  in favor of Liberal to Moderate ideology.  Formerly conservative politicians will now morph into more Liberal to Moderate candidates if they want to be elected in a Liberal to Moderate country.
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why the House went Dem, so there would be no opposition to the liberal agenda.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The redistricting and gerrymandering prevents some districts from ever becoming blue, just like it prevents some districts from ever becoming red.
> 
> We've got to fix that, and I'm confident that our President Of The United States will do so, maybe with some help from the Justice Department and some Federal judges.
Click to expand...


oh, sure he will.


----------



## Truthmatters

Tom Delay comes to mind


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tom DeLay, Alan West, and daveman are all corrupt individuals, period.


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> [
> 
> Let's say it for what it is:
> 
> Once again, America proved that it is NOT a conservative country, and does NOT want conservative ideas and laws forced upon them.
> 
> Conservatism has been rejected - again -  in favor of Liberal to Moderate ideology.  Formerly conservative politicians will now morph into more Liberal to Moderate candidates if they want to be elected in a Liberal to Moderate country.



I wouldn't say conservativism has been rejected in so much as I think that plutocracy has been rejected.  

The problem is, Plutocracy has been masquarading as conservatism for some time now.


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say it for what it is:
> 
> Once again, America proved that it is NOT a conservative country, and does NOT want conservative ideas and laws forced upon them.
> 
> Conservatism has been rejected - again -  in favor of Liberal to Moderate ideology.  Formerly conservative politicians will now morph into more Liberal to Moderate candidates if they want to be elected in a Liberal to Moderate country.
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why the House went Dem, so there would be no opposition to the liberal agenda.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The redistricting and gerrymandering prevents some districts from ever becoming blue, just like it prevents some districts from ever becoming red.
> 
> We've got to fix that, and I'm confident that our President Of The United States will do so, maybe with some help from the Justice Department and some Federal judges.
Click to expand...


And if that doesn't work, you have simple demagraphic shifts.  

Most of the Blue districts were drawn in such a way that the Democrat won with 70=80% of the vote. While the Red districts were drawn in such a way that only won with 50-60.  

Eventually, the people in the blue districts will spread out.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does:  fair and open election.  That's why your side got their asses kicked up and down the country - you couldn't cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Murphy threatening to sue to prevent a full recount of the early voting?
> 
> If he won fair and square, he would be happy to see a full recount.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If West won all of those votes from early counting, what would the final total be?
Click to expand...

Dunno.  Not really worried about it, either.  My concern is that the process is fairly and correctly done and the voters' wishes are accurate determined.

Unlike you, who doesn't give a damn as long as the Democrat wins.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say it for what it is:
> 
> Once again, America proved that it is NOT a conservative country, and does NOT want conservative ideas and laws forced upon them.
> 
> Conservatism has been rejected - again -  in favor of Liberal to Moderate ideology.  Formerly conservative politicians will now morph into more Liberal to Moderate candidates if they want to be elected in a Liberal to Moderate country.
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why the House went Dem, so there would be no opposition to the liberal agenda.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The redistricting and gerrymandering prevents some districts from ever becoming blue, just like it prevents some districts from ever becoming red.
> 
> We've got to fix that, and I'm confident that our President Of The United States will do so, maybe with some help from the Justice Department and some Federal judges.
Click to expand...

Why not just issue an Executive Order that the Democrat wins every election with a Democrat running?

That's thawillathapeepul, isn't it?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Tom DeLay, Alan West, and daveman are all corrupt individuals, period.


You leftists sure to like to redefine words.  But that's only because you can't even get near to winning an argument otherwise.

I want the election to be accurate.  You do not.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Murphy threatening to sue to prevent a full recount of the early voting?
> 
> If he won fair and square, he would be happy to see a full recount.
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> If West won all of those votes from early counting, what would the final total be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Dunno. * Not really worried about it, either.  My concern is that the process is fairly and correctly done and the voters' wishes are accurate determined.
> 
> Unlike you, who doesn't give a damn as long as the Democrat wins.
Click to expand...


So...you really don't know what you're talking about....I see.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If West won all of those votes from early counting, what would the final total be?
> 
> 
> 
> *Dunno. * Not really worried about it, either.  My concern is that the process is fairly and correctly done and the voters' wishes are accurate determined.
> 
> Unlike you, who doesn't give a damn as long as the Democrat wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...you really don't know what you're talking about....I see.
Click to expand...


What part of "My concern is that the process is fairly and correctly done and the voters' wishes are accurate determined" is giving you trouble?

Oh, yes -- you don't care about the process as long as the Democrat wins.


----------



## Dot Com

Why so concerned about this one race davemen?


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom DeLay, Alan West, and daveman are all corrupt individuals, period.
> 
> 
> 
> You leftists sure to like to redefine words.  But that's only because you can't even get near to winning an argument otherwise.
> 
> I want the election to be accurate.  You do not.
Click to expand...


Again, where was all this concern in 2000?


----------



## JoeB131

Dot Com said:


> Why so concerned about this one race davemen?



Well, you see, Dave empathizes with Colonel Batshit.  

Dave knows that if Col Batshit gets voted out of office, maybe it means people don't like crazy people running around spouting their mouths off.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> Why so concerned about this one race davemen?


Why not?  Don't you want all elections to accurately reflect the wishes of the electorate?

NOTEE:  I mean the REAL wishes of the electorate, not what the left HOPES those wishes are.


----------



## depotoo

> Injunction hearing going on Saturday afternoon to halt St. Lucie recount
> ...
> As of 2:30 p.m. Saturday, Circuit Judge Larry Schack was hearing a motion by Democrat Patrick Murphy's camp to halt the recount of all of the early ballots cast for the race. The recount began shortly after 11 a.m.



Injunction hearing going on Saturday afternoon to halt St. Lucie recount » TCPalm.com


----------



## JakeStarkey

The voters in West's district voted their real concern they don't want a real wack loon like daveman . . . er, Alan West representing them.  The vote was honest.  The election is over.


----------



## daveman

depotoo said:


> Injunction hearing going on Saturday afternoon to halt St. Lucie recount
> ...
> As of 2:30 p.m. Saturday, Circuit Judge Larry Schack was hearing a motion by Democrat Patrick Murphy's camp to halt the recount of all of the early ballots cast for the race. The recount began shortly after 11 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Injunction hearing going on Saturday afternoon to halt St. Lucie recount » TCPalm.com
Click to expand...


What's Murphy afraid of?  And if he's certain he won the election, why would he oppose a full recount to verify?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> The voters in West's district voted their real concern they don't want a real wack loon like daveman . . . er, Alan West representing them.  The vote was honest.  The election is over.



I guess we'll find out of the vote was honest in the next day or two.

What are you afraid of?


----------



## Dot Com

daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so concerned about this one race davemen?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  Don't you want all elections to accurately reflect the wishes of the electorate?
> 
> NOTEE:  I mean the REAL wishes of the electorate, not what the left HOPES those wishes are.
Click to expand...

see below 


JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom DeLay, Alan West, and daveman are all corrupt individuals, period.
> 
> 
> 
> You leftists sure to like to redefine words.  But that's only because you can't even get near to winning an argument otherwise.
> 
> I want the election to be accurate.  You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, where was all this concern in 2000?
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

daveman said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Injunction hearing going on Saturday afternoon to halt St. Lucie recount
> ...
> As of 2:30 p.m. Saturday, Circuit Judge Larry Schack was hearing a motion by Democrat Patrick Murphy's camp to halt the recount of all of the early ballots cast for the race. The recount began shortly after 11 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Injunction hearing going on Saturday afternoon to halt St. Lucie recount » TCPalm.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's Murphy afraid of?  And if he's certain he won the election, why would he oppose a full recount to verify?
Click to expand...




> UPDATE ALLEN WEST RETABULATION: Via @Gary_Galiano
> It's official folks the injunction has been turned down turn down turn down!!!!!!we are home free!!!!!!!!!!!!


from West's facebook page.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so concerned about this one race davemen?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  Don't you want all elections to accurately reflect the wishes of the electorate?
> 
> NOTEE:  I mean the REAL wishes of the electorate, not what the left HOPES those wishes are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see below
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftists sure to like to redefine words.  But that's only because you can't even get near to winning an argument otherwise.
> 
> I want the election to be accurate.  You do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, where was all this concern in 2000?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I would ask a similar question of you:

Where is your concern now?  We can't change the past, so whining about the 2K election is silly.

However, we can make sure current elections are fair and aboveboard.

Why do you oppose that?


----------



## daveman

depotoo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injunction hearing going on Saturday afternoon to halt St. Lucie recount » TCPalm.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's Murphy afraid of?  And if he's certain he won the election, why would he oppose a full recount to verify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ALLEN WEST RETABULATION: Via @Gary_Galiano
> It's official folks the injunction has been turned down turn down turn down!!!!!!we are home free!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from West's facebook page.
Click to expand...

Cool!  Anyone who values democracy will see this as a victory.  


Leftists, however, will oppose it for the obvious reasons.


----------



## daveman

A list of discrepancies found in St. Lucie County:

Allen West for Congress - Letter to Secretary of State RE: New Discrepancies in St. Lucie County


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think this ends there.
> 
> Didn't read the article, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got your ass kicked in this thread, Dave. Just another normal Friday night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't read the article, either.
> 
> Is reading just to _haaaaard_ for leftists?
Click to expand...


I have loved to read since I was a kid. But it has to be something interesting.


----------



## JakeStarkey

True Republican are glad that West and Walsh were sent home, along with Akin and Mordoosh.

We cannot justify running individuals of the likes as them: that would be running a LGS, an Uncensored, a bigrebnc, a daveman, or any of the scum like them.

Beginning in 2014 we will be running much better candidates, divorced from close alignment with the weirdos of the extreme right or libertarian wings.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> [
> I would ask a similar question of you:
> 
> Where is your concern now?  We can't change the past, so whining about the 2K election is silly.
> 
> However, we can make sure current elections are fair and aboveboard.
> 
> Why do you oppose that?



I just want the crazy teabagger out of congress. 

I don't care if it's an honest election. 

The sooner the TEA movement is crushed like a cockroach, the better.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got your ass kicked in this thread, Dave. Just another normal Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, either.
> 
> Is reading just to _haaaaard_ for leftists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have loved to read since I was a kid. But it has to be something interesting.
Click to expand...

If you value democracy, you'll be glad to read that Murphy's injunction against the full recount failed.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> True Republican are glad that West and Walsh were sent home, along with Akin and Mordoosh.
> 
> We cannot justify running individuals of the likes as them: that would be running a LGS, an Uncensored, a bigrebnc, a daveman, or any of the scum like them.
> 
> Beginning in 2014 we will be running much better candidates, divorced from close alignment with the weirdos of the extreme right or libertarian wings.


Shut up, lefty.  No one is buying your bullshit.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I would ask a similar question of you:
> 
> Where is your concern now?  We can't change the past, so whining about the 2K election is silly.
> 
> However, we can make sure current elections are fair and aboveboard.
> 
> Why do you oppose that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the crazy teabagger out of congress.
> 
> I don't care if it's an honest election.
> 
> The sooner the TEA movement is crushed like a cockroach, the better.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true leftist.  You people sure do hate dissent, don't you?

Tough shit, asshole.  Move to Cuba and you'll have the society you desire.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Folks believe me far more than you, daveman.  I told you three years ago this day was coming.

Suck it up and pucker your anus.

The mainstream of the GOP is going to blame you guys for making us weak against the dems in negotiations.

We will get the dems back when we can, but we are going to get you guys first.  We are going to politically and where we can financially kick the unholy crap out of you.


----------



## ThirdTerm

FORT PIERCE, Fla. - A county canvassing board on Friday ordered a recount of early-voting ballots in the race between U.S. Rep. Allen West and Democrat Patrick Murphy, hours after a judge declined to do the same. The St. Lucie County Canvassing Board voted 2-to-1 late Friday in favor of the move in the 18th Congressional District contest, in which Murphy is the unofficial victor. A series of tabulation errors by the county has raised suspicion among West's campaign and its supporters and appeared to motivate the board's favorable vote. It was a victory for West, delivered just after a defeat for the Republican congressman and conservative firebrand in the courtroom. But whether it will change the result in the race, in which Murphy has a lead of 1,907 votes, remained to be seen.

Early ballot recount ordered in Allen West race | HeraldTribune.com


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Folks believe me far more than you, daveman.  I told you three years ago this day was coming.
> 
> Suck it up and pucker your anus.
> 
> The mainstream of the GOP is going to blame you guys for making us weak against the dems in negotiations.
> 
> We will get the dems back when we can, but we are going to get you guys first.  We are going to politically and where we can financially kick the unholy crap out of you.


Shut up, kid.  Your lies are boring.  You reveal yourself every time you crow over Murphy's alleged victory.

You're a leftist.  No questions.  Stop lying.


----------



## JakeStarkey

If the board has that authority, so be it.  Hope West still loses.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Folks believe me far more than you, daveman.  I told you three years ago this day was coming.
> 
> Suck it up and pucker your anus.
> 
> The mainstream of the GOP is going to blame you guys for making us weak against the dems in negotiations.
> 
> We will get the dems back when we can, but we are going to get you guys first.  We are going to politically and where we can financially kick the unholy crap out of you.



The Following User Says Thank You to JakeStarkey For This Useful Post:
rightwinger (Today)​'Nuff said.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I would ask a similar question of you:
> 
> Where is your concern now?  We can't change the past, so whining about the 2K election is silly.
> 
> However, we can make sure current elections are fair and aboveboard.
> 
> Why do you oppose that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the crazy teabagger out of congress.
> 
> I don't care if it's an honest election.
> 
> The sooner the TEA movement is crushed like a cockroach, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true leftist.  You people sure do hate dissent, don't you?
> 
> Tough shit, asshole.  Move to Cuba and you'll have the society you desire.
Click to expand...


I don't mind dissent. 

I mind crazy people who are ruining the country.  West is one of them. 

The TEA movement is a blight, manipulated by wealth and motivated by hate, and the sooner we pass this poison out of our body politic, the better.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the crazy teabagger out of congress.
> 
> I don't care if it's an honest election.
> 
> The sooner the TEA movement is crushed like a cockroach, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true leftist.  You people sure do hate dissent, don't you?
> 
> Tough shit, asshole.  Move to Cuba and you'll have the society you desire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind dissent.
> 
> I mind crazy people who are ruining the country.  West is one of them.
> 
> The TEA movement is a blight, manipulated by wealth and motivated by hate, and the sooner we pass this poison out of our body politic, the better.
Click to expand...

Man, you're a pussy.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks believe me far more than you, daveman.  I told you three years ago this day was coming.
> 
> Suck it up and pucker your anus.
> 
> The mainstream of the GOP is going to blame you guys for making us weak against the dems in negotiations.
> 
> We will get the dems back when we can, but we are going to get you guys first.  We are going to politically and where we can financially kick the unholy crap out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, kid.  Your lies are boring.  You reveal yourself every time you crow over Murphy's alleged victory.
> 
> You're a leftist.  No questions.  Stop lying.
Click to expand...


Republicans want to see the TEA Party go more than Democrats do.  

Shit, they'd have won Missouri, Maine and Indiana if not for the Teabaggers.  

So pretty much five minutes after all sides get done throwing Romney under the bus (heh, heh, heh) they are going to get into a fight over who really runs the GOP.  

With luck, the TEAbaggers will lose and sane people will take over the GOP again.  But Romney proved you can't really reason with these people.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true leftist.  You people sure do hate dissent, don't you?
> 
> Tough shit, asshole.  Move to Cuba and you'll have the society you desire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind dissent.
> 
> I mind crazy people who are ruining the country.  West is one of them.
> 
> The TEA movement is a blight, manipulated by wealth and motivated by hate, and the sooner we pass this poison out of our body politic, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you're a pussy.
Click to expand...


And you're a crazy person, clinging to his gun and his bible... doing the bidding of the very people who cause your problems.  

And five years ago, I was just as bad.   But I woke up.


----------



## depotoo

Romniac &#8207;@Romniac 
things look very good for Allen West, just 127 more votes and he'll get a mandatory hand recount of every ballot cast in all 3 counties. 

1 hour ago
Said many more hours of counting to be done.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is an extremist who hates American values.  No doubt about it.

When we beat the dems in 2014, you will be on the outside looking in with your weirdo friends.




daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks believe me far more than you, daveman.  I told you three years ago this day was coming.
> 
> Suck it up and pucker your anus.
> 
> The mainstream of the GOP is going to blame you guys for making us weak against the dems in negotiations.
> 
> We will get the dems back when we can, but we are going to get you guys first.  We are going to politically and where we can financially kick the unholy crap out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Following User Says Thank You to JakeStarkey For This Useful Post:
> rightwinger (Today)​'Nuff said.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

A rather interesting tidbit.  Seems the SOE of St. Lucie county got 9600 votes more than even President Obama in her re-election results.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is an extremist who hates American values.  No doubt about it.
> 
> When we beat the dems in 2014, you will be on the outside looking in with your weirdo friends.
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said.


[/QUOTE]

Who is "we" exactly, Jake? 

you have a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman and JoeB both are going to be on the outside looking in two years from now.

And, yes, we the mainstream Republicans, will be laughing at the wacky left and the wacky right.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman and JoeB both are going to be on the outside looking in two years from now.
> 
> And, yes, we the mainstream Republicans, will be laughing at the wacky left and the wacky right.



Actually, guy, the Republican party is probably finished and good riddance.  

If you think the establishment is going to get the Teabaggers in line by 2014, you are as delusional as when you claimed that Romney was going to get them under control.  

You "mainstream" types who insisted on forcing romney down the rank and file's throat (getting people like me to leave and others to probably stay home) aren't going to be very well esteemed when the bloodletting happens. 

They are already throwing Romney under the bus.  He's going to have a lot of company soon.  

Make sure you bring a change of Magic Underwear.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nah, that wacky tabaky is getting to your head, JoeB.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is an extremist who hates American values.  No doubt about it.


You're a filthy liar.

In case you haven't noticed, it's been me in this thread supporting fair and accurate elections.

You've been saying this election is valid because the Democrat won.

Now, who hates American values?

Run along, boy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is simply an isolated far wack extremist beyond the horizon on the right: weirdo.


----------



## depotoo

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is simply an isolated far wack extremist beyond the horizon on the right: weirdo.



just because he supports a recount when things have not added up?  Are you serious?


----------



## mamooth

The recount will have to be done by Sunday noon. The overseas votes have been counted, and resulted in no change. That's as expected, since the military vote is evenly split. There's also a box of 306 uncounted votes. Not lost, uncounted. That means those are the votes that the machines spit out because they weren't filled out correctly. Whoever wants to claim to have more stupid people on their side can claim they'll get more votes from that.

Now, the Democrats will accept the outcome, no matter what it is. It's that honesty and consistency thing we do.

Dave will declare any outcome that doesn't declare Allen West the winner must be invalid. That's because Dave thinks an election is only valid if the Republican wins; he's spent 34 pages here screaming that. By his own standards, Dave hates a fair election count and American values, and will justify almost any level of cheating to get his guy to win.

But no need to take my word for that. Dave will demonstrate it for us all tomorrow after the final count.


----------



## Ernie S.

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is simply an isolated far wack extremist beyond the horizon on the right: weirdo.



And you are a _radical moderate_.

WTF? You are so concerned with being neither right or left, you end up being nothing and apparently damned proud of it.


----------



## depotoo

mamooth said:


> The recount will have to be done by Sunday noon. The overseas votes have been counted, and resulted in no change. That's as expected, since the military vote is evenly split. There's also a box of 306 uncounted votes. Not lost, uncounted. That means those are the votes that the machines spit out because they weren't filled out correctly. Whoever wants to claim to have more stupid people on their side can claim they'll get more votes from that.
> 
> Now, the Democrats will accept the outcome, no matter what it is. It's that honesty and consistency thing we do.
> 
> Dave will declare any outcome that doesn't declare Allen West the winner must be invalid. That's because Dave thinks an election is only valid if the Republican wins; he's spent 34 pages here screaming that. By his own standards, Dave hates a fair election count and American values, and will justify almost any level of cheating to get his guy to win.
> 
> But no need to take my word for that. Dave will demonstrate it for us all tomorrow after the final count.


they are saying it could be finished by 11 e tonight.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is Murphy threatening to sue to prevent a full recount of the early voting?
> 
> If he won fair and square, he would be happy to see a full recount.
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> If West won all of those votes from early counting, what would the final total be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno.  Not really worried about it, either.  My concern is that the process is fairly and correctly done and the voters' wishes are accurate determined.
> 
> *Unlike you, who doesn't give a damn as long as the Democrat wins.*
Click to expand...



We won!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why the House went Dem, so there would be no opposition to the liberal agenda.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> 
> 
> The redistricting and gerrymandering prevents some districts from ever becoming blue, just like it prevents some districts from ever becoming red.
> 
> We've got to fix that, and I'm confident that our President Of The United States will do so, maybe with some help from the Justice Department and some Federal judges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why not just issue an Executive Order that the Democrat wins every election with a Democrat running?*
> 
> That's thawillathapeepul, isn't it?
Click to expand...


We don't need to, silly - we have the overwhelming support of the American people.  






I'll take that any day!


----------



## Synthaholic

*Please help Allen West: GOPer is still on the loose, direly in need of a psych evaluation*



As were all aware, Rep. Allen West (Tea-FL) is not losing gracefully,  after being defeated by Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy. So, hes  tried everything possible to remain relevant, including counting and  perhaps recounting ballots ad infinitum while the entirety of his  (former) constituency passes out from exhaustion.










A hearing has been scheduled for Friday to hear Allen Wests request  for a full recount of roughly 37,379 St. Lucie County ballots. A partial  recount was done last weekend which made the race a bit closer, but not  enough to trigger a full recount.


Enter crazy man: West for Congress today sent a letter to Florida  Secretary of State, Ken Detzner, claiming there are vote count  discrepancies uncovered (uncovered I tell ya!) after reviewing  public  records released today from the St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections  office.
http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com...gn=Feed:+foxnewsinsider/gretawire+(Gretawire)
*This*  is an interesting avenue West is taking, mainly because early voters  are typically Democrats, which is why the States Governor and his  colleagues wanted to eradicate early voting  unless hes questioning  the validity of the votes garnered which are not in his favor  but that  doesnt appear to be his justification.
.


While the campaign has not yet been provided access to  the poll book information for votes cast on Election Day, an examination  of the early and absentee ballot information raises significant  questions relating to nearly 1,000 votes.


According to Tim Edson, West for Congress campaign manager, If there  is this much discrepancy for early and absentee ballots, just imagine  how inaccurate the counts might be for all precincts on Election Day. As  we have said from the beginning, we are simply seeking an accurate and  fair count of all votes so that we may preserve the integrity of the  voting process for the citizens of District 18.




.

​


----------



## thanatos144

West deserves a recount of all votes and to have the machines audited..........No scratch that Me as a voter deserve it. Fraud is fraud.


----------



## depotoo

Synthaholic said:


> *Please help Allen West: GOPer is still on the loose, direly in need of a psych evaluation*
> 
> 
> 
> As were all aware, Rep. Allen West (Tea-FL) is not losing gracefully,  after being defeated by Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy. So, hes  tried everything possible to remain relevant, including counting and  perhaps recounting ballots ad infinitum while the entirety of his  (former) constituency passes out from exhaustion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hearing has been scheduled for Friday to hear Allen Wests request  for a full recount of roughly 37,379 St. Lucie County ballots. A partial  recount was done last weekend which made the race a bit closer, but not  enough to trigger a full recount.
> 
> 
> Enter crazy man: West for Congress today sent a letter to Florida  Secretary of State, Ken Detzner, claiming there are vote count  discrepancies uncovered (uncovered I tell ya!) after reviewing  public  records released today from the St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections  office.
> http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com...gn=Feed:+foxnewsinsider/gretawire+(Gretawire)
> *This*  is an interesting avenue West is taking, mainly because early voters  are typically Democrats, which is why the States Governor and his  colleagues wanted to eradicate early voting  unless hes questioning  the validity of the votes garnered which are not in his favor  but that  doesnt appear to be his justification.
> .
> 
> 
> While the campaign has not yet been provided access to  the poll book information for votes cast on Election Day, an examination  of the early and absentee ballot information raises significant  questions relating to nearly 1,000 votes.
> 
> 
> According to Tim Edson, West for Congress campaign manager, If there  is this much discrepancy for early and absentee ballots, just imagine  how inaccurate the counts might be for all precincts on Election Day. As  we have said from the beginning, we are simply seeking an accurate and  fair count of all votes so that we may preserve the integrity of the  voting process for the citizens of District 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ​



well, we shall just have to wait a few more hours and we will have a better idea as to how this will end.


----------



## Synthaholic

*West for Congress on Early Voting*


&#8220;We have found that a total of 237 voters who have been disclosed as  signing in to vote at an early voting location, but whose votes appear  to have been not been counted at all. These  voters have no precinct  assigned to them in the data upload posted on your website and provided   to you by the St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections.&#8221;


Which, if they are politically savvy at all, they will realize that  if votes are not counted for some early voters, it will swing more in  Murphy&#8217;s favor.
http://mediamatters.org/blog/2012/11/15/fox-ignores-the-systemic-florida-election-probl/191394
*In addition*, as reported by the Orlando Sentinel, the incoming *Republican  House Speaker has already &#8220;conceded&#8221; that Florida&#8217;s difficult election  process and its &#8220;embarrass[ing]&#8221; irregularities may have been caused by  early voting and registration changes pushed through by Republicans* in the state legislature. In conjunction with budget cuts that  targeted county election offices, recent GOP attempts to restrict  opportunities for voting resulted in the predictable  and widely reported chaos that West now complains about.


This is typical of Republicans &#8212; blame the &#8216;other side&#8217; for what  they&#8217;ve fucked up &#8212; or, they could always go with the GOP mantra, &#8220;It&#8217;s  Obama&#8217;s fault.&#8221;


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, that wacky tabaky is getting to your head, JoeB.



Dude, if you think that they aren't going to take it out of your hide in 2016, you are deluded. 

I do believe the GOP will run the whackiest TEA bagger they can find in 2016.  They'll talk moderation for a few weeks, but pretty soon the Rush's and the Faux News and the people who make their money off keeping these folks angry will totally denounce that shit.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is simply an isolated far wack extremist beyond the horizon on the right: weirdo.


You've dug yourself quite a hole there, boy.  

Of course, it was inevitable.  The charade that you're a "mainstream Republican" is simply too hard to maintain while you also espouse liberal beliefs.  

Meanwhile, I'd ask you to explain what's so extremist about wanting free and fair elections, but we both know you realize the hole you've dug yourself into, and will merely spout your desperate and laughable charges that I'm an extremist yet again.

The only people buying that are your fellow leftists.  Normal people see it as bullshit.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> The recount will have to be done by Sunday noon. The overseas votes have been counted, and resulted in no change. That's as expected, since the military vote is evenly split. There's also a box of 306 uncounted votes. Not lost, uncounted. That means those are the votes that the machines spit out because they weren't filled out correctly. Whoever wants to claim to have more stupid people on their side can claim they'll get more votes from that.


I see you haven't been keeping up.  The machines spit out any ballot that had write-ins.  


mamooth said:


> Now, the Democrats will accept the outcome, no matter what it is. It's that honesty and consistency thing we do.


Oh, that explains why Murphy attempted to file an injunction against the recount.




mamooth said:


> Dave will declare any outcome that doesn't declare Allen West the winner must be invalid. That's because Dave thinks an election is only valid if the Republican wins; he's spent 34 pages here screaming that. By his own standards, Dave hates a fair election count and American values, and will justify almost any level of cheating to get his guy to win.
> 
> But no need to take my word for that. Dave will demonstrate it for us all tomorrow after the final count.


You're quite the bold liar, aren't you?

I've been arguing for accurate elections.  The left wants none of it.  If the Dem wins, that's an "accurate election".  

Negged for lying.  Props for the boldness.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If West won all of those votes from early counting, what would the final total be?
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno.  Not really worried about it, either.  My concern is that the process is fairly and correctly done and the voters' wishes are accurate determined.
> 
> *Unlike you, who doesn't give a damn as long as the Democrat wins.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We won!!!!
Click to expand...


That's up to the people of St. Lucie County, not anonymous internet retards.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The redistricting and gerrymandering prevents some districts from ever becoming blue, just like it prevents some districts from ever becoming red.
> 
> We've got to fix that, and I'm confident that our President Of The United States will do so, maybe with some help from the Justice Department and some Federal judges.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why not just issue an Executive Order that the Democrat wins every election with a Democrat running?*
> 
> That's thawillathapeepul, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need to, silly - we have the overwhelming support of the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that any day!
Click to expand...

I'm sure you would, but you didn't get that.  You got slightly over half of the registered voters that voted.


----------



## depotoo

> St. Lucie elections officials suspend recount; tally to continue at 8 a.m. Sunday


St. Lucie elections officials suspend recount; tally to continue at 8 a.m. Sunday » TCPalm.com


----------



## jasonnfree

emilynghiem said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't there is no help.  The nation as it existed is over and has been replaced.   The only appropriate response is to learn how to survive in obamamerica.   Take care of yourself and those you care about and cut the deadwood loose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The party of voter suppression crying about  voter  irregularity.   Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Jason: The counties that had voter ID enforced did not have these issues.
> So it appears the GOP is RIGHT about pushing for voter ID to prevent or deter fraud.
> 
> If the Dems have issues with minorities and elderly not having help to make sure their IDs are accessible to vote with, maybe the party should TAKE RESPONSIBILITY for all the people they are canvassing to vote, instead of just handing out beer and obamaphones.
> 
> I have no problem with multiple language ballots and assistance, which would increase the responsibility on multiethnic community centers and outreach to provide educational and logistic support. This is good for democracy, and I totally support my fellow Democrats in using their party resources and network to provide those services on a REGULAR basis (not just election times) so that people CAN ALL BE UNDER a voter ID program without issue or fear of exclusion or discrimination.  Why is this a bad thing? Why not meet the goal as good?
> 
> P.S. About voter suppression/fraud, it has ALWAYS been GOP assertion that Democrats have a bigger history of fraud. That was always their argument, including when answering Democrat opposition to voter ID, that they are the biggest hypocrites. As a Democrat I openly admit, agree and apologize that the focus of the Party has been on getting votes and NOT on taking responsibility for them. That is one reason why I joined, is to uphold the goals of serving diverse people and interests which the Dem Party claims, and actually trying to get this to happen by promoting localized solutions, instead of just going for the votes and losing the goals.
> 
> To be fair, I find the complaints against GOP abusing deregulation to let corporations run amok at taxpayers expense ALSO TRUE.
> So I go after both parties, using the Constitution to hold both party members accountable for correcting the costs of their policies.
> The Greens are the most honest about this, plus they promote solutions that accommodate the good things about both parties.
> So I voted Green while I support both Democrats and Republicans in using their party networks and resources to fix their own problems and fund their own policies; to correct the worst weaknesses and problems in both platforms, and apply restitution owed to taxpayers to building the solutions and promoting the strongest ideals that both parties advocate for.  All parties need to do this.
Click to expand...



How many people have been caught or convicted of voter fraud?  Not many, maybe one or two.  Republicans are doing whatever they can to stem the tide of poor and minorities voting against them.  They know from experience that  the republicans owe allegiance to the very wealthy only, period.  If we are going to change a long standing practice of voting, lets change the law and give people ample time to adjust somewhat like what was done with the needing a passport to travel to Mexico.   GOP asserts that dems vote illegally but have no proof that I know of.  Florida and other traditional red states with republican governors pretend there are illegal voters lurking everywhere although they've never been able to prove it.  Republicans know they are becoming obsolete and rather than change with the times they would rather resort to dirty tricks.  I too see problems with the Democrats but practically speaking we have only two parties so I will side with the one more likely to give consideration to all  people, not the few and mostly very wealthy..

I
Couple links below showing it's GOP vs.  minority groups that are not likely to vote republican.  If you have any proof of dems pulling fast ones like this post it.


Who Can Vote? - A News21 2012 National Project

PolitiFact Florida | Bill Nelson compares Rick Scott's voter purge with a 2000 attempt

Floridas Felonious Voting Trap - COLORLINES


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why not just issue an Executive Order that the Democrat wins every election with a Democrat running?*
> 
> That's thawillathapeepul, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to, silly - we have the overwhelming support of the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that any day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you would, but you didn't get that.  You got slightly over half of the registered voters that voted.
Click to expand...



Over 3,000,000 more votes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman's extreme hostility is not based on "free and fair elections", which were held, but that a bad man like West was defeated.  We want the best man in the job, not simply the one from our Republican Party.  Many in Congress do not represent the principles of the Republican Party: both West and his supporter daveman fit the bill.

And since daveman is an extremist, while I am mainstream Republican, daveman's opinion does not matter.



daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is simply an isolated far wack extremist beyond the horizon on the right: weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> You've dug yourself quite a hole there, boy.
> 
> Of course, it was inevitable.  The charade that you're a "mainstream Republican" is simply too hard to maintain while you also espouse liberal beliefs.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'd ask you to explain what's so extremist about wanting free and fair elections, but we both know you realize the hole you've dug yourself into, and will merely spout your desperate and laughable charges that I'm an extremist yet again.
> 
> The only people buying that are your fellow leftists.  Normal people see it as bullshit.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

that is exactly what some people want you to think.  If you really do care about the integrity of the vote look at my posts from when I first swtarted here.  I linked to many examples of voter fraud through the years and yet we have still had the same system in place, even with proof of major fraud in certain elections that have gone down.  Even have posts to where Congress had to do an investigation because the SOE's didn't do anything about it.  One in which over 700 Illegal votes were cast in a Congressional race in just one county in California.  Once again, if you carth that your vote could be wiped out by vote fraud then you will go find those posts and quit stating it doesn't happen. 





jasonnfree said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The party of voter suppression crying about  voter  irregularity.   Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Jason: The counties that had voter ID enforced did not have these issues.
> So it appears the GOP is RIGHT about pushing for voter ID to prevent or deter fraud.
> 
> If the Dems have issues with minorities and elderly not having help to make sure their IDs are accessible to vote with, maybe the party should TAKE RESPONSIBILITY for all the people they are canvassing to vote, instead of just handing out beer and obamaphones.
> 
> I have no problem with multiple language ballots and assistance, which would increase the responsibility on multiethnic community centers and outreach to provide educational and logistic support. This is good for democracy, and I totally support my fellow Democrats in using their party resources and network to provide those services on a REGULAR basis (not just election times) so that people CAN ALL BE UNDER a voter ID program without issue or fear of exclusion or discrimination.  Why is this a bad thing? Why not meet the goal as good?
> 
> P.S. About voter suppression/fraud, it has ALWAYS been GOP assertion that Democrats have a bigger history of fraud. That was always their argument, including when answering Democrat opposition to voter ID, that they are the biggest hypocrites. As a Democrat I openly admit, agree and apologize that the focus of the Party has been on getting votes and NOT on taking responsibility for them. That is one reason why I joined, is to uphold the goals of serving diverse people and interests which the Dem Party claims, and actually trying to get this to happen by promoting localized solutions, instead of just going for the votes and losing the goals.
> 
> To be fair, I find the complaints against GOP abusing deregulation to let corporations run amok at taxpayers expense ALSO TRUE.
> So I go after both parties, using the Constitution to hold both party members accountable for correcting the costs of their policies.
> The Greens are the most honest about this, plus they promote solutions that accommodate the good things about both parties.
> So I voted Green while I support both Democrats and Republicans in using their party networks and resources to fix their own problems and fund their own policies; to correct the worst weaknesses and problems in both platforms, and apply restitution owed to taxpayers to building the solutions and promoting the strongest ideals that both parties advocate for.  All parties need to do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have been caught or convicted of voter fraud?  Not many, maybe one or two.  Republicans are doing whatever they can to stem the tide of poor and minorities voting against them.  They know from experience that  the republicans owe allegiance to the very wealthy only, period.  If we are going to change a long standing practice of voting, lets change the law and give people ample time to adjust somewhat like what was done with the needing a passport to travel to Mexico.   GOP asserts that dems vote illegally but have no proof that I know of.  Florida and other traditional red states with republican governors pretend there are illegal voters lurking everywhere although they've never been able to prove it.  Republicans know they are becoming obsolete and rather than change with the times they would rather resort to dirty tricks.  I too see problems with the Democrats but practically speaking we have only two parties so I will side with the one more likely to give consideration to all  people, not the few and mostly very wealthy..
> 
> I
> Couple links below showing it's GOP vs.  minority groups that are not likely to vote republican.  If you have any proof of dems pulling fast ones like this post it.
> 
> 
> Who Can Vote? - A News21 2012 National Project
> 
> PolitiFact Florida | Bill Nelson compares Rick Scott's voter purge with a 2000 attempt
> 
> Floridas Felonious Voting Trap - COLORLINES
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

depotoo, voter fraud is not a systemic matter simply a criminal one.  In the few cases where it occurs, punish the criminals harshly.


----------



## depotoo

JakeStarkey said:


> depotoo, voter fraud is not a systemic matter simply a criminal one.  In the few cases where it occurs, punish the criminals harshly.



Jake, you haven't taken the time to actually research and study it.  It happens every day.  One of the biggest problems with prosecuting is you have to catch them.  Do you know what an onerous process it is to catch even one?  Think about it.  Every single signature would also have to be checked, every single address.  And even then you can't tell if your vote was actually recorded correctly.  There is nothing to confirm how you voted after the fact.  None.  
Did you happen to go look at my links?  Besides the CA fraud I mentioned in my other post did you know that in 1982 a grand jury later determined that Adlai Stevenson had unwittingly benefited from some 100,000 illegal ballots that had been cast in Chicago in the gubernatorial election?
Don't ever tell me it is not a problem.  There needs to be safe guards put in place to eliminate the most likely routes of fraud.  Personally I think each machine or precinct needs to be assigned random numbers which when you vote you are given one by that machine which is then tied to that vote, whithout ever assigning the name to the number but the number is then  tied to that vote.  If you have questions as to how your vote was recorded, or they suspect fraud you can then verify your vote through that number.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to, silly - we have the overwhelming support of the American people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that any day!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would, but you didn't get that.  You got slightly over half of the registered voters that voted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,000,000 more votes.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  No mandate.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman's extreme hostility is not based on "free and fair elections", which were held, but that a bad man like West was defeated.  We want the best man in the job, not simply the one from our Republican Party.  Many in Congress do not represent the principles of the Republican Party: both West and his supporter daveman fit the bill.
> 
> And since daveman is an extremist, while I am mainstream Republican, daveman's opinion does not matter.


You are a liar.  That's all you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is the personfication of 'bias': from dictionary.com ~ a particular tendency or inclination, especially one that prevents unprejudiced consideration of a question; prejudice

daveman is an extremist of mean-spiritedness who has created a certain justification without merit that biases him against the mainstream.  He is simply an ill-mannered reactionary.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman is the personfication of 'bias': from dictionary.com ~ a particular tendency or inclination, especially one that prevents unprejudiced consideration of a question; prejudice
> 
> daveman is an extremist of mean-spiritedness who has created a certain justification without merit that biases him against the mainstream.  He is simply an ill-mannered reactionary.


Still waiting for you to explain how insisting on fair and accurate elections is "extremism".


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman has not show how West's election was unfair.  Hmmmm?  Until he does, he is such a poseur boy.



daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is the personfication of 'bias': from dictionary.com ~ a particular tendency or inclination, especially one that prevents unprejudiced consideration of a question; prejudice
> 
> daveman is an extremist of mean-spiritedness who has created a certain justification without merit that biases him against the mainstream.  He is simply an ill-mannered reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to explain how insisting on fair and accurate elections is "extremism".
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman has not show how West's election was unfair.  Hmmmm?  Until he does, he is such a poseur boy.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is the personfication of 'bias': from dictionary.com ~ a particular tendency or inclination, especially one that prevents unprejudiced consideration of a question; prejudice
> 
> daveman is an extremist of mean-spiritedness who has created a certain justification without merit that biases him against the mainstream.  He is simply an ill-mannered reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to explain how insisting on fair and accurate elections is "extremism".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


guess what?  One precinct had 7 registered voters yet 900 voted.  
This thing is getting really sticky.  Also last card could not be read.  Attorneys for West have headed to the courthouse.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman has not show how West's election was unfair.  Hmmmm?  Until he does, he is such a poseur boy.



My goodness, but you're retarded.  That's what this whole thread has been about, you leftist boot-licker.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman poseur is merely davying.

No unfair election.  End of story.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman poseur is merely davying.
> 
> No unfair election.  End of story.


Yes, Fakey, you're already on record as believing the process doesn't matter as long as the Democrat wins.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would, but you didn't get that.  You got slightly over half of the registered voters that voted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,000,000 more votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  No mandate.
Click to expand...

HUGE mandate.


----------



## Dot Com

yeah davemen. There IS a mandate


----------



## Bass v 2.0

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman has not show how West's election was unfair.  Hmmmm?  Until he does, he is such a poseur boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, but you're retarded.  That's what this whole thread has been about, you leftist boot-licker.
Click to expand...


Insults and arguing is all you have? I forgot, the goal of far rightards isn't to prove anything with facts, its solely to fight, argue and attempt to frustrate the opponent.





You flunk.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are accusing me of what you believe?

You are the cheater, daveman, trying to cheat West's opponent of an election.  

I have no problem with the county board calling the re-count, because it has the legal right to do so.

All you can do  is lie and whine as all extreme rightists do.



daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman poseur is merely davying.
> 
> No unfair election.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Fakey, you're already on record as believing the process doesn't matter as long as the Democrat wins.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the article, either.
> 
> Is reading just to _haaaaard_ for leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have loved to read since I was a kid. But it has to be something interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you value democracy, you'll be glad to read that Murphy's injunction against the full recount failed.
Click to expand...


Oh, bull!!! The final tally was in Murphys favor and the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount. 

In other words, there is no reason to keep recounting!!! Nothing to justify it.


----------



## depotoo

..





> UPDATE 1:47 P.M.: West going to court &#8212; Will contest certification &#8211; From &#8220;a source close to Allen West&#8221; ...
> St Lucie missed the deadline for certification, so automatically the previous results are what go to the Secretary of State for final certification.
> 
> Our attorneys are seeing if it&#8217;s possible (today) to get an emergency extension of the deadline.
> 
> We have until Nov 30 (10 days) to contest the election in Talahassee, and then there would be a hearing scheduled in December.
> 
> Of course, the Secretary of State may decide to NOT certify the results because of the discrepancies -and we have yet to see the results of the auditor&#8217;s report which may recommend a retabulation.
> 
> Just as background, one precinct has 7 voters registered and yet recorded about 900 votes. That&#8217;s a 13,000 percent turnout.
> 
> Clearly, something is amiss.


----------



## mamooth

The recount of the early votes is done, and Murphy gained votes. 

St. Lucie recount results shows Murphy still ahead of West

For the honest people, it's over. It's not within the recount margin, and there is zero evidence of anything illegal going on. There is no legal basis for West to keep challenging the results. He can try, but his lawsuits will be tossed, and it will be clear he's just attempting bullying and rabble-rousing -- that is, cheating -- to try and overturn the election results.

Anyways, if Dave has been honest in his claims, he'll declare Murphy the winner now, and apologize for his days of debunked-by-the-facts lies about how the Democrats were engaging in fraud.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman, this is how the process works.  Your guy failed to overturn a fair election.


----------



## depotoo

mamooth said:


> The recount of the early votes is done, and Murphy gained votes.
> 
> St. Lucie recount results shows Murphy still ahead of West
> 
> For the honest people, it's over. It's not within the recount margin, and there is zero evidence of anything illegal going on. There is no legal basis for West to keep challenging the results. He can try, but his lawsuits will be tossed, and it will be clear he's just attempting bullying and rabble-rousing -- that is, cheating -- to try and overturn the election results.
> 
> Anyways, if Dave has been honest in his claims, he'll declare Murphy the winner now, and apologize for his days of debunked-by-the-facts lies about how the Democrats were engaging in fraud.



actually that was from the original early recount they had to go with, along with some other votes they had to hand count, from what I am hearing, due to their not being able to complete the total early voting recount due to a card that was corrupt right at the end.   Thus why my post above.


----------



## JoeB131

Bass v 2.0 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman has not show how West's election was unfair.  Hmmmm?  Until he does, he is such a poseur boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, but you're retarded.  That's what this whole thread has been about, you leftist boot-licker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults and arguing is all you have? I forgot, the goal of far rightards isn't to prove anything with facts, its solely to fight, argue and attempt to frustrate the opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You flunk.
Click to expand...


There are a lot of conservatives here who come here with facts and good arguments. 

Let's not tar them all with the Dave Brush.


----------



## LoneLaugher

JoeB131 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, but you're retarded.  That's what this whole thread has been about, you leftist boot-licker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insults and arguing is all you have? I forgot, the goal of far rightards isn't to prove anything with facts, its solely to fight, argue and attempt to frustrate the opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You flunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of conservatives here who come here with facts and good arguments.
> 
> Let's not tar them all with the Dave Brush.
Click to expand...



There are? A lot?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Quite a few.  daveman is not one of them.





LoneLaugher said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults and arguing is all you have? I forgot, the goal of far rightards isn't to prove anything with facts, its solely to fight, argue and attempt to frustrate the opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You flunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of conservatives here who come here with facts and good arguments.
> 
> Let's not tar them all with the Dave Brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are? A lot?
Click to expand...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Hmmmmmm. Can you name them.....or are there too many for that?


----------



## JakeStarkey

LoneLaugher, enjoy this year's victories.  You will have a few next year, and then the end of 14 is going to be an unhappy time for you.  I will save this and remind you at that time.


----------



## Greenbeard

mamooth said:


> The recount of the early votes is done, and Murphy gained votes.



Ouch.


----------



## EriktheRed

Guess Murphy was right to go to that freshman Congressman orientation after all, huh?


----------



## LoneLaugher

JakeStarkey said:


> LoneLaugher, enjoy this year's victories.  You will have a few next year, and then the end of 14 is going to be an unhappy time for you.  I will save this and remind you at that time.



Seems like you changed the subject. 

I find it interesting that you are making electoral predictions already....not really the way I had you figured. 

I am interested in knowing which of the conservative members here.....in your opinion....are in the habit of making thoughtful, fact-based contributions to the discussion.  

Thanks.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am not going to quarrel with a liberal homer about conservative qualities.

You will overreach, as all parties do, and I will remind you when the time comes.


----------



## LoneLaugher

JakeStarkey said:


> I am not going to quarrel with a liberal homer about conservative qualities.
> 
> You will overreach, as all parties do, and I will remind you when the time comes.



Strange. You said that there are quite a few. Please......name them so I can see for myself. Why are you being so evasive all of a sudden?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Not your concern, LoneLaugher.  You have no dog in this  hunt.  Run along.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Check you out.....trying to make people do stuff. How cute. 

You responded to my comment, jackass. That's my dog. You seem to be having trouble coming up with a few names. Would you like to amend your comment? Maybe the term is "a couple"?


----------



## JoeB131

LoneLaugher said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to quarrel with a liberal homer about conservative qualities.
> 
> You will overreach, as all parties do, and I will remind you when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange. You said that there are quite a few. Please......name them so I can see for myself. Why are you being so evasive all of a sudden?
Click to expand...


Jake couldn't give a straightfoward answer to save his life.


----------



## JakeStarkey

A couple of lefties worrying?  Hmmm?    The pendulum swings: always does.


----------



## LoneLaugher

What are you talking about?


----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## mamooth

From the Allen West campaign manager, as quoted in a previous post:



> Just as background, one precinct has 7 voters registered and yet recorded about 900 votes. Thats a 13,000 percent turnout.



http://www.slcelections.com/Pdf Docs/2012 General/rescan/GEMS SOVC REPORT.pdf

The only precinct with 7 registered voters, precinct 93, cast 12 cards, meaning 6 voters. None of the precincts anywhere were above 200% in card count (meaning 100% of RV).

The Allen West campaign is making crap up, firing up their base with fabricated stories of fraud. Given that the West campaign lies a lot, nothing they say should be trusted unless it's independently verified.


----------



## depotoo

mamooth said:


> From the Allen West campaign manager, as quoted in a previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as background, one precinct has 7 voters registered and yet recorded about 900 votes. Thats a 13,000 percent turnout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.slcelections.com/Pdf Docs/2012 General/rescan/GEMS SOVC REPORT.pdf
> 
> The only precinct with 7 registered voters, precinct 93, cast 12 cards, meaning 6 voters. None of the precincts anywhere were above 200% in card count (meaning 100% of RV).
> 
> The Allen West campaign is making crap up, firing up their base with fabricated stories of fraud. Given that the West campaign lies a lot, nothing they say should be trusted unless it's independently verified.
Click to expand...


actually the new counts were not posted.


----------



## JoeB131

Keep telling yourself Colonel Batshit still has a chance. 

All the other defeated teabaggers have already conceded ungracefully.


----------



## Black_Label

The recount is showing West getting spanked even harder that he did before 

Rep. Allen West loses more ground to challenger after recount | The Raw Story


----------



## Dot Com

When is he going to man-up? 

After a Recount, Allen West Loses Even Harder - Yahoo! News


----------



## JakeStarkey

"We are still evaluating how to handle this," West campaign manager Tim Edson said. "It's a unique case."

No, it is not unique: West, thank heavens for America, lost.  After a Recount, Allen West Loses Even Harder - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dot Com

Time to accept reality
Allen West&#8217;s recount backfires


> MONDAY, NOV 19, 2012 08:49 AM EST
> After successfully getting the state to recount the votes in St. Lucie County in Florida, Allen West is now losing by an even wider margin than before &#8211; but he still won&#8217;t concede.


----------



## EriktheRed

JoeB131 said:


> Keep telling yourself Colonel Batshit still has a chance.
> 
> All the other defeated teabaggers have already conceded ungracefully.



In the meantime, *Congressman Pat Murphy* is doing orientation in Washington.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,000,000 more votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  No mandate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HUGE mandate.
Click to expand...

Nope.  No mandate.

Now whine some more about it.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> yeah davemen. There IS a mandate



And Dottie chimes in with his usual "YEAH!!"



No mandate.  Bush didn't have one, and Obama doesn't have one.


----------



## daveman

Bass v 2.0 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman has not show how West's election was unfair.  Hmmmm?  Until he does, he is such a poseur boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, but you're retarded.  That's what this whole thread has been about, you leftist boot-licker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insults and arguing is all you have? I forgot, the goal of far rightards isn't to prove anything with facts, its solely to fight, argue and attempt to frustrate the opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You flunk.
Click to expand...

I prove things with facts all the time.  Your problem is you hate facts.  That's why you're frustrated.  

You fail.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> You are accusing me of what you believe?
> 
> You are the cheater, daveman, trying to cheat West's opponent of an election.
> 
> I have no problem with the county board calling the re-count, because it has the legal right to do so.
> 
> All you can do  is lie and whine as all extreme rightists do.



Man, you leftists can't help but lie, can you?


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have loved to read since I was a kid. But it has to be something interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> If you value democracy, you'll be glad to read that Murphy's injunction against the full recount failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, bull!!! The final tally was in Murphys favor and the margin of victory was above the threshold for a recount.
> 
> In other words, there is no reason to keep recounting!!! Nothing to justify it.
Click to expand...


The election board seemed to think so.  You see, they believe that the definition of "fair election" ISN'T "an election that declares the Democrat the winner".

As I say, it's ironic that people who call themselves Democrats have such contempt for democracy.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman, this is how the process works.  Your guy failed to overturn a fair election.



"Fair election"?

Fair elections don't have 900 votes cast in precincts with only 7 registered voters, kid.

Allen West seeks hearing after opponent declares victory in congressional race - Miami-Dade - MiamiHerald.com

Edson said other problems arose this morning. The recount showed 900 voters cast ballots in precinct 93, where there are 7 registered voters, Edson said.

We have concerns here, Edson said. The results are raising more questions.

--

One lingering concern remains: the West teams request to view the poll sign-in sheets from election day. Edson said they had received some of those records from Palm Beach County and have not received the sign-in sheets  which voters sign went the vote  in St. Lucie County. Wests campaign wants to compare the number of signatures on the poll sign-in sheets to the computer tabulations.​
But Fakey doesn't give a shit about the voice of the people.  The Democrat "won", and he's made it quite clear that's all he cares about.


----------



## JakeStarkey

This has been explained to the far right wing nutsos like West and daveman.

America is served well by West's defeat.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> This has been explained to the far right wing nutsos like West and daveman.
> 
> America is served well by West's defeat.



When are you going to stop your ludicrous charade, kid?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Far righty wingnuts like you, daveman, make the rest of America look sane.

You are loony.


----------



## Dot Com

daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah davemen. There IS a mandate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dottie chimes in with his usual "YEAH!!"
> 
> 
> 
> No mandate.  Bush didn't have one, and Obama doesn't have one.
Click to expand...

lets stay on topic davemen V V V


Dot Com said:


> Time to accept reality
> Allen Wests recount backfires
> 
> 
> 
> MONDAY, NOV 19, 2012 08:49 AM EST
> After successfully getting the state to recount the votes in St. Lucie County in Florida, Allen West is now losing by an even wider margin than before  but he still wont concede.
Click to expand...


----------



## kiwiman127

Personally, I think that the far right is going to be the tomorrow's RINOs.


----------



## rightwinger

What is West waiting for?

Doesn't he realize he lost?


----------



## Old Rocks

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been explained to the far right wing nutsos like West and daveman.
> 
> America is served well by West's defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to stop your ludicrous charade, kid?
Click to expand...


LOL.  Once again, Daveboy demonstrates his lack of grip on reality. West has gone down in flames, an idiot demonstrating for all his idiocy.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  No mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  No mandate.
> 
> Now whine some more about it.
Click to expand...

"I earned capital in the campaign, political capital, and now I intend to spend it. It is my style."- Bush: 286 Kerry: 251


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman is melting down quite nicely in this thread.  

Must be the steady heat.


----------



## Dot Com

Come on Allen. Stop w/ the delaying.


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> daveman is melting down quite nicely in this thread.
> 
> Must be the steady heat.



Actually, it's kind of horrible to behold...


----------



## Flaylo

Dot Com said:


> Come on Allen. Stop w/ the delaying.



Delay is over, lol


Allen West concedes to Patrick Murphy - Alex Isenstadt - POLITICO.com

daveman has shitted his pants.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...est-concede-election-congress-murphy/1716375/


----------



## Dot Com

Flaylo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Allen. Stop w/ the delaying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delay is over, lol
> 
> 
> Allen West concedes to Patrick Murphy - Alex Isenstadt - POLITICO.com
> 
> daveman has shitted his pants.
> 
> Tea Party fave Allen West concedes defeat
Click to expand...


oh daaaveman  He's online too


----------



## JoeB131

Dot Com said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Allen. Stop w/ the delaying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delay is over, lol
> 
> 
> Allen West concedes to Patrick Murphy - Alex Isenstadt - POLITICO.com
> 
> daveman has shitted his pants.
> 
> Tea Party fave Allen West concedes defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh daaaveman  He's online too
Click to expand...


This thread will die a quick death....


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman will not have the American virtue of graciously admitting defeat.

This is why his kind must be driven from the party.


----------



## Synthaholic

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman will not have the American virtue of graciously admitting defeat.
> 
> This is why his kind must be driven from the party.


daveman is a part time American.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman will not have the American virtue of graciously admitting defeat.
> 
> This is why his kind must be driven from the party.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a part time American.
Click to expand...


Twinkie Daveman hates America 29 days a month, and often 30 days a month.  The only day that twinkie daveman loves his country is the day he gets his government pension check.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dick Tuck said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman will not have the American virtue of graciously admitting defeat.
> 
> This is why his kind must be driven from the party.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a part time American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twinkie Daveman hates America 29 days a month, and often 30 days a month.  The only day that twinkie daveman loves his country is the day he gets his government pension check.
Click to expand...

Yes, he loves his entitlement.


----------



## Dot Com

come on daveman. Well, its not surprising really. It appears West didn't even call Murphy (D) to concede either:

Allen West, Republican Congressman From Florida, Concedes 2 Weeks After The Election


> Murphy campaign manager Anthony Kusich said he was not aware of any concession call to his candidate, simply an e-mail that was publicly distributed. In his own statement, Murphy said he was "humbled by Congressman West's gracious concession" and eager to get to work on behalf of all voters.


----------



## JakeStarkey

A true American calls the winner and concedes gracefully.

The day West took of his uniform is the day he stopped serving his country in every good and gracious way.

Now he is simply toxic.


----------



## Plasmaball

dave is going to dave on this thread.


----------



## JoeB131

Dot Com said:


> come on daveman. Well, its not surprising really. It appears West didn't even call Murphy (D) to concede either:
> 
> Allen West, Republican Congressman From Florida, Concedes 2 Weeks After The Election
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy campaign manager Anthony Kusich said he was not aware of any concession call to his candidate, simply an e-mail that was publicly distributed. In his own statement, Murphy said he was "humbled by Congressman West's gracious concession" and eager to get to work on behalf of all voters.
Click to expand...


Amazing how classy Murphy is compared to how Classless Col Batguano is.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Or as clumsy as you, JoeB, to my class destruction of your points all through the campaign.

Hey, no need to thank me.  I am just that kind of guy.


----------



## Synthaholic

braveman is awfully quiet.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Or as clumsy as you, JoeB, to my class destruction of your points all through the campaign.
> 
> Hey, no need to thank me.  I am just that kind of guy.



I'm sorry, are you posting from that alternate reality where you didn't run away like a little sissy when I said your whole idealogical structure was based on Romney lying about what a douchebag he was?  

Because frankly, that's how I remember it.


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> braveman is awfully quiet.



did he lose track of this thread


----------



## JakeStarkey

JoeB then, in comparison, is Romney's unwanted twin is we are talking about the two lying form the get go?  You can't remember yesterday, JoeB.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or as clumsy as you, JoeB, to my class destruction of your points all through the campaign.
> 
> Hey, no need to thank me.  I am just that kind of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, are you posting from that alternate reality where you didn't run away like a little sissy when I said your whole idealogical structure was based on Romney lying about what a douchebag he was?
> 
> Because frankly, that's how I remember it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dot Com

how long before West (T-Party Repub) becomes a lobbyist?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yesterday?


----------



## daveman

Old Rocks said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been explained to the far right wing nutsos like West and daveman.
> 
> America is served well by West's defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to stop your ludicrous charade, kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  Once again, Daveboy demonstrates his lack of grip on reality. West has gone down in flames, an idiot demonstrating for all his idiocy.
Click to expand...


Roxy, you've made it quite clear that your definition of a fair election is "one that the Democrat wins".


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  No mandate.
> 
> Now whine some more about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I earned capital in the campaign, political capital, and now I intend to spend it. It is my style."- Bush: 286 Kerry: 251
Click to expand...

Is this where you expect me to say, "Oh, if Bush said he had a mandate, he did"?  

Not gonna happen.  He didn't.  Nor does Obama.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman is melting down quite nicely in this thread.
> 
> Must be the steady heat.


Note for the leftism impaired:

Pointing out Democrats' loathing of democracy is NOT "melting down".

We now return you to your regularly scheduled leftist retardery.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Allen. Stop w/ the delaying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delay is over, lol
> 
> 
> Allen West concedes to Patrick Murphy - Alex Isenstadt - POLITICO.com
> 
> daveman has shitted his pants.
> 
> Tea Party fave Allen West concedes defeat
Click to expand...

No, Dave hasn't.  

Yes, West lost.  Too bad, really.  He's a good conservative.  

Well, that district gets what they deserve, I suppose.  May the kid not be as full of fail as most Democrats.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman will not have the American virtue of graciously admitting defeat.


Ummm...you were saying?  




JakeStarkey said:


> This is why his kind must be driven from the party.


How you gonna do that, boy?  Come and take away my voter registration card?  



You got nothin', boy.  Nothin' but an overblown sense of your own power and a ridiculously transparent charade.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman will not have the American virtue of graciously admitting defeat.
> 
> This is why his kind must be driven from the party.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a part time American.
Click to expand...

See, that's just damned _stupid_.  I disagree with Obama's policies.  To you, that makes me less than patriotic, a semi-traitor.

You really need to get out of the Obama cult.  But then, you wouldn't really have any self-identity, would you?

Sad.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman will not have the American virtue of graciously admitting defeat.
> 
> This is why his kind must be driven from the party.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a part time American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twinkie Daveman hates America 29 days a month, and often 30 days a month.  The only day that twinkie daveman loves his country is the day he gets his government pension check.
Click to expand...


Yes, I hate this country so much I served in her armed forces for 20 years.  

Do you ever think before you post?  Scratch that -- do you ever think?

Because it looks like all you've got is emotion -- rage and hate.  Well, in your defense, however, I must say you're a leftist.  So that's to be expected.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a part time American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie Daveman hates America 29 days a month, and often 30 days a month.  The only day that twinkie daveman loves his country is the day he gets his government pension check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he loves his entitlement.
Click to expand...


The one I earned?  The one you chose not to?

Yes, I'm happy my nation is fulfilling her end of the contract I signed with her.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> braveman is awfully quiet.



Work, then school, tough guy.  

But you just keep claiming West's loss has me all broken up.  Your ridiculous claims are amusing.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPL7nN99jno]Gloom, Despair and Agony on Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> braveman is awfully quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did he lose track of this thread
Click to expand...


Obviously not, genius.


----------



## Zoom

daveman said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to stop your ludicrous charade, kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Once again, Daveboy demonstrates his lack of grip on reality. West has gone down in flames, an idiot demonstrating for all his idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roxy, you've made it quite clear that your definition of a fair election is "one that the Democrat wins".
Click to expand...


Daveman, how goes the re count?    My god you damn republicans lost BIG time.  This is comical.


----------



## daveman

Zoom said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Once again, Daveboy demonstrates his lack of grip on reality. West has gone down in flames, an idiot demonstrating for all his idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy, you've made it quite clear that your definition of a fair election is "one that the Democrat wins".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daveman, how goes the re count?    My god you damn republicans lost BIG time.  This is comical.
Click to expand...

"BIG time"?  Not really.  0.58% isn't BIG time.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> braveman is awfully quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did he lose track of this thread
Click to expand...

I'm sure he is very emotional right now.  Alternating between crying jags and seething rage.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dot Com said:


> how long before West (T-Party Repub) becomes a lobbyist?


FOXNEWS Contributor.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman will not have the American virtue of graciously admitting defeat.
> 
> This is why his kind must be driven from the party.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a part time American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, that's just damned _stupid_.  I disagree with Obama's policies.  To you, that makes me less than patriotic, a semi-traitor.
> 
> You really need to get out of the Obama cult.  But then, you wouldn't really have any self-identity, would you?
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...



No, this is what I mean by part-time American:







Also, things like not talking down the POTUS while on foreign soil, as wingnuts went batshit crazy over just a few years ago when the Dixie Chicks did it.

Also, things like not publicly hating every Democrat who served in the military.

Things like that, dave.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie Daveman hates America 29 days a month, and often 30 days a month.  The only day that twinkie daveman loves his country is the day he gets his government pension check.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he loves his entitlement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one I earned?  The one you chose not to?
> 
> Yes, I'm happy my nation is fulfilling her end of the contract I signed with her.
Click to expand...

But you don't care about the contracts with public service employees, right?


----------



## jasonnfree

daveman said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a part time American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie Daveman hates America 29 days a month, and often 30 days a month.  The only day that twinkie daveman loves his country is the day he gets his government pension check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I hate this country so much I served in her armed forces for 20 years.
> 
> Do you ever think before you post?  Scratch that -- do you ever think?
> 
> Because it looks like all you've got is emotion -- rage and hate.  Well, in your defense, however, I must say you're a leftist.  So that's to be expected.
Click to expand...


Twenty years in armed forces?   Getting a pension?  Nothing wrong with that but then why be on the same side that criticizes gov't workers?


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman's definition of Americanism is that of the far loony right.  Screw that.  A balanced mainstream America is what Americans need, not looniness.


----------



## JoeB131

Well, at my age, the memories a bit spotty... 

But I do remember you insisting UP AND DOWN that when Romney was president, he was going to show the Teabaggers and the Funditards who was boss by going around them and making deals with the democrats.  Even though in the campaign, he was kissing the rings of Trump, Limbaugh and every other inmate who has escaped the GOP Asylum.  

And you really thought this kind of mendacity was a virtue, apparently...  



JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB then, in comparison, is Romney's unwanted twin is we are talking about the two lying form the get go?  You can't remember yesterday, JoeB.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or as clumsy as you, JoeB, to my class destruction of your points all through the campaign.
> 
> Hey, no need to thank me.  I am just that kind of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, are you posting from that alternate reality where you didn't run away like a little sissy when I said your whole idealogical structure was based on Romney lying about what a douchebag he was?
> 
> Because frankly, that's how I remember it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

jasonnfree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie Daveman hates America 29 days a month, and often 30 days a month.  The only day that twinkie daveman loves his country is the day he gets his government pension check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I hate this country so much I served in her armed forces for 20 years.
> 
> Do you ever think before you post?  Scratch that -- do you ever think?
> 
> Because it looks like all you've got is emotion -- rage and hate.  Well, in your defense, however, I must say you're a leftist.  So that's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twenty years in armed forces?   Getting a pension?  Nothing wrong with that but then why be on the same side that criticizes gov't workers?
Click to expand...


Because that's different.. somehow.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are in your seventies, so your memory being faulty is understandable.

And nothing you have said has changed that you and daveman are joined at the hip as the Silly Twins of the board.



JoeB131 said:


> Well, at my age, the memories a bit spotty...
> 
> But I do remember you insisting UP AND DOWN that when Romney was president, he was going to show the Teabaggers and the Funditards who was boss by going around them and making deals with the democrats.  Even though in the campaign, he was kissing the rings of Trump, Limbaugh and every other inmate who has escaped the GOP Asylum.
> 
> And you really thought this kind of mendacity was a virtue, apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB then, in comparison, is Romney's unwanted twin is we are talking about the two lying form the get go?  You can't remember yesterday, JoeB.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, are you posting from that alternate reality where you didn't run away like a little sissy when I said your whole idealogical structure was based on Romney lying about what a douchebag he was?
> 
> Because frankly, that's how I remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> You are in your seventies, so your memory being faulty is understandable.
> 
> And nothing you have said has changed that you and daveman are joined at the hip as the Silly Twins of the board.



I've said a bunch of times I'm 50... but that's okay, man.  I know you need to deflect. 

So why do you think it was a good thing that Romney was a liar?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> braveman is awfully quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did he lose track of this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure he is very emotional right now.  Alternating between crying jags and seething rage.
Click to expand...


"Well, the trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so."

-- Ronald Reagan


Looks like Ronnie had you pegged, Synthia.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman is a part time American.
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's just damned _stupid_.  I disagree with Obama's policies.  To you, that makes me less than patriotic, a semi-traitor.
> 
> You really need to get out of the Obama cult.  But then, you wouldn't really have any self-identity, would you?
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is what I mean by part-time American:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, things like not talking down the POTUS while on foreign soil, as wingnuts went batshit crazy over just a few years ago when the Dixie Chicks did it.
> 
> Also, things like not publicly hating every Democrat who served in the military.
> 
> Things like that, dave.
Click to expand...

Ahhh.  Then you admit you're a part-time American, then.  Because you and the left did all of that when Bush was in office.


You remember when Bush was re-elected, liberals said we had to respect the President because he won the election?

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> [
> Ahhh.  Then you admit you're a part-time American, then.  Because you and the left did all of that when Bush was in office.
> 
> 
> You remember when Bush was re-elected, liberals said we had to respect the President because he won the election?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.



SInce Bush wasn't legitimately elected the first time, the second hardly counts... 

BUt it's okay, Dave. We know you are in shock from Colonel BatGuano conceding.


----------



## JakeStarkey

So why do daveman and JoeB have to keep lying from the extremist left and the extremist right?

That's what extremists do!


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> So why do daveman and JoeB have to keep lying from the extremist left and the extremist right?
> 
> That's what extremists do!



Jake, you keep dodging the question 

Since you admitted that Romney was a liar, why do you think Mendacity is a virtue?


----------



## JakeStarkey

There is no question that has not be settled by the election.  I understand that, but you and daveman do not.

Why are you liberal, JoeB?  Why do you keep lying?  Is that what liberals do?


----------



## Synthaholic

jasonnfree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie Daveman hates America 29 days a month, and often 30 days a month.  The only day that twinkie daveman loves his country is the day he gets his government pension check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I hate this country so much I served in her armed forces for 20 years.
> 
> Do you ever think before you post?  Scratch that -- do you ever think?
> 
> Because it looks like all you've got is emotion -- rage and hate.  Well, in your defense, however, I must say you're a leftist.  So that's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twenty years in armed forces?   Getting a pension?  Nothing wrong with that but then why be on the same side that criticizes gov't workers?
Click to expand...

braveman doesn't consider himself a government worker.  He sees himself as an American hero.


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I hate this country so much I served in her armed forces for 20 years.
> 
> Do you ever think before you post?  Scratch that -- do you ever think?
> 
> Because it looks like all you've got is emotion -- rage and hate.  Well, in your defense, however, I must say you're a leftist.  So that's to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty years in armed forces?   Getting a pension?  Nothing wrong with that but then why be on the same side that criticizes gov't workers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's different.. somehow.
Click to expand...

Touché!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's just damned _stupid_.  I disagree with Obama's policies.  To you, that makes me less than patriotic, a semi-traitor.
> 
> You really need to get out of the Obama cult.  But then, you wouldn't really have any self-identity, would you?
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is what I mean by part-time American:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, things like not talking down the POTUS while on foreign soil, as wingnuts went batshit crazy over just a few years ago when the Dixie Chicks did it.
> 
> Also, things like not publicly hating every Democrat who served in the military.
> 
> Things like that, dave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh.  Then you admit you're a part-time American, then.*  Because you and the left did all of that when Bush was in office.*
> 
> 
> You remember when Bush was re-elected, liberals said we had to respect the President because he won the election?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that the Left didn't support Bush after 9/11?  Are you insane or merely ignorant?  We already know that you are dishonest.


----------



## longknife

Sadly, Colonel West has conceded the race, congratulating his opponent in a gentlemanly manner, showing his good character.

I'm certain he will continue to be politically active and will do everything he can to further conservative and constitutional beliefs. He'll let his opponent take office to make a total fool of himself. If anything, Colonel West will establish an even bigger and broader base in which to gain re-election - if he so chooses.


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long before West (T-Party Repub) becomes a lobbyist?
> 
> 
> 
> FOXNEWS Contributor.
Click to expand...

Ah yes. Along w/ Turd Blosssom & Bible Spice 


daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he lose track of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he is very emotional right now.  Alternating between crying jags and seething rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Well, the trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so."
> 
> -- Ronald Reagan
> 
> 
> Looks like Ronnie had you pegged, Synthia.
Click to expand...

thats the best you got davemen after this colossal threadFAIL?  A Raygun quote? Really?   


longknife said:


> Sadly, Colonel West has conceded the race,* congratulating his opponent in a gentlemanly manner, *showing his good character.
> 
> I'm certain he will continue to be politically active and will do everything he can to further conservative and constitutional beliefs. He'll let his opponent take office to make a total fool of himself. If anything, Colonel West will establish an even bigger and broader base in which to gain re-election - if he so chooses.



you have a link for that skippy?


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> There is no question that has not be settled by the election.  I understand that, but you and daveman do not.
> 
> Why are you liberal, JoeB?  Why do you keep lying?  Is that what liberals do?



Guy, you do keep changng the subject.  

I asked you a straight up question. If Romney was a liar, why did you think that was a qualifier or a virtue?  

It's simple enough, man.  

Frankly, I'm not liberal or conservative... I'm a pragmatist.  I go with what works in the situation.  

Reagan was the right answer in 1980.  Romney was the wrong answer in 2012.  Simple enough.


----------



## thanatos144

To bad these progressives in this thread dont have a 8th of Wests honor and class.....


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he loves his entitlement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I earned?  The one you chose not to?
> 
> Yes, I'm happy my nation is fulfilling her end of the contract I signed with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you don't care about the contracts with public service employees, right?
Click to expand...

Having a contract does not mean it's not subject to change when the contract is up.  

My contract, however, expires upon my death.  You crying about it won't change a thing.


----------



## daveman

jasonnfree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie Daveman hates America 29 days a month, and often 30 days a month.  The only day that twinkie daveman loves his country is the day he gets his government pension check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I hate this country so much I served in her armed forces for 20 years.
> 
> Do you ever think before you post?  Scratch that -- do you ever think?
> 
> Because it looks like all you've got is emotion -- rage and hate.  Well, in your defense, however, I must say you're a leftist.  So that's to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twenty years in armed forces?   Getting a pension?  Nothing wrong with that but then why be on the same side that criticizes gov't workers?
Click to expand...

Because military personnel perform a Constitutionally-mandated function.

Bureaucrats administering some Dem vote-buying scheme entitlement giveaway?

Not so much.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman's definition of Americanism is that of the far loony right.  Screw that.  A balanced mainstream America is what Americans need, not looniness.



Eat shit, you stupid kid.  You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> So why do daveman and JoeB have to keep lying from the extremist left and the extremist right?
> 
> That's what extremists do!


I don't have to lie, boy.  I'm not some leftist retard claiming to be a mainstream Republican.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I hate this country so much I served in her armed forces for 20 years.
> 
> Do you ever think before you post?  Scratch that -- do you ever think?
> 
> Because it looks like all you've got is emotion -- rage and hate.  Well, in your defense, however, I must say you're a leftist.  So that's to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty years in armed forces?   Getting a pension?  Nothing wrong with that but then why be on the same side that criticizes gov't workers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> braveman doesn't consider himself a government worker.  He sees himself as an American hero.
Click to expand...

Really?  When did I ever say that?

Oh, that's right -- never.

It's really not my problem that you're uncomfortable whenever my service is mentioned.  You should have joined when you had the chance.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is what I mean by part-time American:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, things like not talking down the POTUS while on foreign soil, as wingnuts went batshit crazy over just a few years ago when the Dixie Chicks did it.
> 
> Also, things like not publicly hating every Democrat who served in the military.
> 
> Things like that, dave.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh.  Then you admit you're a part-time American, then.*  Because you and the left did all of that when Bush was in office.*
> 
> 
> You remember when Bush was re-elected, liberals said we had to respect the President because he won the election?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the Left didn't support Bush after 9/11?  Are you insane or merely ignorant?  We already know that you are dishonest.
Click to expand...

For about two weeks.

Then you retards when all BDS again.

You should know -- you were one of them.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, the trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so."
> 
> -- Ronald Reagan
> 
> 
> Looks like Ronnie had you pegged, Synthia.
> 
> 
> 
> thats the best you got davemen after this colossal threadFAIL?  A Raygun quote? Really?
Click to expand...


He had you nailed, too.


----------



## EriktheRed

thanatos144 said:


> To bad these progressives in this thread dont have a 8th of Wests honor and class.....


----------



## RosieS

daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, the trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so."
> 
> -- Ronald Reagan
> 
> 
> Looks like Ronnie had you pegged, Synthia.
> 
> 
> 
> thats the best you got davemen after this colossal threadFAIL?  A Raygun quote? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had you nailed, too.
Click to expand...


Yeah I see what you mean, Synth. Medication is totally useless on this one.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh.  Then you admit you're a part-time American, then.*  Because you and the left did all of that when Bush was in office.*
> 
> 
> You remember when Bush was re-elected, liberals said we had to respect the President because he won the election?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the Left didn't support Bush after 9/11?  Are you insane or merely ignorant?  *We already know that you are dishonest.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For about two weeks.
> 
> Then you retards when all BDS again.
> 
> You should know -- you were one of them.
Click to expand...


Like I said: dishonest.


----------



## mamooth

thanatos144 said:


> To bad these progressives in this thread dont have a 8th of Wests honor and class.....



So do you worship all REMFs, or just Republican REMFs like West?

West, of course, made his REMFhood worse by demanding a boonie walk to put on his resume. Which he totally messed up, resulting in his booting from the army. Unless you've been trained to command infantry, you have no freakin' business commanding infantry. Heck, I knew that, which is specifically why I turned down a Guard commission that would have had me commanding infantry.


----------



## Dot Com

davemen won't own up to West's loss . Sad that. Why did he start this thread if he has no comment on the outcome? What say you?


----------



## daveman

RosieS said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats the best you got davemen after this colossal threadFAIL?  A Raygun quote? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had you nailed, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I see what you mean, Synth. Medication is totally useless on this one.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

Good Gaea, why the hell would I _want_ to think -- sorry, wrong word -- _feel_ like you guys?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the Left didn't support Bush after 9/11?  Are you insane or merely ignorant?  *We already know that you are dishonest.*
> 
> 
> 
> For about two weeks.
> 
> Then you retards when all BDS again.
> 
> You should know -- you were one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said: dishonest.
Click to expand...


Uh huh.  I was there, dood.  I saw what I saw...and it doesn't agree with your claims.  

Some on the left were _happy_ that we were attacked.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> davemen won't own up to West's loss . Sad that. Why did he start this thread if he has no comment on the outcome? What say you?



I say you're a moron.  



daveman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Allen. Stop w/ the delaying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delay is over, lol
> 
> 
> Allen West concedes to Patrick Murphy - Alex Isenstadt - POLITICO.com
> 
> daveman has shitted his pants.
> 
> Tea Party fave Allen West concedes defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Dave hasn't.
> 
> *Yes, West lost.*  Too bad, really.  He's a good conservative.
> 
> Well, that district gets what they deserve, I suppose.  May the kid not be as full of fail as most Democrats.
Click to expand...


----------



## mamooth

So, we see no apology from Dave for all the phony allegations of Democratic vote fraud that he joyfully repeated as gospel truth.

But then, that's kind of the point of being a Republican, the way it gives you an unlimited license to behave badly. After all, Dave only lied about the dirty liberals. By the sacred Republican moral relativism code, it's always okay to lie about liberals, and getting caught in the act never requires any regret or apology. By the same sacred Republican moral relativism code, it's also acceptible to use lies to attempt to steal an election, and to scream hatred at the people who prevented the election theft.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> So, we see no apology from Dave for all the phony allegations of Democratic vote fraud that he joyfully repeated as gospel truth.
> 
> But then, that's kind of the point of being a Republican, the way it gives you an unlimited license to behave badly. After all, Dave only lied about the dirty liberals. By the sacred Republican moral relativism code, it's always okay to lie about liberals, and getting caught in the act never requires any regret or apology. By the same sacred Republican moral relativism code, it's also acceptible to use lies to attempt to steal an election, and to scream hatred at the people who prevented the election theft.


Have I mentioned that you're a retard?

Because, really -- you are.


----------



## rightwinger

Poor LTC West

His recount had him losing by more votes


----------



## Dot Com

the last race result/icing on the cake in the colossal GOP 2012 electoral FAIL brought to you by daveman


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> the last race result/icing on the cake in the colossal GOP 2012 electoral FAIL brought to you by daveman



Ahem.


----------



## rightwinger

Allen West

Worst Congressman in history.....one and done

Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress


----------



## Article 15

rightwinger said:


> Allen West
> 
> Worst Congressman in history.....one and done
> 
> Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress



It was obvious to anyone not mainlining rightwing nut koolaid that West had no chance at winning a recount and was in essence just throwing a tantrum because he lost.


----------



## Dot Com

TeaPartySamurai must be crestfallen but we won't know because she's not supposed to be here posting until after January 20th because of a wager.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

mamooth said:


> So, we see no apology from Dave for all the phony allegations of Democratic vote fraud that he joyfully repeated as gospel truth.
> 
> But then, that's kind of the point of being a Republican, the way it gives you an unlimited license to behave badly. After all, Dave only lied about the dirty liberals. By the sacred Republican moral relativism code, it's always okay to lie about liberals, and getting caught in the act never requires any regret or apology. By the same sacred Republican moral relativism code, it's also acceptable to use lies to attempt to steal an election, and to scream hatred at the people who prevented the election theft.



The OP goes above and beyond simply being a blind partisan hack, in that he spends all this time and effort in a failed and pathetic effort supporting a truly reprehensible and undeserving candidate.


----------



## L.K.Eder

allen west could have been gracious in defeat, but it seems he is not capable.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> Allen West
> 
> Worst Congressman in history.....one and done
> 
> Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress



22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".

Moron.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we see no apology from Dave for all the phony allegations of Democratic vote fraud that he joyfully repeated as gospel truth.
> 
> But then, that's kind of the point of being a Republican, the way it gives you an unlimited license to behave badly. After all, Dave only lied about the dirty liberals. By the sacred Republican moral relativism code, it's always okay to lie about liberals, and getting caught in the act never requires any regret or apology. By the same sacred Republican moral relativism code, it's also acceptable to use lies to attempt to steal an election, and to scream hatred at the people who prevented the election theft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP goes above and beyond simply being a blind partisan hack, in that he spends all this time and effort in a failed and pathetic effort supporting a truly reprehensible and undeserving candidate.
Click to expand...

Whereas if I was a fellow Obamabot, I'd be your BFF.  



Run along, Jonesy.


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 
> Worst Congressman in history.....one and done
> 
> Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...


west 2 years in congress, fails to win a second term + lameman pouting pissing and whining = hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> allen west could have been gracious in defeat, but it seems he is not capable.



What was ungracious about his concession speech?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 
> Worst Congressman in history.....one and done
> 
> Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...


Kicked his ass out

Couldn't hack it. 

Making LTC is not a big deal unless you are Republican


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 
> Worst Congressman in history.....one and done
> 
> Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> west 2 years in congress, fails to win a second term + lameman pouting pissing and whining = hahahahahahahahahaha
Click to expand...

You must have me confused with someone else.  

But then, leftists have only a tenuous grasp on reality.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 
> Worst Congressman in history.....one and done
> 
> Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kicked his ass out
> 
> Couldn't hack it.
Click to expand...

Can you find a copy of his discharge?

Oh, wait, no, you can't.  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.


rightwinger said:


> Making LTC is not a big deal unless you are Republican


What rank did you achieve?


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked his ass out
> 
> Couldn't hack it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you find a copy of his discharge?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, you can't. * He wasn't discharged.  He retired.*
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making LTC is not a big deal unless you are Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rank did you achieve?
Click to expand...


wink....wink


----------



## RosieS

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked his ass out
> 
> Couldn't hack it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you find a copy of his discharge?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, you can't.  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making LTC is not a big deal unless you are Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rank did you achieve?
Click to expand...


Allen West misconduct incident in Army targeted in new Patrick Murphy attack ad

Regards from Rosie


----------



## L.K.Eder

west did not lose the election, he just wanted to spend more time with his family.


----------



## Greenbeard

Why is this loser still being talked about?

There's a long waiting list for one-term nobodies to get into the dustbin of history.


----------



## Dot Com

daveman still bumping his thread even after his candidate gets dressed-down (military-term  ) at the polls


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked his ass out
> 
> Couldn't hack it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find a copy of his discharge?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, you can't. * He wasn't discharged.  He retired.*
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making LTC is not a big deal unless you are Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rank did you achieve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wink....wink
Click to expand...

So...you got nothing.

And you ducked the question:  What rank did you achieve?


----------



## daveman

RosieS said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked his ass out
> 
> Couldn't hack it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find a copy of his discharge?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, you can't.  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making LTC is not a big deal unless you are Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rank did you achieve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allen West misconduct incident in Army targeted in new Patrick Murphy attack ad
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

So?  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.  Honorably.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> daveman still bumping his thread even after his candidate gets dressed-down (military-term  ) at the polls


He can't be my candidate; I don't live in that district, or even than state.

Meanwhile, I can't help but notice that you're avoiding this:



daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> davemen won't own up to West's loss . Sad that. Why did he start this thread if he has no comment on the outcome? What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say you're a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delay is over, lol
> 
> 
> Allen West concedes to Patrick Murphy - Alex Isenstadt - POLITICO.com
> 
> daveman has shitted his pants.
> 
> Tea Party fave Allen West concedes defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Dave hasn't.
> 
> *Yes, West lost.*  Too bad, really.  He's a good conservative.
> 
> Well, that district gets what they deserve, I suppose.  May the kid not be as full of fail as most Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find a copy of his discharge?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, you can't. * He wasn't discharged.  He retired.*
> 
> What rank did you achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wink....wink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you got nothing.
> 
> And you ducked the question:  What rank did you achieve?
Click to expand...


Now what possible bearing would that have on my ability to assess the midocre career of one Allen West?


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> wink....wink
> 
> 
> 
> So...you got nothing.
> 
> And you ducked the question:  What rank did you achieve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now what possible bearing would that have on my ability to assess the midocre career of one Allen West?
Click to expand...

Leftist hypocrisy is funny.  When John Kerry is criticized for his activities after Vietnam, we're told in no uncertain terms that we're not allowed to criticize an honorable veteran.

Then you criticize West, who retired honorably, because you don't think he was promoted enough.  

That about cover it?


----------



## Katzndogz

It is a commentary on what this nation has become that an action by a military leader to save the lives of his unit is such a horrible thing.   West would have been honorable, by leftist standards, had he just let them walk into an ambush and been slaughtered to the last.


----------



## Zoom

West was a dishonerable man who got out of the miltary by the skin of his teeth.  He was "asked" to retire.  It was either retire or face a courts martial.  

Of course the right admires him.  Piece of shit.


----------



## Katzndogz

I can see why the left despises West.  He saved the lives of his men and scared a terrorist shitless.   If that's not a person worth the left's hatred, nothing is.    Maybe Alan West understands that now.   The country he THOUGHT he was fighting for no longer exists.  Now, the heroes are those who are complicit in the deaths of other Americans.  West would have gotten a medal for a job well done had the men in that unit been killed to the last one.   That's what was supposed to happen.  He wasn't supposed to come in, frighten a jihadist, and thwart the plan.


----------



## Black_Label

Katzndogz said:


> I can see why the left despises West.  He saved the lives of his men and scared a terrorist shitless.   If that's not a person worth the left's hatred, nothing is.    Maybe Alan West understands that now.   The country he THOUGHT he was fighting for no longer exists.  Now, the heroes are those who are complicit in the deaths of other Americans.  West would have gotten a medal for a job well done had the men in that unit been killed to the last one.   That's what was supposed to happen.  He wasn't supposed to come in, frighten a jihadist, and thwart the plan.



West is an ultra right wing, america hating piece of shit that should have been court marshaled and thrown in jail.


----------



## rightwinger

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you got nothing.
> 
> And you ducked the question:  What rank did you achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what possible bearing would that have on my ability to assess the midocre career of one Allen West?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist hypocrisy is funny.  When John Kerry is criticized for his activities after Vietnam, we're told in no uncertain terms that we're not allowed to criticize an honorable veteran.
> 
> Then you criticize West, who retired honorably, because you don't think he was promoted enough.
> 
> That about cover it?
Click to expand...


Commiserating swift boating now Dave?  What a hypocrite

John Kerry was a war hero, Allen West was a borderline war criminal

West took the cowards way out and chose resignation over courts martial


----------



## Synthaholic

L.K.Eder said:


> allen west could have been gracious in defeat, but it seems he is not capable.


Bring back titty-girl!


----------



## Synthaholic

L.K.Eder said:


> *allen west could have been gracious in defeat, but it seems he is not capable*.



Wingnuts weave a common thread.


----------



## RosieS

Rep. Allen West Embodies 'Conduct Unbecoming'

St. Lucie County voters had more info to go on concerning West than N. Broward voters did in 2010. Unlike rightwingnuts here, the real voters actually took facts about West under consideration and voted accordingly. 

FL voters often get local races right - even when a conservative wins. Allen West is a deeply flawed man and therefore a one-termer in the US House.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## theDoctorisIn

daveman said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find a copy of his discharge?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, you can't.  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.
> 
> What rank did you achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West misconduct incident in Army targeted in new Patrick Murphy attack ad
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.  Honorably.
Click to expand...


Just like Richard Nixon.


----------



## Dot Com

like I said, can't wait to see what job he'll get to carry him through to the next election cycle.


----------



## Againsheila

daveman said:


> TRR: Allen West Seeks Recount Amid Growing Vote Count Scandal
> The race for Floridas 18th Congressional district has taken an ugly turn, with charges of incompetence, illegal activity and possible fraud on the part of local election officials. Democratic challenger Patrick Murphy has declared victory with an apparent 160,328 votes to West's 157,872. However, serious questions arose immediately about the integrity of the vote count, especially in St. Lucie County. On election night incumbent Republican Allen West had maintained a district-wide lead of nearly 2000 votes until St. Lucie County Supervisor of Elections Gertrude Walker inexplicably recounted thousands of early ballots, resulting in 4,400 vote shift to the challenger. Observers on the scene say the process is biased and the election results are fatally compromised. Mr. West is asking a court to impound the ballots and order a recount.
> 
> --
> 
> We are not getting to observe the vote count, he said. Mr. Shapiro has been overseeing the process at the Riveria Beach vote tabulation center. Temporary workers are helping the local staff oversee the count of absentee ballots, those damaged by voting machines, and ballots in which the three pages have become separated. They are making new ballots to replace the damaged ones, and are required to mark them with the same votes. Florida law allows observers to be present but they are being blocked from making sure the ballots are marked accurately.
> A physical barrier had been erected making it impossible for the observers to see what was going on. After repeated objections, the observers were allowed to stand behind the people reproducing the ballots. But then the ballot workers blocked their view. Half of the people reproducing the ballots are crowding together, Mr. Shapiro said, to make it impossible for anyone to see what they are doing. He added that there is a sense that since they spend so much time obstructing our view they are not reproducing [the ballots] correctly.
> An elderly man who stood up to try to get a better look at the ballots was ordered to sit down. When he asked why, Palm Beach County Elections Supervisor Susan Bucher called a sheriffs deputy to have him escorted out of the building. Team West volunteer Ellen Snyder has also faced the wrath of the supervisory staff. They screamed at me twice for asking questions she said, and threatened to have her removed.
> Critical questions are also being raised about the estimated 8,000 military absentee ballots, These ballots could decide the election but were only picked up on Wednesday. They are being counted in an area that is off-limits to observers, but no explanation has been given why. Unlike the damaged ballots, the military ballots are not being reproduced but only counted. Yet from a distance Ms. Snyder saw a worker marking them. When she tried to bring this to the attention Mrs. Buchers assistant she was ignored. Another observer saw four military ballots in a row being peremptorily invalidated with no explanation. When Ms. Snyder tried to ask Mrs. Bucher a question about what was happening she looked like she wanted to spit she was so mad. She is very hostile.​Democrats sure do hate democracy, don't they?




Not just the democrats.  The republicans have done their share of cheated to get elected.  I've completely lost faith in our election process.  I've lost faith in our government and if Americans had enough blood of our forefathers, we would have revolted long ago...


----------



## Flaylo

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you got nothing.
> 
> And you ducked the question:  What rank did you achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what possible bearing would that have on my ability to assess the midocre career of one Allen West?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftist hypocrisy is funny.  When John Kerry is criticized for his activities after Vietnam, we're told in no uncertain terms that we're not allowed to criticize an honorable veteran.
> 
> Then you criticize West, who retired honorably, because you don't think he was promoted enough.
> 
> That about cover it?
Click to expand...


Stupid ass fucking strawman argument, West retired while being court-martial its not like he retired on a good note after an illustrious career and as a retired enlisted person your dumbass ought to be outraged because had he been a junior enlisted or senior NCO you can bet your ass he would have been reduced and thrown out of the military but as is always the case they let officers off the hook with shit like this. Don't talk that leftist hypocrisy bullshit you fucking stupid ass rightwing nut because leftist hypocrisy is not what got his dumb ass a court martial.


----------



## Flaylo

Katzndogz said:


> I can see why the left despises West.  He saved the lives of his men and scared a terrorist shitless.   If that's not a person worth the left's hatred, nothing is.    Maybe Alan West understands that now.   The country he THOUGHT he was fighting for no longer exists.  Now, the heroes are those who are complicit in the deaths of other Americans.  West would have gotten a medal for a job well done had the men in that unit been killed to the last one.   That's what was supposed to happen.  He wasn't supposed to come in, frighten a jihadist, and thwart the plan.



He didn't save shit because there was no terrorist plot that he foiled and he admitted himself he could have been wrong so stop repeating fucking fake heroic bullshit, the so called fucking plot was to kill him specifically, not his men, it wasn't leftist hatred that got his dumb ass a court martial, I remember his court martial and why he got it, I AM in the army.


----------



## Flaylo

Its fucking funny how when you ask retarded ass rightwing nuts about Allen West as a politician they keep bring up how honorable a soldier he was but can't mentioned shit he actually accomplished as a politician, that's because he hasn't don't shit except run his mouth so that he got sent packing despite all his cries of foul with recounts is no surprise.


----------



## Flaylo

daveman said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find a copy of his discharge?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, you can't.  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.
> 
> What rank did you achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West misconduct incident in Army targeted in new Patrick Murphy attack ad
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.  Honorably.
Click to expand...


He was forced to retire dick head, when given the option to retire or be convicted via court martial what choice did he have? Dumbfucking rightwing nut piece of shit.


----------



## Flaylo

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find a copy of his discharge?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, you can't. * He wasn't discharged.  He retired.*
> 
> What rank did you achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wink....wink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you got nothing.
> 
> And you ducked the question:  What rank did you achieve?
Click to expand...


I've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years, at which rank did you retire?


----------



## daveman

Black_Label said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why the left despises West.  He saved the lives of his men and scared a terrorist shitless.   If that's not a person worth the left's hatred, nothing is.    Maybe Alan West understands that now.   The country he THOUGHT he was fighting for no longer exists.  Now, the heroes are those who are complicit in the deaths of other Americans.  West would have gotten a medal for a job well done had the men in that unit been killed to the last one.   That's what was supposed to happen.  He wasn't supposed to come in, frighten a jihadist, and thwart the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West is an ultra right wing, america hating piece of shit that should have been court marshaled and thrown in jail.
Click to expand...


"America hating"?

What is it with you retarded leftists?  People who disagree with Obama do not hate America.

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what possible bearing would that have on my ability to assess the midocre career of one Allen West?
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist hypocrisy is funny.  When John Kerry is criticized for his activities after Vietnam, we're told in no uncertain terms that we're not allowed to criticize an honorable veteran.
> 
> Then you criticize West, who retired honorably, because you don't think he was promoted enough.
> 
> That about cover it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Commiserating swift boating now Dave?  What a hypocrite
> 
> John Kerry was a war hero, Allen West was a borderline war criminal
> 
> West took the cowards way out and chose resignation over courts martial
Click to expand...

Oh, we've already established your hypocrisy.  No need to highlight it further.


----------



## daveman

theDoctorisIn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West misconduct incident in Army targeted in new Patrick Murphy attack ad
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> So?  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.  Honorably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Richard Nixon.
Click to expand...

Do you have West's retirement papers?  Do they show anything other than honorable?

No?

Then you're just flailing, aren't you?


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what possible bearing would that have on my ability to assess the midocre career of one Allen West?
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist hypocrisy is funny.  When John Kerry is criticized for his activities after Vietnam, we're told in no uncertain terms that we're not allowed to criticize an honorable veteran.
> 
> Then you criticize West, who retired honorably, because you don't think he was promoted enough.
> 
> That about cover it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid ass fucking strawman argument, West retired while being court-martial its not like he retired on a good note after an illustrious career and as a retired enlisted person your dumbass ought to be outraged because had he been a junior enlisted or senior NCO you can bet your ass he would have been reduced and thrown out of the military but as is always the case they let officers off the hook with shit like this. Don't talk that leftist hypocrisy bullshit you fucking stupid ass rightwing nut because leftist hypocrisy is not what got his dumb ass a court martial.
Click to expand...

Yeah, if you could be coherent, that'd be great.

Meanwhile, you seem to be operating under some misconceptions.  Typical.

West didn't retire while being court-martialed.  That's quite simply impossible, dumbass.

The Army decided to not to court-martial West and gave him Article 15 punishment.  The West retired.  

The Army knows a little more about the situation that you do.  Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West misconduct incident in Army targeted in new Patrick Murphy attack ad
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> So?  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.  Honorably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was forced to retire dick head, when given the option to retire or be convicted via court martial what choice did he have? Dumbfucking rightwing nut piece of shit.
Click to expand...


And if you could stop being retarded, too, that'd be cool.

He was NOT given the option to retire or face court-martial.  This is nothing but a leftist lie.  But, you're stupid, so naturally, you swallowed it.

CNN.com - U.S. officer fined for harsh interrogation tactics - Dec. 13, 2003

TIKRIT, Iraq (CNN) -- The commanding general of the 4th Infantry Division on Friday accepted a U.S. military investigator's recommendation and ordered administrative action against Lt. Col. Allen West, who was accused of using improper methods to force information out of an Iraqi detainee.

Following a military hearing, West was fined $5,000 over two months, according to West's civillian attorney, Neal Puckett.

The punishment does not affect West's eligibility for retirement and pension, Puckett said in a statement.

West, 42, will be assigned to the rear detachment of the 4th Infantry Division awaiting the processing of his retirement request, the statement said.

Maj. Gen. Raymond Odierno, the 4th Infantry's top general in Tikrit, could have rejected the recommendation and ordered a court martial. If he were to be found guilty at a court martial of the two articles against him, West could have faced 11 years in prison, a military prosecutor told CNN.​
Got that?  His CO accepted the prosecutor's recommendation that West be given an Article 15.

Stop reading Daily KOS.  They lie.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> wink....wink
> 
> 
> 
> So...you got nothing.
> 
> And you ducked the question:  What rank did you achieve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years, at which rank did you retire?
Click to expand...

Is your username "rightwinger", dumbass?

No, it's not, dumbass.  In the interests of accuracy, your username should be "dumbass".


----------



## Flaylo

daveman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you got nothing.
> 
> And you ducked the question:  What rank did you achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years, at which rank did you retire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your username "rightwinger", dumbass?
> 
> No, it's not, dumbass.  In the interests of accuracy, your username should be "dumbass".
Click to expand...


Not going to answer the question dumbass?


----------



## Flaylo

daveman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  He wasn't discharged.  He retired.  Honorably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was forced to retire dick head, when given the option to retire or be convicted via court martial what choice did he have? Dumbfucking rightwing nut piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you could stop being retarded, too, that'd be cool.
> 
> He was NOT given the option to retire or face court-martial.  This is nothing but a leftist lie.  But, you're stupid, so naturally, you swallowed it.
> 
> CNN.com - U.S. officer fined for harsh interrogation tactics - Dec. 13, 2003
> 
> TIKRIT, Iraq (CNN) -- The commanding general of the 4th Infantry Division on Friday accepted a U.S. military investigator's recommendation and ordered administrative action against Lt. Col. Allen West, who was accused of using improper methods to force information out of an Iraqi detainee.
> 
> Following a military hearing, West was fined $5,000 over two months, according to West's civillian attorney, Neal Puckett.
> 
> The punishment does not affect West's eligibility for retirement and pension, Puckett said in a statement.
> 
> West, 42, will be assigned to the rear detachment of the 4th Infantry Division awaiting the processing of his retirement request, the statement said.
> 
> Maj. Gen. Raymond Odierno, the 4th Infantry's top general in Tikrit, could have rejected the recommendation and ordered a court martial. If he were to be found guilty at a court martial of the two articles against him, West could have faced 11 years in prison, a military prosecutor told CNN.​
> Got that?  His CO accepted the prosecutor's recommendation that West be given an Article 15.
> 
> Stop reading Daily KOS.  They lie.
Click to expand...


Dipshit, his career was over and as an enlisted you should be outraged because had he been enlisted he would have been fried and you know it, how many enlisted people are given Article 15 for firing weapons in a situation like this? An officer getting a field grade article 15 equals a career that's over so he had no choice but to retire, he was wrong.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years, at which rank did you retire?
> 
> 
> 
> Is your username "rightwinger", dumbass?
> 
> No, it's not, dumbass.  In the interests of accuracy, your username should be "dumbass".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not going to answer the question dumbass?
Click to expand...

Rightwinger appreciates your attempt to deflect from his fail.


----------



## Dot Com

you going to send him some $ for his 2014 campaign daveman?


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was forced to retire dick head, when given the option to retire or be convicted via court martial what choice did he have? Dumbfucking rightwing nut piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you could stop being retarded, too, that'd be cool.
> 
> He was NOT given the option to retire or face court-martial.  This is nothing but a leftist lie.  But, you're stupid, so naturally, you swallowed it.
> 
> CNN.com - U.S. officer fined for harsh interrogation tactics - Dec. 13, 2003
> 
> TIKRIT, Iraq (CNN) -- The commanding general of the 4th Infantry Division on Friday accepted a U.S. military investigator's recommendation and ordered administrative action against Lt. Col. Allen West, who was accused of using improper methods to force information out of an Iraqi detainee.
> 
> Following a military hearing, West was fined $5,000 over two months, according to West's civillian attorney, Neal Puckett.
> 
> The punishment does not affect West's eligibility for retirement and pension, Puckett said in a statement.
> 
> West, 42, will be assigned to the rear detachment of the 4th Infantry Division awaiting the processing of his retirement request, the statement said.
> 
> Maj. Gen. Raymond Odierno, the 4th Infantry's top general in Tikrit, could have rejected the recommendation and ordered a court martial. If he were to be found guilty at a court martial of the two articles against him, West could have faced 11 years in prison, a military prosecutor told CNN.​
> Got that?  His CO accepted the prosecutor's recommendation that West be given an Article 15.
> 
> Stop reading Daily KOS.  They lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit, his career was over and as an enlisted you should be outraged because had he been enlisted he would have been fried and you know it, how many enlisted people are given Article 15 for firing weapons in a situation like this? An officer getting a field grade article 15 equals a career that's over so he had no choice but to retire, he was wrong.
Click to expand...

I suggest you write to GEN Odierno, who is now Chief of Staff of the Army, whine like the little bitch you are, and tell him he's full of shit.

I'm sure he'll reverse his decision, recall West back to active duty, and court-martial him.  After all, you've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years.  That OBVIOUSLY means you know more about military justice than some dumb general.  

Raymond T. Odierno
Army Chief of Staff
200 Army Pentagon
Washington, DC 20310-0200

raymond.t.odierno@pentagon.mil

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> you going to send him some $ for his 2014 campaign daveman?



No.  You going to send Obama money for his third term?


----------



## Dot Com

if West had a better attorney would he have won the recount daveman?


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> if West had a better attorney would he have won the recount daveman?


Ahhh, I see your problem.  You think elections are about who has the best lawyer.

Dumbass.


----------



## Dot Com

so what're you going to do now daveman that West lost?


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> so what're you going to do now daveman that West lost?



The same as I've always done:

Make fun of retarded leftists on the internet.  Thanks for giving me so much to work with!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you could stop being retarded, too, that'd be cool.
> 
> He was NOT given the option to retire or face court-martial.  This is nothing but a leftist lie.  But, you're stupid, so naturally, you swallowed it.
> 
> CNN.com - U.S. officer fined for harsh interrogation tactics - Dec. 13, 2003
> 
> TIKRIT, Iraq (CNN) -- The commanding general of the 4th Infantry Division on Friday accepted a U.S. military investigator's recommendation and ordered administrative action against Lt. Col. Allen West, who was accused of using improper methods to force information out of an Iraqi detainee.
> 
> Following a military hearing, West was fined $5,000 over two months, according to West's civillian attorney, Neal Puckett.
> 
> The punishment does not affect West's eligibility for retirement and pension, Puckett said in a statement.
> 
> West, 42, will be assigned to the rear detachment of the 4th Infantry Division awaiting the processing of his retirement request, the statement said.
> 
> Maj. Gen. Raymond Odierno, the 4th Infantry's top general in Tikrit, could have rejected the recommendation and ordered a court martial. If he were to be found guilty at a court martial of the two articles against him, West could have faced 11 years in prison, a military prosecutor told CNN.​
> Got that?  His CO accepted the prosecutor's recommendation that West be given an Article 15.
> 
> Stop reading Daily KOS.  They lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit, his career was over and as an enlisted you should be outraged because had he been enlisted he would have been fried and you know it, how many enlisted people are given Article 15 for firing weapons in a situation like this? An officer getting a field grade article 15 equals a career that's over so he had no choice but to retire, he was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you write to GEN Odierno, who is now Chief of Staff of the Army, whine like the little bitch you are, and tell him he's full of shit.
> 
> I'm sure he'll reverse his decision, recall West back to active duty, and court-martial him.  After all, you've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years.  That OBVIOUSLY means you know more about military justice than some dumb general.
> 
> Raymond T. Odierno
> Army Chief of Staff
> 200 Army Pentagon
> Washington, DC 20310-0200
> 
> raymond.t.odierno@pentagon.mil
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.
Click to expand...

^^^^^^

dave always goes way overboard in his FAIL admission posts.


----------



## rightwinger

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit, his career was over and as an enlisted you should be outraged because had he been enlisted he would have been fried and you know it, how many enlisted people are given Article 15 for firing weapons in a situation like this? An officer getting a field grade article 15 equals a career that's over so he had no choice but to retire, he was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you write to GEN Odierno, who is now Chief of Staff of the Army, whine like the little bitch you are, and tell him he's full of shit.
> 
> I'm sure he'll reverse his decision, recall West back to active duty, and court-martial him.  After all, you've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years.  That OBVIOUSLY means you know more about military justice than some dumb general.
> 
> Raymond T. Odierno
> Army Chief of Staff
> 200 Army Pentagon
> Washington, DC 20310-0200
> 
> raymond.t.odierno@pentagon.mil
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> dave always goes way overboard in his FAIL admission posts.
Click to expand...


He can't Dave without it


----------



## Dot Com

how much $ you give to his campaign daveman?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit, his career was over and as an enlisted you should be outraged because had he been enlisted he would have been fried and you know it, how many enlisted people are given Article 15 for firing weapons in a situation like this? An officer getting a field grade article 15 equals a career that's over so he had no choice but to retire, he was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you write to GEN Odierno, who is now Chief of Staff of the Army, whine like the little bitch you are, and tell him he's full of shit.
> 
> I'm sure he'll reverse his decision, recall West back to active duty, and court-martial him.  After all, you've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years.  That OBVIOUSLY means you know more about military justice than some dumb general.
> 
> Raymond T. Odierno
> Army Chief of Staff
> 200 Army Pentagon
> Washington, DC 20310-0200
> 
> raymond.t.odierno@pentagon.mil
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> dave always goes way overboard in his FAIL admission posts.
Click to expand...

Been drinking heavily today, huh?


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> how much $ you give to his campaign daveman?



Obsess much, Dottie?  Weren't you bitching impotently a couple of days ago about me bumping this thread?  

I guess it's different...somehow...it just is!! when you do it, huh?


----------



## Flaylo

daveman said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you could stop being retarded, too, that'd be cool.
> 
> He was NOT given the option to retire or face court-martial.  This is nothing but a leftist lie.  But, you're stupid, so naturally, you swallowed it.
> 
> CNN.com - U.S. officer fined for harsh interrogation tactics - Dec. 13, 2003
> 
> TIKRIT, Iraq (CNN) -- The commanding general of the 4th Infantry Division on Friday accepted a U.S. military investigator's recommendation and ordered administrative action against Lt. Col. Allen West, who was accused of using improper methods to force information out of an Iraqi detainee.
> 
> Following a military hearing, West was fined $5,000 over two months, according to West's civillian attorney, Neal Puckett.
> 
> The punishment does not affect West's eligibility for retirement and pension, Puckett said in a statement.
> 
> West, 42, will be assigned to the rear detachment of the 4th Infantry Division awaiting the processing of his retirement request, the statement said.
> 
> Maj. Gen. Raymond Odierno, the 4th Infantry's top general in Tikrit, could have rejected the recommendation and ordered a court martial. If he were to be found guilty at a court martial of the two articles against him, West could have faced 11 years in prison, a military prosecutor told CNN.​
> Got that?  His CO accepted the prosecutor's recommendation that West be given an Article 15.
> 
> Stop reading Daily KOS.  They lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit, his career was over and as an enlisted you should be outraged because had he been enlisted he would have been fried and you know it, how many enlisted people are given Article 15 for firing weapons in a situation like this? An officer getting a field grade article 15 equals a career that's over so he had no choice but to retire, he was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you write to GEN Odierno, who is now Chief of Staff of the Army, whine like the little bitch you are, and tell him he's full of shit.
> 
> I'm sure he'll reverse his decision, recall West back to active duty, and court-martial him.  After all, you've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years.  That OBVIOUSLY means you know more about military justice than some dumb general.
> 
> Raymond T. Odierno
> Army Chief of Staff
> 200 Army Pentagon
> Washington, DC 20310-0200
> 
> raymond.t.odierno@pentagon.mil
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.
Click to expand...


Whine, WTF? Its a well known fact officers get lesser punishments than enlisted you fucking retarded dumbass, I knew a LTC over here a while back who got caught stealing out of the PX, was given local letter of reprimand and still got promoted to full bird colonel. In fact, the policy of the commanding general over here is that anyone who gets a DUI must see him, no matter the rank and you want to know why? lower level commanders at the brigade and battalion level keep covering up for dickhead captains and young lieutenants who keep getting caught drunken driving and punished them far less than enlisted who were getting reduced up the three ranks and thrown out of the army. I was a company 1SG and I know this shit happens, which is why i don't have as much respect for officers as I do my fellow enlisted, only exception being retired MG David Grange who didn't take that shit and punished everyone equally and enforced, all blotter reports came to HIM.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was forced to retire dick head, when given the option to retire or be convicted via court martial what choice did he have? Dumbfucking rightwing nut piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you could stop being retarded, too, that'd be cool.
> 
> He was NOT given the option to retire or face court-martial.  This is nothing but a leftist lie.  But, you're stupid, so naturally, you swallowed it.
> 
> CNN.com - U.S. officer fined for harsh interrogation tactics - Dec. 13, 2003
> TIKRIT, Iraq (CNN) -- The commanding general of the 4th Infantry Division on Friday accepted a U.S. military investigator's recommendation and ordered administrative action against Lt. Col. Allen West, who was accused of using improper methods to force information out of an Iraqi detainee.
> 
> Following a military hearing, West was fined $5,000 over two months, according to West's civillian attorney, Neal Puckett.
> 
> The punishment does not affect West's eligibility for retirement and pension, Puckett said in a statement.
> 
> West, 42, will be assigned to the rear detachment of the 4th Infantry Division awaiting the processing of his retirement request, the statement said.
> 
> Maj. Gen. Raymond Odierno, the 4th Infantry's top general in Tikrit, could have rejected the recommendation and ordered a court martial. If he were to be found guilty at a court martial of the two articles against him, West could have faced 11 years in prison, a military prosecutor told CNN.​Got that?  His CO accepted the prosecutor's recommendation that West be given an Article 15.
> 
> Stop reading Daily KOS.  They lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit, his career was over and as an enlisted you should be outraged because had he been enlisted he would have been fried and you know it, how many enlisted people are given Article 15 for firing weapons in a situation like this? An officer getting a field grade article 15 equals a career that's over so he had no choice but to retire, he was wrong.
Click to expand...


i noticed that even the USMB article 15 caused several posters to retire.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Synthaholic said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> allen west could have been gracious in defeat, but it seems he is not capable.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring back titty-girl!
Click to expand...



bitch ran away.


----------



## daveman

Flaylo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit, his career was over and as an enlisted you should be outraged because had he been enlisted he would have been fried and you know it, how many enlisted people are given Article 15 for firing weapons in a situation like this? An officer getting a field grade article 15 equals a career that's over so he had no choice but to retire, he was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you write to GEN Odierno, who is now Chief of Staff of the Army, whine like the little bitch you are, and tell him he's full of shit.
> 
> I'm sure he'll reverse his decision, recall West back to active duty, and court-martial him.  After all, you've achieved E-8 in just a little over 15 years.  That OBVIOUSLY means you know more about military justice than some dumb general.
> 
> Raymond T. Odierno
> Army Chief of Staff
> 200 Army Pentagon
> Washington, DC 20310-0200
> 
> raymond.t.odierno@pentagon.mil
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whine, WTF? Its a well known fact officers get lesser punishments than enlisted you fucking retarded dumbass, I knew a LTC over here a while back who got caught stealing out of the PX, was given local letter of reprimand and still got promoted to full bird colonel. In fact, the policy of the commanding general over here is that anyone who gets a DUI must see him, no matter the rank and you want to know why? lower level commanders at the brigade and battalion level keep covering up for dickhead captains and young lieutenants who keep getting caught drunken driving and punished them far less than enlisted who were getting reduced up the three ranks and thrown out of the army. I was a company 1SG and I know this shit happens, which is why i don't have as much respect for officers as I do my fellow enlisted, only exception being retired MG David Grange who didn't take that shit and punished everyone equally and enforced, all blotter reports came to HIM.
Click to expand...

Have you written to GEN Odierno yet?


----------



## jillian

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dot Com

daveman is funny. His guy loses by a wider margin than suspected and he keeps entertaining us w/ his pretzel logic


----------



## Katzndogz

Black_Label said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why the left despises West.  He saved the lives of his men and scared a terrorist shitless.   If that's not a person worth the left's hatred, nothing is.    Maybe Alan West understands that now.   The country he THOUGHT he was fighting for no longer exists.  Now, the heroes are those who are complicit in the deaths of other Americans.  West would have gotten a medal for a job well done had the men in that unit been killed to the last one.   That's what was supposed to happen.  He wasn't supposed to come in, frighten a jihadist, and thwart the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West is an ultra right wing, america hating piece of shit that should have been court marshaled and thrown in jail.
Click to expand...


He probably hates New america, otherwise quite loyal and patriotic.   But then, I hate New america too.


----------



## Dot Com

> daveman
> Gunslinger



Speaking of "gunslingers", where is your female counterpart?


----------



## L.K.Eder

the fact that the partial recount ended with fewer votes for west SUPPORTS that he actually won the election.

they are all working together to persecute west and deny him his god-given right to remain in congress.

and only real americans like daveman can see right through this travesty.

yep, that's the ticket.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> daveman is funny. His guy loses by a wider margin than suspected and he keeps entertaining us w/ his pretzel logic



Speaking of pretzel logic...



daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> davemen won't own up to West's loss . Sad that. Why did he start this thread if he has no comment on the outcome? What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say you're a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delay is over, lol
> 
> 
> Allen West concedes to Patrick Murphy - Alex Isenstadt - POLITICO.com
> 
> daveman has shitted his pants.
> 
> Tea Party fave Allen West concedes defeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Dave hasn't.
> 
> *Yes, West lost.*  Too bad, really.  He's a good conservative.
> 
> Well, that district gets what they deserve, I suppose.  May the kid not be as full of fail as most Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You failed, boy.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> daveman
> Gunslinger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "gunslingers", where is your female counterpart?
Click to expand...

Susanna?  She's living happily ever after with Eddie and Jake and Oy.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> the fact that the partial recount ended with fewer votes for west SUPPORTS that he actually won the election.
> 
> they are all working together to persecute west and deny him his god-given right to remain in congress.
> 
> and only real americans like daveman can see right through this travesty.
> 
> yep, that's the ticket.


Oh, look -- another retard that refuses to admit I acknowledged West's loss.


----------



## HUGGY

Katzndogz said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why the left despises West.  He saved the lives of his men and scared a terrorist shitless.   If that's not a person worth the left's hatred, nothing is.    Maybe Alan West understands that now.   The country he THOUGHT he was fighting for no longer exists.  Now, the heroes are those who are complicit in the deaths of other Americans.  West would have gotten a medal for a job well done had the men in that unit been killed to the last one.   That's what was supposed to happen.  He wasn't supposed to come in, frighten a jihadist, and thwart the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West is an ultra right wing, america hating piece of shit that should have been court marshaled and thrown in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably hates New america, otherwise quite loyal and patriotic.   But then, I hate New america too.
Click to expand...


Typical newGOPer... Falsely accuses Michelle Obama of hating America....then has the hubris to come out and admit it is that it is actually they that hate America right here in front of their sky fairy and everyone!

Astounding!


----------



## Katzndogz

HUGGY said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> West is an ultra right wing, america hating piece of shit that should have been court marshaled and thrown in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably hates New america, otherwise quite loyal and patriotic.   But then, I hate New america too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical newGOPer... Falsely accuses Michelle Obama of hating America....then has the hubris to come out and admit it is that it is actually they that hate America right here in front of their sky fairy and everyone!
> 
> Astounding!
Click to expand...


It isn't America, it's New america.   The america that finally made the Big Moochelle proud of her country for the first time in her life.   Before that, she was ashamed.   There is not very much in New america to be proud of.  It's surprising they haven't changed the flag by now.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that the partial recount ended with fewer votes for west SUPPORTS that he actually won the election.
> 
> they are all working together to persecute west and deny him his god-given right to remain in congress.
> 
> and only real americans like daveman can see right through this travesty.
> 
> yep, that's the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look -- another retard that refuses to admit I acknowledged West's loss.
Click to expand...

In a fair election?

Say it.  Say it!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that the partial recount ended with fewer votes for west SUPPORTS that he actually won the election.
> 
> they are all working together to persecute west and deny him his god-given right to remain in congress.
> 
> and only real americans like daveman can see right through this travesty.
> 
> yep, that's the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look -- another retard that refuses to admit I acknowledged West's loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a fair election?
> 
> Say it.  Say it!
Click to expand...

Since the recount went over the deadline, we'll never know, will we?

Oh, wait, I forgot -- your definition of "fair election" is "an election where the Democrat wins".


----------



## Greenbeard

daveman said:


> Since the recount went over the deadline, we'll never know, will we?



A recount in Florida that didn't get finished in time? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look -- another retard that refuses to admit I acknowledged West's loss.
> 
> 
> 
> In a fair election?
> 
> Say it.  Say it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since the recount went over the deadline, we'll never know, will we?
> 
> Oh, wait, I forgot -- your definition of "fair election" is "an election where the Democrat wins".
Click to expand...

I knew you would pussy out.  It's what you do.


----------



## JakeStarkey

West lost in a fair election.  So did Walsh. Brown. Akin.  Mordoosh.

If Kerry becomes Sec of State or Defense, Brown will run yet again and win.  Good news.


----------



## daveman

Greenbeard said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the recount went over the deadline, we'll never know, will we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recount in Florida that didn't get finished in time? Say it ain't so!
Click to expand...

I know, right?  Democrats dragging their feet.  That NEVER happens.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a fair election?
> 
> Say it.  Say it!
> 
> 
> 
> Since the recount went over the deadline, we'll never know, will we?
> 
> Oh, wait, I forgot -- your definition of "fair election" is "an election where the Democrat wins".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would pussy out.  It's what you do.
Click to expand...

Pussy out?  Of what?  Did I have an obligation to make a statement that has not been conclusively proven accurate?

NOTE:  Leftist wishful thinking is NOT conclusive evidence.  I know that comes as a shock to you.


----------



## mamooth

I await for Dave to be consistent and declare that every other sort-of close election also needs a total recount in order to be called "fair". Oh wait. That would require Dave to be consistent. So it's not going to happen. He'll only be cherrypicking this single election as "possibly not a fair win".

Now, a liberal will simply look at the recount law, see if it applies, and if it does, support the recount, no matter who is ahead. It's that consistency thing, the thing which defines liberals. Alas, to those on the kook fringe right, any win by a Democrat is illegitimate by definition, so any tactic is justifiable to overturn the win, such as asking for special exemptions from recount laws that no other candidate gets. And if they can't overturn the election, they'll pout and question legitimacy of it.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> I await for Dave to be consistent and declare that every other sort-of close election also needs a total recount in order to be called "fair". Oh wait. That would require Dave to be consistent. So it's not going to happen. He'll only be cherrypicking this single election as "possibly not a fair win".
> 
> Now, a liberal will simply look at the recount law, see if it applies, and if it does, support the recount, no matter who is ahead. It's that consistency thing, the thing which defines liberals. Alas, to those on the kook fringe right, any win by a Democrat is illegitimate by definition, so any tactic is justifiable to overturn the win, such as asking for special exemptions from recount laws that no other candidate gets. And if they can't overturn the election, they'll pout and question legitimacy of it.



Sure, if you completely ignore everything I've said in this thread and others.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the recount went over the deadline, we'll never know, will we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recount in Florida that didn't get finished in time? Say it ain't so!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?  Democrats dragging their feet.  That NEVER happens.
Click to expand...

Florida is run by Republicans.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the recount went over the deadline, we'll never know, will we?
> 
> Oh, wait, I forgot -- your definition of "fair election" is "an election where the Democrat wins".
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would pussy out.  It's what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy out?  Of what?  Did I have an obligation to make a statement that has not been conclusively proven accurate?
> 
> NOTE:  Leftist wishful thinking is NOT conclusive evidence.  I know that comes as a shock to you.
Click to expand...

So you won't admit that it's a fair election?

Has any evidence of fraud been proven?


----------



## Synthaholic

mamooth said:


> I await for Dave to be consistent and declare that every other sort-of close election also needs a total recount in order to be called "fair". Oh wait. That would require Dave to be consistent. So it's not going to happen. He'll only be cherrypicking this single election as "possibly not a fair win".
> 
> *Now, a liberal will simply look at the recount law, see if it applies, and if it does, support the recount, no matter who is ahead. It's that consistency thing, the thing which defines liberals. Alas, to those on the kook fringe right, any win by a Democrat is illegitimate by definition, so any tactic is justifiable to overturn the win, such as asking for special exemptions from recount laws that no other candidate gets. And if they can't overturn the election, they'll pout and question legitimacy of it.*




Quoted for truth!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> A recount in Florida that didn't get finished in time? Say it ain't so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?  Democrats dragging their feet.  That NEVER happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida is run by Republicans.
Click to expand...

And St Lucie County's supervisor of elections?  Is she a Republican?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would pussy out.  It's what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy out?  Of what?  Did I have an obligation to make a statement that has not been conclusively proven accurate?
> 
> NOTE:  Leftist wishful thinking is NOT conclusive evidence.  I know that comes as a shock to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you won't admit that it's a fair election?
> 
> Has any evidence of fraud been proven?
Click to expand...


"Did I have an obligation to make a statement that has not been conclusively proven accurate?"

Maybe if you threaten to hold your breath until you turn blue.  That tactic's popular with  those of your mental age.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I await for Dave to be consistent and declare that every other sort-of close election also needs a total recount in order to be called "fair". Oh wait. That would require Dave to be consistent. So it's not going to happen. He'll only be cherrypicking this single election as "possibly not a fair win".
> 
> *Now, a liberal will simply look at the recount law, see if it applies, and if it does, support the recount, no matter who is ahead. It's that consistency thing, the thing which defines liberals. Alas, to those on the kook fringe right, any win by a Democrat is illegitimate by definition, so any tactic is justifiable to overturn the win, such as asking for special exemptions from recount laws that no other candidate gets. And if they can't overturn the election, they'll pout and question legitimacy of it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for truth!
Click to expand...

Then you quoted the wrong post.

Hey, who won Florida and Ohio in 2004?


----------



## CandySlice

mamooth said:


> I await for Dave to be consistent and declare that every other sort-of close election also needs a total recount in order to be called "fair". Oh wait. That would require Dave to be consistent. So it's not going to happen. He'll only be cherrypicking this single election as "possibly not a fair win".
> 
> Now, a liberal will simply look at the recount law, see if it applies, and if it does, support the recount, no matter who is ahead. It's that consistency thing, the thing which defines liberals. Alas, to those on the kook fringe right, any win by a Democrat is illegitimate by definition, so any tactic is justifiable to overturn the win, such as asking for special exemptions from recount laws that no other candidate gets. And if they can't overturn the election, they'll pout and question legitimacy of it.



Reeeaaalllly? Is that like the squawk you libs DIDN'T put up in 2004?? The Bush recount? My goodness! How soon we forget.
You people are either the biggest phonies in the world or the biggest liars.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy out?  Of what?  Did I have an obligation to make a statement that has not been conclusively proven accurate?
> 
> NOTE:  Leftist wishful thinking is NOT conclusive evidence.  I know that comes as a shock to you.
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't admit that it's a fair election?
> 
> Has any evidence of fraud been proven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Did I have an obligation to make a statement that has not been conclusively proven accurate?"
> 
> Maybe if you threaten to hold your breath until you turn blue.  That tactic's popular with  those of your mental age.
Click to expand...

What's your definition of "conclusively proven accurate"?

You'll never believe a Democrat, so you will continue to question it's validity.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you won't admit that it's a fair election?
> 
> Has any evidence of fraud been proven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Did I have an obligation to make a statement that has not been conclusively proven accurate?"
> 
> Maybe if you threaten to hold your breath until you turn blue.  That tactic's popular with  those of your mental age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your definition of "conclusively proven accurate"?
> 
> You'll never believe a Democrat, so you will continue to question it's validity.
Click to expand...

Completing the recount that wasn't completed would be a good start.  

But, we know your loathing for democracy.  What the people want doesn't matter, as long as the Democrat wins.

Right?


----------



## Katzndogz

Democrat democracy means it's a fair election if a democrat wins, no matter how much fraud was involved.   If a republican wins, it's an unfair election even if no fraud was involved at all.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Did I have an obligation to make a statement that has not been conclusively proven accurate?"
> 
> Maybe if you threaten to hold your breath until you turn blue.  That tactic's popular with  those of your mental age.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your definition of "conclusively proven accurate"?
> 
> You'll never believe a Democrat, so you will continue to question it's validity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completing the recount that wasn't completed would be a good start.
> 
> But, we know your loathing for democracy.  What the people want doesn't matter, as long as the Democrat wins.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...

Why would they do a recount?  It's not within the margin to trigger a recount.

Your butthurt is never-ending, it seems.


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your definition of "conclusively proven accurate"?
> 
> You'll never believe a Democrat, so you will continue to question it's validity.
> 
> 
> 
> Completing the recount that wasn't completed would be a good start.
> 
> But, we know your loathing for democracy.  What the people want doesn't matter, as long as the Democrat wins.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they do a recount?  It's not within the margin to trigger a recount.
> 
> Your butthurt is never-ending, it seems.
Click to expand...


he HAS to. He started this FAILthread


----------



## Synthaholic

Dot Com said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completing the recount that wasn't completed would be a good start.
> 
> But, we know your loathing for democracy.  What the people want doesn't matter, as long as the Democrat wins.
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do a recount?  It's not within the margin to trigger a recount.
> 
> Your butthurt is never-ending, it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he HAS to. He started this FAILthread
Click to expand...

daveman insists on a recount, even though they aren't in the margin to trigger a recount.

Then, since they didn't do a recount, daveman insists that they are cheating.

Then, once they start recounting and Murphy racks up an even larger lead, West concedes, but daveman still bitterly clings to Democrats cheating because they didn't do a recount.


Fucking hilarious!


----------



## Dot Com

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do a recount?  It's not within the margin to trigger a recount.
> 
> Your butthurt is never-ending, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he HAS to. He started this FAILthread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> daveman insists on a recount, even though they aren't in the margin to trigger a recount.
> 
> Then, since they didn't do a recount, daveman insists that they are cheating.
> 
> Then, once they start recounting and Murphy racks up an even larger lead, West concedes, but daveman still bitterly clings to Democrats cheating because they didn't do a recount.
> 
> 
> Fucking hilarious!
Click to expand...

that about sums it up


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 
> Worst Congressman in history.....one and done
> 
> Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he wound up paying a $5,000 fine for his crimes, and forced into retirement.  Moron.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your definition of "conclusively proven accurate"?
> 
> You'll never believe a Democrat, so you will continue to question it's validity.
> 
> 
> 
> Completing the recount that wasn't completed would be a good start.
> 
> But, we know your loathing for democracy.  What the people want doesn't matter, as long as the Democrat wins.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they do a recount?  It's not within the margin to trigger a recount.
> 
> Your butthurt is never-ending, it seems.
Click to expand...


The county election commission ordered the recount.

They might know a little more about what was going on than some angry internet retard leftist.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 
> Worst Congressman in history.....one and done
> 
> Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he wound up paying a $5,000 fine for his crimes, and forced into retirement.  Moron.
Click to expand...


It should be a lesson for any commander that puts the lives of the men in his command above the comfort of a terrorist.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do a recount?  It's not within the margin to trigger a recount.
> 
> Your butthurt is never-ending, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he HAS to. He started this FAILthread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> daveman insists on a recount, even though they aren't in the margin to trigger a recount.
> 
> Then, since they didn't do a recount, daveman insists that they are cheating.
> 
> Then, once they start recounting and Murphy racks up an even larger lead, West concedes, but daveman still bitterly clings to Democrats cheating because they didn't do a recount.
> 
> 
> Fucking hilarious!
Click to expand...

Once again you prove you don't read what I write, but instead listen to the unreliable voices in your head.


----------



## daveman

Dick Tuck said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 
> Worst Congressman in history.....one and done
> 
> Couldn't hack it in the Army, couldn't hack it in Congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 years in uniform =/= "couldn't hack it".
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he wound up paying a $5,000 fine for his crimes, and forced into retirement.  Moron.
Click to expand...

Completely honorable.  No court-martial.  

But then, you're still pissed off that you didn't get what you wanted for Fitzmas, too.


----------



## Dot Com

So what is West's next move davemen?


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman is davying like dave, is all.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> So what is West's next move davemen?



Beats me.  Not worried about it, either.  He'll do well.

Meanwhile, my point during this whole thread is the accuracy of elections.  Unsurprisingly, you failed to grasp it.  In your defense, however, I must say it's because you're a rather stupid person.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman, in his defense, thinks his no point was point.

daveman fail.


----------



## Dot Com

daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is West's next move davemen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me.  Not worried about it, either.  He'll do well.
> 
> Meanwhile, my point during this whole thread is the accuracy of elections.  Unsurprisingly, you failed to grasp it.  In your defense, however, I must say it's because you're a rather stupid person.
Click to expand...


I'm interested if he'll "cash-in" on the fact that he's a former rep. What say you?


----------



## mamooth

CandySlice said:


> Reeeaaalllly? Is that like the squawk you libs DIDN'T put up in 2004?? The Bush recount? My goodness! How soon we forget.
> You people are either the biggest phonies in the world or the biggest liars.



So tell us, what rulebreaking did Democrats demand in either of those cases? For example, in 2000, it was the Bush administration that sued to get and receive a special exemption from Florida recount law. That's also the case with West, Republicans demanding special treatment in recounts.

We understand how the Republican moral relativism code says it's always acceptable for their own side to bend the rules in order to win an election. Republicans just need to understand that most other people don't hold that same "cheating to win is okay" philosophy.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman, in his defense, thinks his no point was point.
> 
> daveman fail.


Hush, you stupid leftist -- pardon the redundancy.


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is West's next move davemen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me.  Not worried about it, either.  He'll do well.
> 
> Meanwhile, my point during this whole thread is the accuracy of elections.  Unsurprisingly, you failed to grasp it.  In your defense, however, I must say it's because you're a rather stupid person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm interested if he'll "cash-in" on the fact that he's a former rep. What say you?
Click to expand...

I say I don't much care.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reeeaaalllly? Is that like the squawk you libs DIDN'T put up in 2004?? The Bush recount? My goodness! How soon we forget.
> You people are either the biggest phonies in the world or the biggest liars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell us, what rulebreaking did Democrats demand in either of those cases? For example, in 2000, it was the Bush administration that sued to get and receive a special exemption from Florida recount law. That's also the case with West, Republicans demanding special treatment in recounts.
> 
> We understand how the Republican moral relativism code says it's always acceptable for their own side to bend the rules in order to win an election. Republicans just need to understand that most other people don't hold that same "cheating to win is okay" philosophy.
Click to expand...

"The sun rises in the west!"

/mamooth


----------



## Dot Com

every time daveman bumps this thread he "steps in it" (Texas saying  )


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> every time daveman bumps this thread he "steps in it" (Texas saying  )


But it's different...somehow...it just is!! when you do it, right?

If it weren't for double standards, leftists would have no standards at all.


----------



## Gadawg73

West, good man, not a bad representative.
But his arrogant big mouth got him defeated.
He was used to bossing everyone around in the military.
Hot air publicity hound is what we had in him and he blew it.
Saw it coming.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completing the recount that wasn't completed would be a good start.
> 
> But, we know your loathing for democracy.  What the people want doesn't matter, as long as the Democrat wins.
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do a recount?  It's not within the margin to trigger a recount.
> 
> Your butthurt is never-ending, it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The county election commission ordered the recount.*
> 
> They might know a little more about what was going on than some angry internet retard leftist.
Click to expand...


What was their official rationale?


----------



## Synthaholic

Dot Com said:


> So what is West's next move davemen?


Giving daveman a reach around.


----------



## JakeStarkey

daveman and Unkotare are the kings of double standard.  just saying ;





daveman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> every time daveman bumps this thread he "steps in it" (Texas saying  )
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different...somehow...it just is!! when you do it, right?
> 
> If it weren't for double standards, leftists would have no standards at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dot Com

too bad batshit crazy got reelected in Minnesota


----------



## thanatos144

Gee the progressive assholes are still mad that West scared one of their hero terrorists?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do a recount?  It's not within the margin to trigger a recount.
> 
> Your butthurt is never-ending, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The county election commission ordered the recount.*
> 
> They might know a little more about what was going on than some angry internet retard leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was their official rationale?
Click to expand...

We've been through this.  But since you need to be spoonfed:

Allen West Recount: County Canvassing Board Orders Early Votes Re-Tabulated In Race Against Patrick Murphy
federal judge had ruled against West's request for a recount earlier on Friday, saying he lacked the authority to make such an order. The St. Lucie Canvassing Board then ruled by a 2-1 vote to recount early ballots in the race, although it denied West's request to recount absentee ballots as well. "A series of tabulation errors by the county has raised suspicion among West's campaign and its supporters and appeared to motivate the board's favorable vote," according to NBC Miami.​
Now, go ahead and say HuffPo is in the bag for West.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is West's next move davemen?
> 
> 
> 
> Giving daveman a reach around.
Click to expand...

Why do you hate gays?


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman and Unkotare are the kings of double standard.  just saying ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> every time daveman bumps this thread he "steps in it" (Texas saying  )
> 
> 
> 
> But it's different...somehow...it just is!! when you do it, right?
> 
> If it weren't for double standards, leftists would have no standards at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The leftist Dottie appreciates you coming to his rescue.


----------



## Dick Tuck

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is West's next move davemen?
> 
> 
> 
> Giving daveman a reach around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate gays?
Click to expand...


Nobody hates you because you sleep in a wedding dress, daveman.  In fact, you provide quite a bit of entertainment because you're a batshit loon.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The county election commission ordered the recount.*
> 
> They might know a little more about what was going on than some angry internet retard leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was their official rationale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  But since you need to be spoonfed:
> 
> Allen West Recount: County Canvassing Board Orders Early Votes Re-Tabulated In Race Against Patrick Murphy
> federal judge had ruled against West's request for a recount earlier on Friday, saying he lacked the authority to make such an order. The St. Lucie Canvassing Board then ruled by a 2-1 vote to recount early ballots in the race, although it denied West's request to recount absentee ballots as well. "A series of tabulation errors by the county has raised suspicion among West's campaign and its supporters and appeared to motivate the board's favorable vote," according to NBC Miami.​
> Now, go ahead and say HuffPo is in the bag for West.
Click to expand...


So you are punting my question to HuffPo, who you deride as a Liberal source, not to be trusted?  

And, according to HuffPo, it seems as if it was done as a courtesy to West, not because they were close enough in vote totals to trigger a recount.  

So these Democrats in the election office could have told West to fuck off, yet they didn't, wanting to make sure there were no doubts as to Murphy's victory.


All you have done with this thread is to re-affirm Democrat's basic goodness and fairness while illuminating Republican's whiny immaturity.

Not what you planned, eh wingnut?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is West's next move davemen?
> 
> 
> 
> Giving daveman a reach around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you hate gays?
Click to expand...

What gives you that idea?


----------

